# Wie sehen wir WoW? Sehen wir es?



## Soranu (4. Juli 2009)

*Hallo Buffed. Hallo WoW-Spieler, und Liebhaber, und der komplette Rest dieses Forums...*
Vielleicht streichen viele Leute meinen Gedankengang einfach als "Schwachsinn" ab, allerdings hoffe ich doch auf die paar [oder eben auch mehr] welche die jetzigen Problematik ein/sehen.

World of Warcraft war nicht Perfekt.
World of Warcraft  ist nicht Perfekt.
World of Warcraft wird niemals Perfekt sein.

Es ging mit vielen auf und manchen ab´s durch die Geschichte eines MMO´s...


Als WoW startete war es nicht viel mehr als ein übliches Spiel, doch wie es von Blizzard gewohnt war sollte dies nicht so lange bleiben.
World of Warcraft fasste damals nichtnur Fans der Warcraft Serie sonder Blizzardhochlobende und Spieleliebhaber die von Blizzard bis auf das letzte Detail in jedem einzelnem Spiel verwöhnt wurden, und so war das Vertrauen gebaut.
Was sich zuerst so anhört als ob ich euch erzählen wollte die Illuminaten würden die Welt übernehmen und Melonen als gültiges Zahlungsmittel einfürhren, erscheint auf längeres Nachdenken doch hoffentlich logisch.

*Angebote:*
-------------------------------------------------------
World of Warcraft am Start geleitet von Blizzard:

13 Euro [Bzw abweichende Preise] /Monat.

-------------------------------------------------------
World of Warcraft heute geleitet von ActivvisionBlizzard:
[Für mich reines Profitrechnen]

Das Arenatunier / 10 &#8364;

Rundum-Charakteranpassung / 10&#8364;

Charakterumbenennung / 8 &#8364;

Kostenpflichtiger Charaktertransfer / 20 &#8364;

13 Euro [Bzw abweichende Preise] /Monat.

Werbt einen Freund [Scheint für euch attraktiv allerdings für Blizzard reiner Goldfluss]
2 Accounts:
2 x Classic 30&#8364;
2 x Burning Crusade 30&#8364;
2 x Wrath of the lich King 60&#8364;
2 x Gamecard / Abo 26&#8364; /Monat

>> Ergo muss ich + mein Freund 146&#8364; berappen bevor wir Azeroth betreten dürfen und in allen Zügen genießen dürfen.
Sollten wir dann noch Angebote in Anspruch nehmen wie  die Rundum-Charakteranpassung da uns unsere Nachtelfen nach 70 Tagen /played 
Zeit zu den Ohren raushängen sind weitere 20 &#8364; fällig und eventuell spielen wir nebenbei Rollenspiel [Was Blizzard scheinbar egal ist. Rp = Kein Profit. PvP = E-Sport Zwang, welchen wir uns nach jedem Patch mehr antuen dürfen] welches uns dazu führt unseren Heimatserver zu verlassen und auf einem neuen eine neue Heldengeschichte zu starten, denn wer denkt schon dass die junge Nachtelfen Druidin Shorayla mit ihrer Schurkenfreundin Nayola mittlerweile bekannt als Tauren Druide Grunzbutz und Orcsaufkumpane Haudruff sind?
Eventuell wollen wir den PvP Zwang welchen ich in den obrigen Zeilen schriftlich festhalten durfte auch zu einem Positiven ... Ich meine natürlichen anehmbaren Ergebnis zu bringen.
Haudruff und Grunzbutz wollen endlich in die Arena, undzwar die wegen welcher sie jede Gleichheit zwischen den Klassen niederknicken sehen mussten.
In die des Arenatuniers.
Weitere 20 &#8364; reihen sich auf einem Kalifornischem Softwareherstellers ein. Moment wo liegt Activision, und haben die die echten Mittarbeiter vor ein paar Monaten gefesselt und sich getarnt um den gottgleichen Ruf Blizzards zu ihren dunklen Profitgedanken zu nutzen?!!!
Wohl schon. /ironie off
Denn genau so verhällt sich Blizzard momentan.
Ich kann nahezu alles an meinem Character ändern sofern ich denn besser betucht bin als der Junge oder das Mädchen von nebenan was früher einmal mit Grunzbu...ich meine Shorayla und Nayola die epische Onxyxa Pre-Quest gemacht habe.
Ich kann das Geschlecht ändern.
Ich kann die Fraktion ändern.
Ich kann mir durch Sammelkarten Sachen im Spiel freischalten welche zu horrenden Preisen bei Virtuellen Autkionshäuser unter den Hammer kommen, wobei allerdings gesagt werden muss dass diese das Spielerlebnis nicht nachhaltig und einschneidend verändern allerdings ist es schon komisch dass der Reiche Einzelsohn eines Mathemathikprofessors den Raid mit einem Spektraltiger betreten darf und sich die Flasks durch das gekaufte Gold von diversen Chinafarmern finanzieren darf, [Dafür kann blizzard nichts, macht aber auch nichts, denn Chinafarmer zahlen schließlich auch die Spiele und die Abo´s] während das Mädchen von nebenan welches doch so gerne die Onixya Pre mochte, sich tagtäglich vor ihren Pc setzen muss damit sie sich ihren Rotdrachen endlich leisten konnte und ihre Abogebühren gerade so durch Nachhilfe finanzieren kann.

World of Warcraft ist ein großartiges Spiel.
Blizzard ist großartig.
Activison ist... *hust* für mich der Virus der ein  gut funktionierendes System lahmlegt und aus den Überbleibtseln Profit erzielt.

Thank you.

1. Das ist ein Mimi Thread.
2. Meine Meinung ist meine Meinung.
3. Kritik ist erwünscht solange sie konstruktiv bleibt und ist
4. Jeder der den Thread nur runter scrollt um mich dann doch zu flamen schickt mir bitte eine PM.
5. Siehe 4
6. Siehe 4
7. Siehe 4

Soranu.


----------



## Massìv (4. Juli 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> World of Warcraft ist ein großartiges Spiel.
> Blizzard ist großartig.
> Activison ist... *hust* für mich der Virus der ein  gut funktionierendes System lahmlegt und aus den Überbleibtseln Profit erzielt.


Genau so seh ich das auch! Endlich spricht es auch jemand aus!


----------



## Seko! (4. Juli 2009)

Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 absolut /signed

...


....

Edit: doch nicht -.-


----------



## Vadesh (4. Juli 2009)

Stimmt leider im Großen und Ganzen.
Seit Activison seine Wurstfinger bei Blizzard rumfuschen lässt, ist alles anders. Obwohl Blizzard noch meinte, Activision hätte keinen großen Einfluss auf Projekte wie WoW ... Pustekuchen!

Es fehlt nicht mehr viel zum Item-Shop in dem Mann sich dann einen Protodrachen in der Lieblingsfarbe für echte Euros kaufen kann.

Dass sie so gleichzeitig nervige wie auch schöne Sachen wie so ziemlich alle Pre-Questreihen weggepatcht haben nervt mich auch ein wenig.

Aber all das rumheulen wird nichts bringen, da Blizzard Activion wohl kaufen vor die Tür setzen und dann alles wieder zurückpatchen wird.


----------



## -Migu- (4. Juli 2009)

Naja, was soll man sagen, im Grossen und Ganzen hast du Recht, aber wenn es dich so stört, frag ich mich, warum du dann weiterspielst...

Und klar wollen die Geld verdienen an einem Spiel, würdest du doch sicherlich auch wollen, oder nicht?


----------



## Mofeist (4. Juli 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> World of Warcraft ist ein großartiges Spiel.
> Blizzard ist großartig.
> Activison ist... *hust* für mich der Virus der ein  gut funktionierendes System lahmlegt und aus den Überbleibtseln Profit erzielt.




wie schon ein vorredner meinte /sign


----------



## Espe89 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich sehe schon ein, was du kommentierst, aber ist es in jedem MMORPG nicht das selbe? Diese "Rundumanpassung" ist etwas, was ursprünglich nicht mit im Service angeboten wurde und deswegen kostenpflichtig integriert wurde. Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso du dich darüber aufregst. Früher gab es das nicht, nun ist ein Service dazu gekommen, welcher nicht notwendig ist für dich. Du kannst ihn beanspruchen, zahlst ein bisschen Geld und wirst damit eventuell bisschen glücklicher. Wie gesagt, Kritik ist verständlich, aber für mich nicht nachvollziehbar. Die 13 Euro die wir im Monat zahlen ist eben für WoW mit dem Angebot, wie es eben zu Anfang war: Wir bekommen recht leistungsfähige Server mit einem WoW Inhalt auf dem wir bis zu 50 Chars erstellen können und WoW verspricht uns, dass kontinuierlich am Content gearbeitet wird. Dafür, nur dafür zahlen wir unser Geld. Alles andere ist Bonus.


----------



## Geroniax (4. Juli 2009)

Bin ganz deiner Meinung. WoW ist ein sehr schönes Spiel bzw. WAR ein schönes Spiel. Activision als Virus zu bezeichnen ist sogar zutreffend. Doch stellt sich mir die Frage ob Blizz lieber Geld sieht oder viele glückliche Spieler? Wohl eher das Geld sonst würde es sowelche Threads nicht geben.
Hast ja schon im Punkt 1 gesagt das es ein MiMiMi Thread ist. Aber Blizzlol kann es wohl egal sein solange sie aus 159 Mio. € im Monat mal gut und gerne das doppelte durch ihre spielzerstörende neben "Leistungen" dazu verdienen.

Wie gesagt du hast 100% recht.

Mfg. GerOniAx, Ex-WoW-Spieler


----------



## boonfish (4. Juli 2009)

Wenn man von Perfektion spricht sollte man es immer im entsprechenden Maßstab sehen.


WoW kann nie das beste Spiel sein...
Es war nie und kann nie das perfekte MMO sein...
Aber ich finde das Ende-Classic-/ Anfang-BC-WoW war das perfekte World of Warcraft.  
Insofern war es für mich schon perfekt.


----------



## oens (4. Juli 2009)

@TE
interessanter denkansatz den ich auch jederzeit unterstütze...

@-Migu-
um deine frage zu beantworten eine gegenfrage meinerseits: hast du eine gescheite alternative zu wow?


----------



## Savo3 (4. Juli 2009)

Ja sehe ich Genau So
Ich Würde Ja gerne Mit Wow aufhören , habe aber keine Anderen Spiele ( Auf Aion Warten)


----------



## TheGhost259 (4. Juli 2009)

Ich denke, das der Werdegang von WoW damit sehr gut beschrieben wurde...wenn man nun neben den steigenden Preisen für absolut jeden Scheiß (Jap, ich weiß man MUSS diese Service nicht nutzen) noch den immer weiter sinkenden Spielspaß, und die weiter sinkende Herausforderung dazu rechnet...fragt man sich wieso man eigentlich noch seine Abo bezahlt...

Hmm...sollte ich mal drüber nachdenken...wenn mir was einfällt sage ich euch Bescheid....

edit: Mir ist was eingefallen:
-vielleicht die Hoffnung das es noch einmal wieder besser wird?Und wieder zu seinem alten Glanz kommt als es für mich persönlich perfekt war zu Classic Zeiten und auch noch zu den BC Zeiten...mhm die Frage ist...darf man hoffen das es wieder so wird?Wahrscheinlich nicht oder?


Und ganz ehrlich, jeder der Classic oder Bc schon mit gemacht hat, und sei es der größte Schönredner dieser Welt (Wovon es vorallem in dieser Community sehr sehr viele zu geben scheint - Nich böse gemeint, aber ist so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
muss sich zu gestehen, WoW ist eindeutig *schlechter* geworden...in Bezug auf Schwierigkeit, oder auch Herausforderung, und auch in Bezug auf den Spielspaß.

Man muss auch zu geben das Nordend vom Grafikdesign ganz schön war..und auch die Questreihen waren eigentlich nicht die schlechtesten, aber schaut euch einfach einmal kritisch den nächsten Patch an...eine wirklich komplett sinnfreie Instanz da hin geklatscht, nun ich bin selber nicht der größte RP Spieler und brauche auch diese Atmospähre nicht unbedingt...aber mal im Ernst wir stehen da in einer kreisförmigen Arena...töten die Bosse...warten dann 2 Minuten und töten den nächsten...bis zum Endboss.Was man von den komplett gleichaussehenden sich nur in Farben unterscheidenden T-9 Sets halten soll..sei mal dahin gestellt.


----------



## Doomsta (4. Juli 2009)

dann KÜNDIGT EUER ABO doch auch auchmal! und heult nicht immer nur rum, wenne s euch nevrt KÜNDIGEN! und nicht große reden schwingen, so hab ichs auch gemacht! einfach kündigen!


----------



## -Migu- (4. Juli 2009)

oens schrieb:


> @TE
> interessanter denkansatz den ich auch jederzeit unterstütze...
> 
> @-Migu-
> um deine frage zu beantworten eine gegenfrage meinerseits: hast du eine gescheite alternative zu wow?



Guild Wars... Geniales PVP-System.. Gute Story.. Schöne Grafik, KEINE Gebühren..


----------



## Steppenwolff (4. Juli 2009)

Kapitalismus funktioniert nun mal so, ich versteh nicht warum das die Leute aufregt...
Eine Wurstfabrik macht doch keine Wurst, damit die Leute satt werden, sondern um Geld zu verdienen!


----------



## Doomsta (4. Juli 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Guild Wars... Geniales PVP-System.. Gute Story.. Schöne Grafik, KEINE Gebühren..


 >>> AION<<<


----------



## Frostnova (4. Juli 2009)

und jeder von uns würde es nicht anders machen, wenn wir mal ganz ehrlich sind *hust arme schlucker hust*


----------



## Soranu (4. Juli 2009)

Nicht alle aber viele...


----------



## Anburak-G (4. Juli 2009)

Eine Firma will Geld verdienen, nicht mehr nicht weniger^^


----------



## Tamîkus (4. Juli 2009)

ich geb dir vlkommen r :: echt endlich  ehebt sich einer aus der menge der den mut hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperator22 (4. Juli 2009)

Blizzard und mittlerweile Activision/Blizzard ist, beziehungsweise sind (ein) Unternehmen ... die, wie alle anderen auch, auf Gewinnmaximierung aus sind.

Das ist so und wird sich in den nächsten Jahren, gott bewahre, auch nicht ändern.

Ich persönlich kann den Frust mancher Spieler durchaus nachvollziehen, ich zum Beispiel habe aus diesen Gründen (und anderen) aufgehört zu spielen.


MfG Impi


----------



## Fearforfun (4. Juli 2009)

Ehrlich gesagt sehe ich bei diesen servicen keine so großen probleme, ich meine sie hätten sie genauso gut nicht einführen können dann wäre den armen schwienen die ihren char im spass zb. furzgesicht gennant haben und sich damit in der hälfte aller rnd raids als noob beweisen würden nur die möglichkeit ihren namen so zu lassen oder nochmal genau das selbe hochzuleveln.
Oder wenn man mit nem Kumpel spielen will der aber auf nem anderen server ist ...
Oder wenn man keinen bock mehr hat weil man als Allianzler nur pvp verliert und die Horde immer gewinnt.
Und so weiter und so fort.

Ich meine bist DU benachteiligt? Dafür sparste dir halt geld wenn du's nicht machst ich würde zum beispiel 8€ ausgeben um nicht mehr mitr nem char wir Furzkissendödel oder sowas rumlaufen zu müssen, man kann auch nen neuen char hochleven aber ich glaub das würde blizz mehr einbringen es sei denn man schaft das in deutlich unter einem monat. 
Nunja wenn du rollen spieler bist, ist wow wohl zugegebenermaßen nicht sehr leib zu dir auch wenn ne extrem geile Law hat ist wow halt nen Pve/PvP spiel.

So das hast geschrieben konstruktive kritik ist erwünscht das ist sie.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (4. Juli 2009)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Stimmt leider im Großen und Ganzen.
> Seit Activison seine Wurstfinger bei Blizzard rumfuschen lässt, ist alles anders. Obwohl Blizzard noch meinte, Activision hätte keinen großen Einfluss auf Projekte wie WoW ... Pustekuchen!
> 
> Es fehlt nicht mehr viel zum Item-Shop in dem Mann sich dann einen Protodrachen in der Lieblingsfarbe für echte Euros kaufen kann.
> ...


Diejenigen, welche für den guten Ruf von Blizzard gesorgt haben, waren zum Start von WoW längst nicht mehr in der Firma.


----------



## oens (4. Juli 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Guild Wars... Geniales PVP-System.. Gute Story.. Schöne Grafik, KEINE Gebühren..



ich habe persönlich eine sehr grosse abneigung gegen pvp...also seeehr schlechtes beispiel (WAR und AoC fällt damit auch flach)
bei HdRO/LotRO und RoM finde ich es blöd das man gezwungen ist eine fraktion zu wählen (auch wenn ich pvp nicht mag finde ich den reiz der unterschiedlichen fraktionen klasse)


was bleibt sind entweder verschwindend kleine rollenspiele oder alte...ODER man wartet noch auf "AION" und "The Old Republic" und hofft das die wirklich eine gute alternative zu WoW sind


----------



## Imperator22 (4. Juli 2009)

es gab vor kurzem erst einen Blue-Post zu sachen wie Item-Shop etc ... und da stand eindeutig dass das nicht in planung sei ... oder wars sogar im interview von buffed erst letztens...


mfg


----------



## maerijane (4. Juli 2009)

Wenn man bei Wow nur das spiel kaufen müsste dann würde es eerstens eine totale Serverüberlastung geben und zweitens würde die patchs viel länger brauchen weil iorgentwovon müssen die Spieleentwickler ja bezahlt werde . Anderer Seits ist der Preis für WoW ziemlich hoch damit wird aber auch ein bisschen verhindert das sich irgentwelche noobs immer den Namen ändern damit sie net bei jedem auf Ignore stehn 
ausserdem sind die ganzen freiwilligen Spiele Sachen ja immernoch freiwillig und wenn du mal überlegst wen du jz nen ganz normales game spielen würdest dann würde es irgentwann langweilig und du würdest das nächste kaufen also würdest du ca. alle 3 monate nen neues game kaufen dann wärst du alle 3 monate 50€ los und bei wow eben 39€ naja so ist das eben.


----------



## Comp4ny (4. Juli 2009)

*Die Preise stimmen nicht !*

Laut Geizhals.

2 x Classic 18,80 &#8364;
2 x Burning Crusade 18,54 &#8364;
2 x Wrath of the lich King 50,98&#8364;
2 x Gamecard / Abo 47&#8364; /Monat
========================== Gesamt: ca. 135,32 &#8364;

-------------
Kaufste aber bei eBay:

2 x Classic 17,98 &#8364;
 2 x Burning Crusade 17,98 &#8364;
 2 x Wrath of the lich King 39,98&#8364;
 2 x Gamecard / Abo 42,78&#8364; /Monat
 ========================== Gesamt: ca. 118,72 &#8364;


----------



## Juido08 (4. Juli 2009)

Hm Migu hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge.
Auf welcher Seite vom Duden steht noch mal "Posts" ?
Ich finde dies Wort gerade nicht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es berauschend wie jetzt alles auf das böse böse Activision geschoben wird und Blizzard als Wohltäter mit Messianischem Charakter aufgebauscht wird...

Kann es euch vielleicht auch mal in den Sinn kommen, das Activision garnichts damit zu tun hat und Blizzard die Scheiße selbst verzapft?
Das es eben nicht die "Super Ole Ole" Firma ist, die ja nur wohltätig für euch User arbeitet? 

Ich finde das einfach nur lächerlich und nichts weiter als Blizzfanboy Geheule...


----------



## Imperator22 (4. Juli 2009)

Juido08 schrieb:


> Hm Migu hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge.
> Auf welcher Seite vom Duden steht noch mal "Posts" ?
> Ich finde dies Wort gerade nicht.




ich musste lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (4. Juli 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Eine Firma will Geld verdienen, nicht mehr nicht weniger^^


Blizzard war vor der FUssion auch eine Firma... und sie haben Geld verdient OHNE sone scheiße zu bauen ^^


----------



## Soranu (4. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht habe ich mich mit den Preisen etwas vertan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings bin ich von einem Kauf in einem Eletronikfachhandel ausgegeangen.


----------



## Dashy (4. Juli 2009)

Ich denke die Freunde Option ist dafür gedacht ( so wars auch bei mir ) das einer schon spielt und das der Freund anfangen will, vom Geld ist das rentabler für den Freund ( +10 Tage, levelbonus ( und der hatts in sich ! ), beschwören.
Auserdem bekommt der, der spielt einen Free Month. Ich habe meinem Freund den dann bezahlt ^^.


----------



## Slamp_JM (4. Juli 2009)

passt zwar jetzt überhaupt net zum thema aber hab ma ne frage zu doomsta´s aussage .....kostet aion monatlich etwas???.......ich bin zwar immoment null checker weil ich nun schon einige zeit kein wow mehr gespielt habe aber kann den anderen nur zustimmen das wow im anfang von bc seinen höhepunkt erreicht hat und mir die neuen instanzen einfach nicht mehr gefallen^^weiss zwar net wie es in classic war aber am meisten hat mir immer das wipen in instanzen gefallen da wenn man den boss geschafft hat und neue gegenstände bekommen hat oder vielleicht sogar ein t teil bekommen hat...hatte man ein richtiges erfolgsgefühl....bei naxx(einzige wotlk instanz die ich gespielt habe)spürte ich dieses gefühl nicht....man hat kein anspruch in bossen und jeder hatte alles was er wollte....diese aussage gab es zwar schon oft aber wow ist ein einzig wahres casual game geworden...jeder kann alles für geld bekommen....naja sollte ich die zeit finden: aion ich komme!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## East_Block_Ravers (4. Juli 2009)

Ich erkläre meiner Geldbörse das ganze so wenn sie mich mal wieder mit feuchten Augen anschaut:
1) Blizzard + Activision sind ein Unternehmen
2) Wie ich auf dem Wirtschaftgymnasium gelernt hab, sind gewöhnliche Unternehmen daran interessiert den größtmöglichen Gewinn aus ihrem gewerblichen Betrieb herauszuholen.
3) Heutzutage hat sich eine Gesellschaft gebildet die Unternehmen keine andere Wahl lässt als ihren Egotrip durchzuziehen um das eigne Überleben zusichern.
4) Blizzard hat ein Spiel geschaffen welches nunmal im Laufe der Jahre eine immer größere Masse an Spielern angesprochen hat, was dazu führte das die Einnahmen Blizzards stiegen. Nun wurde mit diesen Zahlen kalkuliert und das Unternehmen verlässt sich auf diese Zahlen und möchte sie nicht missen.
5) Das führt zu dem Fakt das Blizzard alles tut um diesen Umsatz zuhalten und gleichzeitig aber versucht das Gleichgewicht mit der Zufriedenheit der Spieler zu wahren.

Wenn man alle diese Fakten betrachtet und mit in seinen Meinungfindung einbringt, dann kann man meiner Meinung nach an einem Punkt ankommen wo solche Entscheidungen Blizzards durchaus verantwortbar und nachvollziehbar sind.

Danke fürs Gehör,
ich hoffe ich kann einigen die Augen öffnen,
von mir aus flamed mich, ich guck ehh nie oft ins Forum... ;-P

MfG Balooo


----------



## Tikume (4. Juli 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Werbt einen Freund [Scheint für euch atraktiv allerdings für Blizzard reiner Goldfluss]
> 2 Accounts:
> 2 x Classic 20 €
> 2 x Burning Crusade 20 €
> ...



Und mit falschen Fakten wird es reisserischer aber nicht richtiger.

1. Grundspiel + BC ab 17,50 und WOTLK ab 19,98.
2. Sind beim Grundspiel 30 Tage dabei. Wozu Gamecards drauf rechnen wenn es um den Einstieg geht?


----------



## Comp4ny (4. Juli 2009)

Danke Tikume 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das World of Warcraft - Battlechest habe ich ja ganz Vergessen!

Vorteil wie erwähnt - Classic inkl. BC --- UND --- 2 Lösungsbücher / Tipps und Tricks.
Wenn auch vll. ein bischen Veraltet.


----------



## nostal (4. Juli 2009)

Stimme dem TO absolut zu.

Einer der Gründe warum ich letztens mit WoW aufgehört habe.

Die Geldmacherei ist mir zu krass geworden. Als ob 138mio Euro im Monat nicht ausreichen würden :-o
Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...... knapp 140mio Euro.... in einem Monat..... nur durchs Abo! ;-)

so far..


----------



## Imperator22 (4. Juli 2009)

nostal schrieb:


> Stimme dem TO absolut zu.
> 
> Einer der Gründe warum ich letztens mit WoW aufgehört habe.
> 
> ...



ja und du denkst das ist der reingewinn ... die instandhaltung des unternehmens, die weiterentwicklung von spielen, beziehungsweise die entwicklung kosten kein geld?

hm... glaube schon

mfg


----------



## nostal (4. Juli 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> ja und du denkst das ist der reingewinn ... die instandhaltung des unternehmens, die weiterentwicklung von spielen, beziehungsweise die entwicklung kosten kein geld?
> 
> hm... glaube schon
> 
> mfg



Klar gibts Entwicklungskosten. Davon will ich garnicht absehen. Aber denk mal über die Größenordnung nach wie viel ein minimales Einkommen von 140mio Euro ist! Dann kommen noch sämtliche Services wie Transfers etc. dazu.

Selbst wenn 80% (was ich sehr bezweifel) für sonstige Entwicklung u.ä. draufgeht bleiben immernoch 28mio Euro im Monat. Als Reingewinn.


----------



## Imperator22 (4. Juli 2009)

nostal schrieb:


> Klar gibts Entwicklungskosten. Davon will ich garnicht absehen. Aber denk mal über die Größenordnung nach wie viel ein minimales Einkommen von 140mio Euro ist! Dann kommen noch sämtliche Services wie Transfers etc. dazu.



ja, keine frage, dass es ein gutes geschäft ist 

nochmal stichwort: gewinnmaximierung


mfg


----------



## nostal (4. Juli 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> ja, keine frage, dass es ein gutes geschäft ist
> 
> nochmal stichwort: gewinnmaximierung
> 
> ...



Das ist mir klar. Meine Aussage sollte nur sein: Ich finds umverschämt. Was anderes wollte ich damit nicht sagen.
Ich weiß momentan nicht was du von mir willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nashan (4. Juli 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> [...]
> *World of Warcraft war nicht Perfekt.*
> [...]



Oh doch!

... am 3 Juni 05 12:11 CEST habe ich meinen Account erstellt und da war die WoW noch in Ordnung.

Mit BC kam die Wende.
Am Anfang waren die Neuigkeiten weitgehend überraschend gelungen, aber irgendwann überwiegte das (neue) Schlechte.
Mit WotLK ging alles nur noch Berg ab. Was jetzt mit 3.2 angekündigt wurde, nimmt dem Spiel (fast) alles, was es damals ausgemacht hat.

Ich spiele trotzdem noch weiter. Cleare mit meinem DK jeden Mittwoch MC, zG und kille den ersten Boss in Kara. Am Wochenende dann noch mit ein paar Freunden 2-3 Inis oder etwas Arena und das wars.

Das Epische, was WoW damal noch hatte, wird es niemals mehr geben. Hat unter anderem auch damit zu tun, dass teilweise nicht das Spiel an sich den Bach runter geht, sonder eindeutig die Community. -welche Blizzard zu solch merkwürdigen Schritten zwingt.


Ich wünsche mir keine Old School Server, sondern eine alte, ehrenwerte Community zurück. Wenn Blizzard das schafft, küsse ich alle füße der Mitarbeiter, einschließlich der Putzfrauen, welche jeden Mittwoch morgens den Stecker ziehen.


Für ein altes WoW mit einer alten Spielergemeinschaft würde ich Blizzard monatlich 30&#8364; oder mehr zahlen...


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (4. Juli 2009)

> World of Warcraft heute geleitet von ActivvisionBlizzard:
> [Für mich reines Profitrechnen]



Es wird heute immer noch von Blizzard geleitet, oder siehst du auf der WotLK Packung oder auf der WoW und Blizzard Seite etwa nen "Activision Blizzard" Logo? Da steht immer noch eindeutig "Blizzard Entertainment" und auch die "BlizzCon" heißt noch so wie sie heißt, und nicht "Activision-BlizzCon". Also bitte, keine Märchen erzählen, denn Activision und Blizzard sind nur Fusioniert, weder Activision noch Blizzard hatten finanzielle Probleme. Schaut man sich Square-Enix an (ehemals Squaresoft und Enix), so sieht man, das die Pleite von Squaresoft seine Spuren hinterlassen hat, da die Spiele qualitativ nachgelassen haben. So ne Pleite (durch den ersten FF Film) bringt auch viele Kündigungen und Änderungen mit sich. Aber Blizzard bleibt Blizzard, soviel steht fest.



> Das Arenatunier / 10 €
> 
> Rundum-Charakteranpassung / 10€
> 
> ...



Erstmal ne Frage: Zwingt man dich das zu zahlen? Nein!
Zweite Frage: Glaubst du Blizzard würde ne Charakterumbenennung, nen Transfer oder ne Komplettanpassung kostenlos anbieten? In was für ner Welt lebst du eigentlich? Kannst du überhaupt mal selber nachdenken!? Was meinst du was passiert wenns umsonst wäre? Jeder Idiot würde sich umbenennen nachdem er zig Leute beleidigt hat. Jeder würde von Server zu Server wechseln, nachdem er für Unruhe gestiftet hat. Jeder würde seinen Charakter komplett neu umgestalten, nachdem er Scheisse gebaut hat. Die Preise sind ABSCHRECKUNG (für dich mal ganz groß). Glaubst du Blizzard wäre ein karitativer Verein der uns Spielern alles schenkt!? Diese Preise sind gerechtfertigt. Selbst andere Unternehmen z.B. Microsoft fordern 10€, wenn man bei XBox Live seinen Namen ändern will. Und das zurecht, denn so tut es irgendwann der Brieftasche weh, wenn man Mist macht und immer seinen Namen umändert, nur damit man feige davonlaufen kann.
*Und noch eine Info: Den Charaktertransfer gab es schon laaaange bevor Activion und Blizzard fusioniert sind! Genauso wie die Umbenennung und die Teilnahme am offiziellen Arenatunier. Also bitte, erzähle nicht noch mehr wilde Märchen! Ich bin seit 2005 dabei und weiß es wohl besser als du!*



> Werbt einen Freund [Scheint für euch atraktiv allerdings für Blizzard reiner Goldfluss]
> 2 Accounts:
> 2 x Classic 20 €
> 2 x Burning Crusade 20 €
> ...



Verdienen du und dein Freund das Geld zusammen, oder wieso berechnest du alles doppelt? Immerhin zahlst du nur einmal WoW, BC und WotLK, und kein Ahnung wo WotLK 70€ kostet, aber das ist wieder absolut gelogen, denn es kostet nur noch 30€, genauso wie WoW und BC, nurnoch 15€. Informieren mein Kind, informieren! Bis jetzt erzählst du nur Stuss.
Und wer zwingt dich diesen Service in Anspruch zu nehmen!? Kannst du nicht selber und richtig spielen, denn das Leveln ist nun echt nichtmehr so schwer. Es ist wie gesagt, ein Service, und sowas ist nunmal nicht umsonst. Du levelst damit doppelt und dreifach so schnell, und willst das umsonst!? Du heulst rum das Blizzard damit Geld machst!? Halloooo? Du hast somit einen unfairen Vorteil gegenüber anderen Spielern, und das findest du nicht fair! Man, du heulst ja echt wie ein Kleinkind rum. Du willst bescheissen!? Dann leb damit das man dir das Geld aus der Tasche zieht (wenn du es dir rausziehen lässt, selber Schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Und warum kommst du nun wieder mit der Charakteranspassung an? Man weiß vorher ob einem der Char gefällt oder nicht, dazu erstellt man ihn sich ja. Dir hängt dein Elf zu den Ohren raus!? Dann twinke, ist ja kein Ding, man steigt schnell auf... hast ja dann immerhin vorher mit dem "Werbe einen Freund" Service doppelt so schnell gelevelt, faule Sau! -.-

Den Rest kommentiere ich nicht mehr, da alles haltlos und absolut unsinnig ist. Du haust hier mit Aussagen um dich die bei den Haaren herbeigezogen sind, und das irrsinnige ist, viele hier stimmen dir auch noch zu. Lesen hier einige überhaupt diesen Text!? WotLK kostet keine 70€ (nichtmal die Limited Edition kostet 60€, die kriegt man, WENN man sie kriegt, für 50 hinterhergeworfen, aber sie heißt ja auch LIMITED, also werden die letzten Stücke von Freaks wohl für viel Geld verscherbelt... wers braucht, selber Schuld!), und viele Dienstleistungen gab es schon vor der Fusion mit Activision.
Da will ein Kind wohl nur wieder aufmerksamkeit. Wenn du WoW so scheisse findest und Blizz so Geldgeil: Kündige! Oder schon süchtig geworden?

Wer Blizz immer noch für nen karitativen Verein hält, der sollte man sein Weltbild genauer betrachten. Unfassbar wieviele doch meinen das sie Abgezockt werden. Dienstleistungen kosten Geld, und keiner muss sie Annehmen. Denn das ist ja das schöne, sie sind freiwillig. Also keine Ahnung wieso du dich so aufregst. Bist wohl einfach nur ein verwirrter Mensch, wenn du wohl monatlich deinen Char anpassen, den Namen umändern oder Transferieren musst. Denn ich musste noch keinen dieser Dienste in anspruch nehmen und habe somit ordentlich Geld gesparrt.


----------



## Imperator22 (4. Juli 2009)

nostal schrieb:


> Das ist mir klar. Meine Aussage sollte nur sein: Ich finds umverschämt. Was anderes wollte ich damit nicht sagen.
> Ich weiß momentan nicht was du von mir willst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




ich versuche nur blizzard iwo zu rechtfertigen ... auch wenns schwer fällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Müllermilch (4. Juli 2009)

Ich stimmt dir zu aber....kommt es mir nur so vor oder wird hier auf buffed alles dem erst Poster nachgeplappert.Ich kenne ähnliche Threads in denen auf dieses Thema nur der TE beleidigt wird.Plappern hier alle das nach was der first Poster sagt oder wie is das?


----------



## nostal (4. Juli 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> ich versuche nur blizzard iwo zu rechtfertigen ... auch wenns schwer fällt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist mir klar. Welche Firma schaut denn nicht auf Gewinn Maximierung.

Nur sollte man seine Kunden nicht aus dem Auge verlieren. Wobei bei ca 11.5mio Accounts die paar tausend die wegfallen wegen zu hoher Preise oder schlechter Leistung seitens Blizzard und co. nicht weiter tragisch für das Einkommen sind. Leider......

LG


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (4. Juli 2009)

Müllermilch schrieb:


> Ich stimmt dir zu aber....kommt es mir nur so vor oder wird hier auf buffed alles dem erst Poster nachgeplappert.Ich kenne ähnliche Threads in denen auf dieses Thema nur der TE beleidigt wird.Plappern hier alle das nach was der first Poster sagt oder wie is das?



Glaub ich auch, der erste sagt "/sign" oder "stimm dir vollkommen zu", schon folgen 15 andere die der selben Meinung sind... obwohl, wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, der TE absolut unrecht hat und vieles erfunden!


----------



## nostal (4. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Glaub ich auch, der erste sagt "/sign" oder "stimm dir vollkommen zu", schon folgen 15 andere die der selben Meinung sind... obwohl, wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, der TE absolut unrecht hat und vieles erfunden!



Genau. Du bist GOTT und nur deine Meinung ist richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



""Ich"" finde der TO hat Recht. Abschreckung alleine ist defenitiv nicht der Grund.

Ich will jetzt auch garnicht weiter auf dich eingehen, der Satz von wegen "der TO hat Unrecht weil ich das geschrieben habe" reicht mir vollkommen


----------



## Imperator22 (4. Juli 2009)

nostal schrieb:


> Genau. Du bist GOTT und nur deine Meinung ist richtig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



richtig. andere meinungen sind genauso gültig, wobei seine dadurch nicht ungültig wird ...

würde ihm aber empfehlen, diese Gültigkeit nicht mit dieser arroganz zu verdeutlichen


mfg


----------



## Dalfi (5. Juli 2009)

Ist doch ganz einfach:

- Wer es nutzen will bezahlt, wer es nicht will lässt es und bezahlt somit auch nicht.

- Wem der Abopreis gerechtfertigt erscheint der zahlt und Spielt, wem es zu teuer ist der zahlt nicht und Spielt dann halt auch nicht.

weiß nicht wieso man dafür schon wieder 3 Seiten im Forum für Vollmüllen muss, weil irgendwer meint er muss nen Weinkrampf bekommen weil seine Gamecard am Samstag Abend nach Ladenschluss ausgelaufen ist und er verpennt hat rechtzeitig für Ersatz zu sorgen.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

nostal schrieb:


> Genau. Du bist GOTT und nur deine Meinung ist richtig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nun, solange du keine triftigen Gegenargumente bringst, ist das auch weiterhin so.
Zeig mir nen Laden der WotLK für 70€ und einen, der WotLK nicht für 30€ verkauft.
Zeig mir das es viele Dienstaleistungen wie Charakterumbenennung, Turnier oder Transfer erst seit der Fusion mit Activision gab.
Zeig mir, das die Spieler gezwungen werden diese Dienstleistungen zu nutzen und sie nicht freiwillig sind.

Nun, wie gesagt, ich bin lange dabei und weiß es besser als der TE, es ist nunmal einfach Fakt. Aber hey, wenn ein kleines Kind sich nicht informiert und alles glaubt was nen Troll sagt, okay, aber bitte verteidige nicht noch diesen Troll.
Es gibt immer noch den einfachsten weg: Account kündigen. Oder warum meckert ihr rum das ihr ausgenommen werdet!? Ihr LASST euch ausnehmen, so sieht es aus.
Das ist ja genauso als würdet ihr eure Wohnungstür auflassen und euch dann aufregen, wenn man euch beraubt -.-

Und das hat nichts mit Arroganz zu tun, sondern mit Fakten und Informationen, die man sich vorher einholt... achja und Wissen. Was der TE da von sich lässt ist zum großen Teil einfach nur erfunden und falsch.


----------



## Imperator22 (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Nun, solange du keine triftigen Gegenargumente bringst, ist das auch weiterhin so.
> Zeig mir nen Laden der WotLK für 70€ und einen, der WotLK nicht für 30€ verkauft.
> Zeig mir das es viele Dienstaleistungen wie Charakterumbenennung, Turnier oder Transfer erst seit der Fusion mit Activision gab.
> 
> ...



Ich denke aber man muss deswegen nicht gleich beleidigend werden.
Ohne jetzt zu recherchieren, aber ich weiß dass der Transfer schon vor der Fusionierung kostenplfichtig war. Um weitere Gegenargumente möchte ich mich jedoch ad hoc nicht bemühen, da es mir als Sinnlos erscheint, weil dadurch die Flamerei nur erneut angefacht werden würde

MfG

Edit: eine gewisse Drängung seitens Blizzard, die Dienstleistungen in Anspruch zu nehmen, besteht durchaus.


----------



## nostal (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Nun, solange du keine triftigen Gegenargumente bringst, ist das auch weiterhin so.
> Zeig mir nen Laden der WotLK für 70&#8364; und einen, der WotLK nicht für 30&#8364; verkauft.
> Zeig mir das es viele Dienstaleistungen wie Charakterumbenennung, Turnier oder Transfer erst seit der Fusion mit Activision gab.
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg du bist vielleich ein arroganter Erbsenschleifer.

Schonmal daran gedacht dass die Preise der Verdeutlichung dienen. Soll er jetzt 30 Preise von 30 verschiedenen läden auflisten? Mann mann.... da fasst man sich echt an Kopf bei derartigen Kommentaren.

Man muss auch mal die Relationen sehen. Ich finde die Preise abartig unangemessen bei dem brutto Monatseinkommen.

Beispiel ist der Charaktertransfer. Warum nicht die Möglichkeit mehrere Chars auf einmal für 20 Euro zu transen? Mal als Denkanreiz. Deine "Abschreckung" wäre immernoch vorhanden. Dennoch deutlich billiger. Denn normal transt man nicht mit einem Char allein.


BTW: "Oder warum meckert ihr rum das ihr ausgenommen werdet!? Ihr LASST euch ausnehmen, so sieht es aus." Ja ich habe mein Acc gekündigt. Damit hättest jetzt nicht gerechnet, wa?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> Ich denke aber man muss deswegen nicht gleich beleidigend werden.
> Ohne jetzt zu recherchieren, aber ich weiß dass der Transfer schon vor der Fusionierung kostenplfichtig war. Um weitere Gegenargumente möchte ich mich jedoch ad hoc nicht bemühen, da es mir als Sinnlos erscheint, weil dadurch die Flamerei nur erneut angefacht werden würde
> 
> MfG



Ich bin nicht beleidigend, ich bin höchstens fordernd und bestimmend, aber beleidigend? Nenn ich ihn Arschloch? Sag ich ihm er soll sich verpissen!? Unhöflich mag einiges sein, aber daran ist der TE selber schuld, ich kanns nicht leiden wenn solche Kinder ankommen und hier einfach irgendwas sagen oder schreiben wovon sie keine Ahnung haben.

Und es gibt immer noch Leute die so starrköpfig sind und in allem eine Abzocke sehen... nur nicht das es mehr als Abschreckung dienen soll. Dann frage ich mich was Geldstrafen sind!? Muss ein Falschparker Geld zahlen weil der Staat abzocken will!? Wohl kaum. Es soll wehtun bzw. Abschrecken es nochmal zu tun. Und wenn man seinen Namen umsonst ändern könnte, würde man ihn immer und immer wieder ändern und somit vor den Problemen wegrennen. Aber wer kann schon oft 8€ zahlen!? Man baut scheisse und bereichert dadurch Blizzard... selber Schuld!


----------



## Sheed (5. Juli 2009)

Ich frage mich, worüber ihr euch alle so aufregt. Man ist doch keineswegs dazu gezwungen diese Dienste zu nutzen. Selbst wenn sie manche Leute in Anspruch nehmen würden, fällt es euch gar nicht auf, oder es will euch nicht auffallen, weil es euch garnicht interessiert.

Natürlich ist WoW nicht perfekt, soviel sollte wohl (fast) jedem hier klar sein. Es gibt auf der ganzen Welt nichts "perfektes", irgendwo hat jedes Ding einen Makel, so ist das nunmal.

Wie einige schon sagten, was würdet ihr machen, wenn ihr erfahrt, dass eure ganzen Leute, die z. B. vor einem Jahr aufgehört haben, wieder alle auf einem neuen Server spielen, weil der alte Server überlastet oder unterbesetzt war? Ich würde dann wohl gerne wieder mit denen zusammenspielen, ohne neu Anfangen zu müssen. Und genau dafür sind diese Dienste da. Beim Namen genau das gleiche: Ich hab meinen Testcharakter z. B. Blubblerblase genannt und nun doch weitergespielt, so, nun möchte ich allerdings nicht gerne Blubberblase heißen sondern hätte gerne einen guten RP Namen, weil ich auf einem RP Server spiele.
Schon ist man "gerettet".
Ich bin mit WoW voll und ganz zufrieden. Macht einfach mal eine Pause oder hört auf, wenn ihr nichts besseres zu tun habt, außer das Spiel derart ins schlechte Licht zu stellen.


----------



## Thevike (5. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gabs Aktionen wie "Werbt einen Freund" auch schon vor dem Zusammenschluss mit Activision. Activision als Virus zu sehen ist lächerlich. Ein erhöhtes Budget seitens Blizzard (was der Zusammenschluss unwiderlegbar gebracht hat) hilft  doch die vorhandenen Entwicklungen stärker und umfangreicher voran zu treiben. Wäre kein Geld in der Kasse hätten sie wohl kaum Monate Entwicklungszeit in verbesserte Texturen gesteckt, also Ruhe da!
Das Spiel läuft so wie es ist. Es hat am Anfang für jeden Spieler 13&#8364; im Monat gekostet und das kostet es auch jetzt noch. Es wurden zusätzlich Features reingebracht, von denen man eigentlich keinen Gebrauch machen muss, die einem auch keine Spielvorteile bringen und die deswegen als Zusatzleistung mit Extrageld finanziert werden.
Einem wirtschaftlichen Unternehmen Geldgier vorzuwerfen ist wie einem Priester Gottgläubigkeit vorzuwerfen, also ist auch dies kein Argument. Spielt es oder lasst es.

MfG Thevike


----------



## Imperator22 (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht beleidigend, ich bin höchstens fordernd und bestimmend, aber beleidigend? Nenn ich ihn Arschloch? Sag ich ihm er soll sich verpissen!? Unhöflich mag einiges sein, aber daran ist der TE selber schuld, ich kanns nicht leiden wenn solche Kinder ankommen und hier einfach irgendwas sagen oder schreiben wovon sie keine Ahnung haben.
> 
> Und es gibt immer noch Leute die so starrköpfig sind und in allem eine Abzocke sehen... nur nicht das es mehr als Abschreckung dienen soll. Dann frage ich mich was Geldstrafen sind!? Muss ein Falschparker Geld zahlen weil der Staat abzocken will!? Wohl kaum. Es soll wehtun bzw. Abschrecken es nochmal zu tun. Und wenn man seinen Namen umsonst ändern könnte, würde man ihn immer und immer wieder ändern und somit vor den Problemen wegrennen. Aber wer kann schon oft 8€ zahlen!? Man baut scheisse und bereichert dadurch Blizzard... selber Schuld!



aber alles und jeden als Kind, Kiddy oder dergleichen hinzustellen, zeigt selbst nichtmal von einer geistigen Reife eines Volkschulkindes.


MfG


----------



## Farathir (5. Juli 2009)

@ TE

/sign



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e!ht (5. Juli 2009)

der te stellt alles so hin als ob activision der satan im unternehmen wäre. chartransfer und namensänderung gab es schon vor der fusion also kann man darauf schliessen das blizzard selbst später dann auf die geschlechtsumwandlung gekommen ist usw. 

ich für meinen teil finde die fusion aber auch nicht toll. ich möchte nicht in meinem zukünftigen call of duty 6 oder 7 beschissene orcs aus world of foolcraft rumhüpfen sehn.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

nostal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> omg du bist vielleich ein arroganter Erbsenschleifer.
> ...



Genau, ein Denkanreiz, denn anscheinend können hier viele nicht denken.
Warum pro Char 20€? Man man... wie oft noch!? Abschreckung! Es soll nicht jeder Hanswurst mit seinen 10 Chars, die irgendwo verhasst sind gleich auf den nächsten Server wechseln und dort weiter sein unwesen treiben. 20€ pro Char tut weh, und deswegen werden viele nicht transferieren oder nur ihren wichtigsten Char nehmen.
Und hier nen Preis von 70€ zu nennen dient der Verdeutlichung seiner Übertreibung. Denn es kostet ja nur 30€ (Unv. Preisempfehlung 35€) und das sind immerhin schon nen Unterschied von satten 40€, damit kann er sich zweimal WotLK kaufen. Also bitte, wenn man schon hier rumheult, dann sollte man auch mit richtigen Fakten antanzen und nicht alles aus der Luft greifen.
Dann schleif ich halt Erbsen, und? Hast mich ja nun ziemlich hart getroffen. Immerhin sehe ich alles genau und bin realist, nicht so nen pessimist wie der TE, der in allem nur ne Abzocke sieht.


----------



## Imperator22 (5. Juli 2009)

e!ht schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil finde die fusion aber auch nicht toll. ich möchte nicht in meinem zukünftigen call of duty 6 oder 7 beschissene orcs aus world of foolcraft rumhüpfen sehn.



interessante schlussfolgerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Imperator22 (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Genau, ein Denkanreiz, denn anscheinend können hier viele nicht denken.
> Warum pro Char 20€? Man man... wie oft noch!? Abschreckung! Es soll nicht jeder Hanswurst mit seinen 10 Chars, die irgendwo verhasst sind gleich auf den nächsten Server wechseln und dort weiter sein unwesen treiben. 20€ pro Char tut weh, und deswegen werden viele nicht transferieren oder nur ihren wichtigsten Char nehmen.
> Und hier nen Preis von 70€ zu nennen dient der Verdeutlichung seiner Übertreibung. Denn es kostet ja nur 30€ (Unv. Preisempfehlung 35€) und das sind immerhin schon nen Unterschied von satten 40€, damit kann er sich zweimal WotLK kaufen. Also bitte, wenn man schon hier rumheult, dann sollte man auch mit richtigen Fakten antanzen und nicht alles aus der Luft greifen.
> Dann schleif ich halt Erbsen, und? Hast mich ja nun ziemlich hart getroffen. Immerhin sehe ich alles genau und bin realist, nicht so nen pessimist wie der TE, der in allem nur ne Abzocke sieht.



vollkommen falsch, das dient nicht als abschreckung, sondern zur gewinnsteigerung. blizzard würde es als willkommenes geschenk ansehen, wenn ein hanswurst, wie du ihn bezeichnest, seine 10 chars von einen server auf den nächsten transferiert, und nach einem monat das ganze erneut.


mfg


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

Thevike schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gabs Aktionen wie "Werbt einen Freund" auch schon vor dem Zusammenschluss mit Activision. Activision als Virus zu sehen ist lächerlich. Ein erhöhtes Budget seitens Blizzard (was der Zusammenschluss unwiderlegbar gebracht hat) hilft  doch die vorhandenen Entwicklungen stärker und umfangreicher voran zu treiben. Wäre kein Geld in der Kasse hätten sie wohl kaum Monate Entwicklungszeit in verbesserte Texturen gesteckt, also Ruhe da!
> Das Spiel läuft so wie es ist. Es hat am Anfang für jeden Spieler 13€ im Monat gekostet und das kostet es auch jetzt noch. Es wurden zusätzlich Features reingebracht, von denen man eigentlich keinen Gebrauch machen muss, die einem auch keine Spielvorteile bringen und die deswegen als Zusatzleistung mit Extrageld finanziert werden.
> Einem wirtschaftlichen Unternehmen Geldgier vorzuwerfen ist wie einem Priester Gottgläubigkeit vorzuwerfen, also ist auch dies kein Argument. Spielt es oder lasst es.
> 
> MfG Thevike



Danke, genau dieser Meinung bin ich auch, nur ich werde hier wieder als Buhmann hingestellt, nur weil ich es etwas ausführlicher schreibe. Der TE heult rum und wird von vielen hier vergöttert wie recht er doch hat, heult jemand anders rum wie unrecht er doch hat, wird er von seinen Anhängern zertrampelt. Klingt schon wie ne Sekte.


----------



## nostal (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Genau, ein Denkanreiz, denn anscheinend können hier viele nicht denken.
> Warum pro Char 20&#8364;? Man man... wie oft noch!? Abschreckung! Es soll nicht jeder Hanswurst mit seinen 10 Chars, die irgendwo verhasst sind gleich auf den nächsten Server wechseln und dort weiter sein unwesen treiben. 20&#8364; pro Char tut weh, und deswegen werden viele nicht transferieren oder nur ihren wichtigsten Char nehmen.
> Und hier nen Preis von 70&#8364; zu nennen dient der Verdeutlichung seiner Übertreibung. Denn es kostet ja nur 30&#8364; (Unv. Preisempfehlung 35&#8364 und das sind immerhin schon nen Unterschied von satten 40&#8364;, damit kann er sich zweimal WotLK kaufen. Also bitte, wenn man schon hier rumheult, dann sollte man auch mit richtigen Fakten antanzen und nicht alles aus der Luft greifen.
> Dann schleif ich halt Erbsen, und? Hast mich ja nun ziemlich hart getroffen. Immerhin sehe ich alles genau und bin realist, nicht so nen pessimist wie der TE, der in allem nur ne Abzocke sieht.



Abschreckung kann man auch auf andere Weise erziehlen als Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Dafür hat man zB Gamemaster die entsprechende Bestrafung für Fehlverhalten aussprechen!

Nicht jeder will transen weil er scheiße gebaut hat.

Deine Abschreckungstheorie ist einfach nur schwach. Sämtliche Dienstleistungen können nicht beliebig oft vollzogen werden. Transfers beispielsweise nur alle 30 Tage.

BTW Erbsenschleifer ist keine Beleidigung ;-)

&#8364;: Du wirst hier nur von 2 Leuten als Buhmann abgestempelt also tu bitte nicht so als würde das der ganze Thread machen. Dein Schreibstil ist schlicht und einfach unangebracht. Zudem greifst du auch Fakten aus der Luft die nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.


----------



## Imperator22 (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Danke, genau dieser Meinung bin ich auch, nur ich werde hier wieder als Buhmann hingestellt, nur weil ich es etwas ausführlicher schreibe. Der TE heult rum und wird von vielen hier vergöttert wie recht er doch hat, heult jemand anders rum wie unrecht er doch hat, wird er von seinen Anhängern zertrampelt. Klingt schon wie ne Sekte.



du wirst hier auf keinen fall als buhmann hingestellt. jedoch widerspricht sich deine argumentation für mich an manchen stellen, jedoch akzeptiere ich sie, genauso wie es jeder hier tun sollte.


mfg


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> vollkommen falsch, das dient nicht als abschreckung, sondern zur gewinnsteigerung. blizzard würde es als willkommenes geschenk ansehen, wenn ein hanswurst, wie du ihn bezeichnest, seine 10 chars von einen server auf den nächsten transferiert, und nach einem monat das ganze erneut.
> 
> 
> mfg



UND als Abschreckung. Du hast es immer noch nicht kapiert oder? Denkst du auch mal an die anderen Spieler?! Scheint nicht so. Denn wie würdest du es finden wenn dich jemand Beleidigt und dann einfach seinen Namen ändert? Du findest ihn nichtmehr, und dann kommt er wieder und belästigt dich weiter... ändert dann aber wieder seinen Namen usw. Na? Findest die vorstellung toll? Klar, Blizz mag an dem Idioten Geld verdienen, aber für die restliche Kundschaft ist es ein Segen das der Idiot dann irgendwann keine 8€ mehr hat, da ihm das Geld ausgeht. Somit ist es auch eine Abschreckung, denn kostenlose Dienste nimmt jeder gerne oft in Anspruch, da kannst du mir nichts anderes sagen. Und wie gesagt wurde, man muss sie nicht benutzen. Furchtbar wie hier viele WoW und Blizz hinstellen... als ob andere Firmen sowas nicht machen -.-
Kinder!


----------



## Sheed (5. Juli 2009)

Und die ganzen Leute, die meinen einfach nur ein Post machen zu müssen, welcher nichts anderes enthält außer "/sign TE", um ihren Zähler zu pushen, können dies auch getrost lassen, weil man hier einfach das "Warum" haben möchte und nicht "Ich bin dafür, weil ich bin dafür" (Willkommen bei Little Brittain 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Imperator22 (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> UND als Abschreckung. Du hast es immer noch nicht kapiert oder? Denkst du auch mal an die anderen Spieler?! Scheint nicht so. Denn wie würdest du es finden wenn dich jemand Beleidigt und dann einfach seinen Namen ändert? Du findest ihn nichtmehr, und dann kommt er wieder und belästigt dich weiter... ändert dann aber wieder seinen Namen usw. Na? Findest die vorstellung toll? Klar, Blizz mag an dem Idioten Geld verdienen, aber für die restliche Kundschaft ist es ein Segen das der Idiot dann irgendwann keine 8€ mehr hat, da ihm das Geld ausgeht. Somit ist es auch eine Abschreckung, denn kostenlose Dienste nimmt jeder gerne oft in Anspruch, da kannst du mir nichts anderes sagen. Und wie gesagt wurde, man muss sie nicht benutzen. Furchtbar wie hier viele WoW und Blizz hinstellen... als ob andere Firmen sowas nicht machen -.-
> Kinder!



ist einmal einer auf der ignoreliste, dann kann er beliebig oft seinen namen ändern, er bleibt weiterhin drauf, bis man ihn davon löscht

ich spiel zwar schon länger nichtmehr wow ... aber denke das hat sich nicht geändert


mfg


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

nostal schrieb:


> Abschreckung kann man auch auf andere Weise erziehlen als Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Dafür hat man zB Gamemaster die entsprechende Bestrafung für Fehlverhalten aussprechen!
> 
> Nicht jeder will transen weil er scheiße gebaut hat.
> 
> ...



Und du glaubst nen Transfer geht einfach mal so mitm Knopfdruck? Schonmal nen Server gesehen!? Schonmal Daten von Server zu Server ausgetauscht? Kennst du überhaupt die Infrastruktur von Blizzards ServerN!? einige stehen in Frankreich, andere in Deutschland usw. Glaubst du die können bei 12millionen Kunden mal in der schnelle deinen Charakter hin und herschieben!? Die haben echt besseres zu tun. Und damit man nich nach Lust und Laune hin und hertransferiert, gibts halt die 20€ und 30 Tage sperre für den Transfer, logisch oder!?
Wer unbedingt Transferieren muss... tja, muss halt zahlen, und!? Wems nicht passt: Kündigen! Krank wie hier alle rumheulen aber von WoW nicht loslassen können.


----------



## nostal (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> UND als Abschreckung. Du hast es immer noch nicht kapiert oder? Denkst du auch mal an die anderen Spieler?! Scheint nicht so. Denn wie würdest du es finden wenn dich jemand Beleidigt und dann einfach seinen Namen ändert? Du findest ihn nichtmehr, und dann kommt er wieder und belästigt dich weiter... ändert dann aber wieder seinen Namen usw. Na? Findest die vorstellung toll? Klar, Blizz mag an dem Idioten Geld verdienen, aber für die restliche Kundschaft ist es ein Segen das der Idiot dann irgendwann keine 8&#8364; mehr hat, da ihm das Geld ausgeht. Somit ist es auch eine Abschreckung, denn kostenlose Dienste nimmt jeder gerne oft in Anspruch, da kannst du mir nichts anderes sagen. Und wie gesagt wurde, man muss sie nicht benutzen. Furchtbar wie hier viele WoW und Blizz hinstellen... als ob andere Firmen sowas nicht machen -.-
> Kinder!



Ich sage es gern nochmal. Dafür gibt es Ingame eine Polizei, die Gamemaster. Die können den Char des Belidigenden ohne Probleme finden und sperren ihn auch wenn er seinen Namen ändert.

Es ist defenitiv keine Abschreckung.



> Und du glaubst nen Transfer geht einfach mal so mitm Knopfdruck? Schonmal nen Server gesehen!? Schonmal Daten von Server zu Server ausgetauscht? Kennst du überhaupt die Infrastruktur von Blizzards ServerN!? einige stehen in Frankreich, andere in Deutschland usw. Glaubst du die können bei 12millionen Kunden mal in der schnelle deinen Charakter hin und herschieben!? Die haben echt besseres zu tun. Und damit man nich nach Lust und Laune hin und hertransferiert, gibts halt die 20&#8364; und 30 Tage sperre für den Transfer, logisch oder!?
> Wer unbedingt Transferieren muss... tja, muss halt zahlen, und!? Wems nicht passt: Kündigen! Krank wie hier alle rumheulen aber von WoW nicht loslassen können.


Deswegen geht Transen auch nur alle 30 Tage. Das hat nichts mit Abschreckung zu tun. 20 Euro PRO Char ist meiner Meinung nach zu viel. Das ist defenitiv nicht gerechtfertigt

&#8364;: Ich kanns dir gern auch nochmal sagen. Ich spiele kein WoW mehr. Also hör auf so nen Stuss zu reden


----------



## Soranu (5. Juli 2009)

Ich habe zu meinen Sektenmitglieder gesprochen und wir sind...
*räusper*

Nein ich gebe zu an muss Blizzard in vieler Hinsicht reht geben. Punkt!
Allerdings verweise ich auch nocheinmal und ja ich tue es nocheinmal, auf Karashs Abschied, welcher nicht zuletzt durch das Verhalten von Blizzard [Geschlechtsumwandlung etc] hervorgerufen wurde.

Wollt und könnt ihr euch ein Diablo 3 mit kostepflichtigen Extras [ Ausgenommen eventuelle Abos] vorstellen? Ich möchte garnicht daran den...
Wie zum Beispiel 20 Diamanten = 20 Cent.
_"Drachentöter der Buschlauerer"_ kostet 200 Diamanten.

Gott wie werde ich mich ärgern wenn Blizzard *DIESEN * Holzweg zuende geht...

Zum Thema Preise:

Die Preise sind nicht die aktuellen sondern die welche zum Realease von WotlK aktuell waren.

Edit: Zum Thema Chartransfer:

Die Arbeit die durch einen Chartransfer ensteht wird wohl kaum über auch nur einem Euro liegen...
Thema Abschreckung: Hätten es da nicht auch 5 oder eben 8 Euro getan?


----------



## Imperator22 (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Und du glaubst nen Transfer geht einfach mal so mitm Knopfdruck? Schonmal nen Server gesehen!? Schonmal Daten von Server zu Server ausgetauscht? Kennst du überhaupt die Infrastruktur von Blizzards ServerN!? einige stehen in Frankreich, andere in Deutschland usw. Glaubst du die können bei 12millionen Kunden mal in der schnelle deinen Charakter hin und herschieben!? Die haben echt besseres zu tun. Und damit man nich nach Lust und Laune hin und hertransferiert, gibts halt die 20€ und 30 Tage sperre für den Transfer, logisch oder!?
> Wer unbedingt Transferieren muss... tja, muss halt zahlen, und!? Wems nicht passt: Kündigen! Krank wie hier alle rumheulen aber von WoW nicht loslassen können.



1. ich zum beispiel heule hier nicht rum
2. ich spiele kein wow
3. ein charaktertransfer kostet 20 euro, weil blizzard ihn geschickt als geldquelle nutzt, blizzard weiß, es nehmen genug in anspruch. scheinbar ist dir die infrastruktur nicht bekannt, und es ist ein knopfdruck den server zu wechseln =)


mfg


----------



## Thrungal (5. Juli 2009)

Blackdevil:

Man transt, weil man es sich mit allen 10 Chars mit den Leuten auf dem Server so "verschissen" hat?
(Großartige Leistung, nebenbei)

Interessant, an sowas hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht.

Sprichst Du aus eigener Erfahrung?

Freud nennt das "Projektion":
Das heisst, wer vermutet, wie andere Menschen sich verhalten, geht erst mal von sich selbst aus und überträgt diese Verhaltensweisen auf die andere Person.

Bist Du es, der er geschafft hat, mit der ganzen Char-Liste der Buh-Mann zu sein?
Deiner Wortwahl und Reaktionen hier zu urteilen wärst Du ein guter Kandidat...


----------



## Imperator22 (5. Juli 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Blackdevil:
> 
> Man transt, weil man es sich mit allen 10 Chars mit den Leuten auf dem Server so "verschissen" hat?
> (Großartige Leistung, nebenbei)
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## abe15 (5. Juli 2009)

SIGN


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

nostal schrieb:


> Ich sage es gern nochmal. Dafür gibt es Ingame eine Polizei, die Gamemaster. Die können den Char des Belidigenden ohne Probleme finden und sperren ihn auch wenn er seinen Namen ändert.
> 
> Es ist defenitiv keine Abschreckung.



Und doch, es ist eine Abschreckung. Man soll halt nicht immer und immer wieder seinen Namen ändern können. So schwer zu verstehen!? Man bleibt ja auch in seiner Gilde, behält seine Freundesliste, seine Items usw.
Wärend bei anderen Plattformen wie Steam sein Accountname nicht geändert werden kann, wenn man mal irgendwo auf ner Abschussliste steht. Da hilft nur neu anlegen, und somit verliert man auch die ganzen gekauften Spiele usw.
Während du bei Blizz für 8€ per Knopfdruck nen neuen Namen eingeben kannst und alles behälst.
Und zum aller letzten mal: Es sind DIENSTLEISTUNGEN! Ihr MÜSST SIE NICHT nutzen!

Ich hoffe ihr kündigt euren Account, denn so wie ihr euch aufführt habt ihr echt nen Problem und solltet euch mal fragen ob ihr nicht doch süchtig seid. Warum, das habe ich ja schon oft gesagt.

Ich bin hier raus, hat ja eh keinen Sinn mit kleinen dickköpfigen Kinder zu diskutieren.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Blackdevil:
> 
> Man transt, weil man es sich mit allen 10 Chars mit den Leuten auf dem Server so "verschissen" hat?
> (Großartige Leistung, nebenbei)
> ...



Und das du gleich persönlich wirst zeigt, wie erbärmlich du doch bist.
wie gesagt: Kündige bitte deinen Account, du hast nen Suchtproblem. Hasst Blizz und WoW und deren Abzocke, spielst es aber!? Krank!


----------



## nostal (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> *Ich hoffe ihr kündigt euren Account, denn so wie ihr euch aufführt habt ihr echt nen Problem und solltet euch mal fragen ob ihr nicht doch süchtig seid. Warum, das habe ich ja schon oft gesagt.*
> 
> Ich bin hier raus, hat ja eh keinen Sinn mit kleinen dickköpfigen Kinder zu diskutieren.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich packs nichtmehr. zum 3ten Mal. Ich spiele KEIN WoW ;-)

Es ist einfach nur schlimm dass du denkst man will die Dienstleistungen nur aus dem Grund annehmen weil man was verbockt hat. Das ist nur noch lächerlich. BTW Imperator spielt auch kein WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lass dir also was neues zum flamen einfallen


----------



## Cypress2308 (5. Juli 2009)

nur mal so nebenbei -.-
was hat das ganze fraktionswechsel, umbenennung & server-transfer zeugs mit geldgeil zutun?

das blizzard jedes einzelne spiel rausgebracht hat um kohle zu scheffeln ist doch wohl klar.
genauso wie sqaure enix final fantasy rausgebracht hat um kohle zu scheffeln.
genauso wie peter jackson lotr & king kong verfilmt hat um kohle zu scheffeln.
genauso wie die kinder schokoriegel auf den markt gebracht wurden um kohle zu scheffeln.
genauso wie tiger woods profi golfer geworden ist um kohle zu scheffeln.
genauso wie frau müller im supermarkt an der kasse sitzt um kohle zu scheffeln.
genauso wie herr meier in der innenstadt sitz und bettelt um kohle zu scheffeln.

es ist doch wohl klar das JEDE EINZELNE FIRMA DIESER WELT nur da ist um kohle zu scheffeln!!
ärzte arbeiten im krankenhaus und sagen sie arbeiten nur als arzt um anderen menschen zu helfen.
aber sie wären sicher keine ärzte wenn sie dafür nicht bezahlt werden.

wenn sich jemand darüber aufregt das blizz so geldgeil is wieso unterstützt derjenige blizzard dann indem er wow spielt?


----------



## Imperator22 (5. Juli 2009)

nostal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich packs nichtmehr. zum 3ten Mal. Ich spiele KEIN WoW ;-)



same =)


mfg


----------



## Thrungal (5. Juli 2009)

Edit, Blackdevil:

So wie ich die Leute einschätze, transen sie, um besser spielen zu können; d.h. zu Freunden, auf vollere Server usw.

Dass einer dauernd Geld ausgibt, um stets auf neuen Servern Leute beleidigen zu können... 


mal ehrlich, Du bist doch schlau genug, das nicht zu glauben, oder?

Sag mir, dass Du Dir diese Theorie nicht ausgedacht hast, bitte!


----------



## Soranu (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Und doch, es ist eine Abschreckung. Man soll halt nicht immer und immer wieder seinen Namen ändern können. So schwer zu verstehen!? Man bleibt ja auch in seiner Gilde, behält seine Freundesliste, seine Items usw.
> Wärend bei anderen Plattformen wie Steam sein Accountname nicht geändert werden kann, wenn man mal irgendwo auf ner Abschussliste steht. Da hilft nur neu anlegen, und somit verliert man auch die ganzen gekauften Spiele usw.
> Während du bei Blizz für 8&#8364; per Knopfdruck nen neuen Namen eingeben kannst und alles behälst.
> Und zum aller letzten mal: Es sind DIENSTLEISTUNGEN! Ihr MÜSST SIE NICHT nutzen!
> ...



Nach Zeile: "Ich hoffe ihr kündigt euren Account, denn so wie ihr euch aufführt habt ihr echt nen Problem und solltet euch mal fragen ob ihr nicht doch süchtig seid".
Musste ich durch die enstanden Ironie die der Satz austrahlt schon kurz schmunzeln aber dann hab ich weiter versucht dich wie jeden hier ernst zu nehmen.

Bei dir habe ich dann aber doch kapituliert.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> 1. ich zum beispiel heule hier nicht rum
> 2. ich spiele kein wow
> 3. ein charaktertransfer kostet 20 euro, weil blizzard ihn geschickt als geldquelle nutzt, blizzard weiß, es nehmen genug in anspruch. scheinbar ist dir die infrastruktur nicht bekannt, und es ist ein knopfdruck den server zu wechseln =)
> 
> ...



Naja, jemand mit nem Murlocbild in nem WoW Thread der sagt er würde kein WoW spielen... klaaaar, wers glaubt wird seelig -.-
Ein Knopfdruck? Sicher, willkommen in der Welt der kunterbunten Milchkühe und lustigen Bonbons -.-
Daten werden heute ja innerhalb von nanosekunden übertragen, stimmts!?
Naja, solange kein Gegenbeweis vorliegt kann mir auch niemand erzählen das so ein Transfer eine sache von Sekunden wäre... vorallem nicht bei 12 Millionen Kunden und einigen tausend Angestellten die noch andere Dinge zu tun haben... z.b. Tickets von Leuten zu beantworten die wegen solcher Abzocken rumheulen.


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Juli 2009)

Anburak-G schrieb:


> Eine Firma will Geld verdienen, nicht mehr nicht weniger^^



Dafür könnte die Firma aber auch was tun, mach mal dein WoW an, log dich ein und schreib mal ein Ticket, und dann stell deinen Wecker auf den 23. Dezember 2009, denn vorher wird dein Ticket nicht bearbeitet. Wie schon jemand sagte macht eine Wurstfabrik wurst um geld zu verdienen, nicht um die Leute satt zu machen. Aber die Wurst sollte wenigstens schmecken, sonst kaufen die Leute sie bald nicht mehr. Wie ich schon in ein paar anderen Threads erwähnt habe ist BLizzard extrem Faul geworden (was vielleicht an Activision liegen könnte?) die tun fast nichts mehr was auch nur etwas extraarbeit erfordern würde. z.B. Was im Thread um das T9set gezeigt wurde an Bildern, die Teile sehen fast vollständig gleich aus, die schöne detaillierte Arbeit die in den Classic Tsets steckte ist nicht in kleinster Weise wiederzufinden. Genauso wie im Housingthread, Blizz erzählt Housing sei zu zeitaufwendig und so, aber interessanter weise haben HdRO und RoM das super hingekriegt, und das sogar ohne extra addon. Bliizard ist einfach stinkend faul geworden, da kann man nicht dran rütteln. Die nächsten Raidinstanzen im nächsten Addon die wir vorgesetzt bekommen werden sehen vermutlich folgender Maßen aus: Onyxia hatte eine Tochter die die Höhle ihrer Mutter übernommen hat und Önyxia heißt, Ragnaros wurde von irgendeinem bösen Typen wiederbelebt und heißt nun Ragnaros 2.0 und Naxx wird wieder woanders geparkt, die Bosse haben nun ein bissel mehr leben und haben hinter ihrem Namen nun ein "Reloaded". T10 wird sich zusammen setzen aus einem Paar grauen handschuhen, einer grauen brustrüstung, einer grauen Hose, grauen Schultern und einem Grauen Helm, alles ganz schlicht und einfach gehalten (gilt alles für alle Klassen, es wird keine unterschiede in Form und Farbe geben). So sieht die Zukunft von WoW aus wenn Blizz nicht mal langsam den Hintern wieder außem Geldhaufen bekommt.


----------



## nostal (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Naja, jemand mit nem Murlocbild in nem WoW Thread der sagt er würde kein WoW spielen... klaaaar, wers glaubt wird seelig -.-
> Ein Knopfdruck? Sicher, willkommen in der Welt der kunterbunten Milchkühe und lustigen Bonbons -.-
> Daten werden heute ja innerhalb von nanosekunden übertragen, stimmts!?
> Naja, solange kein Gegenbeweis vorliegt kann mir auch niemand erzählen das so ein Transfer eine sache von Sekunden wäre... vorallem nicht bei 12 Millionen Kunden und einigen tausend Angestellten die noch andere Dinge zu tun haben... z.b. Tickets von Leuten zu beantworten die wegen solcher Abzocken rumheulen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 omg

Genau. Ticketbearbeiter sind für Charaktertransfere zuständig. 

In welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topfkopf... seh ich auch so.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Nach Zeile: "Ich hoffe ihr kündigt euren Account, denn so wie ihr euch aufführt habt ihr echt nen Problem und solltet euch mal fragen ob ihr nicht doch süchtig seid".
> Musste ich durch die enstanden Ironie die der Satz austrahlt schon kurz schmunzeln aber dann hab ich weiter versucht dich wie jeden hier ernst zu nehmen.
> 
> Bei dir habe ich dann aber doch kapituliert.



Warum, hast du dich selber in dem Satz erkannt? Wo ist das Problem Kinder? Ihr meckert hier dermaßen über ein Spiel was ihr noch spielt... wieso sich soviel Stress bereiten!? Aufhören! So einfach.
Und die Leute die es nicht spielen: Es ist immer lustig auf Themen zu antworten die einen nicht betreffen hm!? Sicherlich kauft ihr euer Brot umsonst und die neue Lackierung eures Autos ist auch kostenlos, hm!?
Wir leben in einer Welt wo uns alles geschenkt wird... so jedenfalls wollen es hier irgendwie viele haben. Wie kindisch!
Ihr zahlt sogar für euren verdammten Internetanschluss.... oder sogar nicht. Hier zahlen sicher viele Eltern für das WoW und dann regen sich die Kids auf es wäre zu teuer.


----------



## Soranu (5. Juli 2009)

Ein Ticket wird sicherlich von einem anderen Mittarbeiter bearbeitet als von einem Mittarbeiter welcher sich um das transferirerne von Characteren zwischen Realms kümmert.


PS: Petitionen, Fackeln, Mönchkutten , und Soranu-Aufkleber sind bestellt.


----------



## Imperator22 (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Naja, jemand mit nem Murlocbild in nem WoW Thread der sagt er würde kein WoW spielen... klaaaar, wers glaubt wird seelig -.-
> Ein Knopfdruck? Sicher, willkommen in der Welt der kunterbunten Milchkühe und lustigen Bonbons -.-
> Daten werden heute ja innerhalb von nanosekunden übertragen, stimmts!?
> Naja, solange kein Gegenbeweis vorliegt kann mir auch niemand erzählen das so ein Transfer eine sache von Sekunden wäre... vorallem nicht bei 12 Millionen Kunden und einigen tausend Angestellten die noch andere Dinge zu tun haben... z.b. Tickets von Leuten zu beantworten die wegen solcher Abzocken rumheulen.



wenn du von meinem anzeigebild, auf mein spielverhalten schließen kannst, kann ich ja wohl auch von deiner ausdrucksweise auf deine geistige reife schließen? ... danke


mfg


----------



## Thrungal (5. Juli 2009)

Blackdevil:

Argumente musst Du bringen, und nicht die Leute beschimpfen!

Das wird schon noch!

Bist ja noch jung!


----------



## Grushdak (5. Juli 2009)

Ich werde mich mit diesem Post wieder aus buffed  zurückziehen.

Denn so manch einer (wie hier) merkt nicht mal, daß es nicht direkt Blizzard ist,
der das Spiel hat so verändern lassen.
Nein vielmehr sind es die Spieler selber, die inzwischen den größten Einfluss auf das Spiel und seine Entwicklung haben.

Da wird gemeckert, da wird gefordert, da wird beleidigt usw. und so fort ...
Blizzard passt das Spiel nur dem Niveau seiner Spieler an - ohne dabei Verluste einfahren zu müssen - und das anscheinend erfolgreich.
Und wenn ich mir hier die ganze Heultopics, Beleidigungen, Ingame-Progamer-Getue mit hirnrissigen DPS-Anforderungen etc. ansehe - 
passt doch alles wunderbar.

Und Schuldige sind für die Meckerer sowieso sehr schnell gefunden, sei es bei WoW - Blizzard (nun auch Activison) -
oder in der Politik bestimmte Politiker.

Ich selber steige bei dem nicht mehr so ganz durch - na wenigstens aber Ihr -
jedenfalls lasst Ihr es immer so raushängen - sind ja viele solche "Pros".

Es war mal ne nette Zeit hier - aber diese unzähligen Topics mit immer und immer wieder denselben Themen -
es macht hier keinen Spaß mehr.
Selbst das Team hier scheint dem nicht mehr Herr zu sein - wie auch, bei so vielen Leuten hier -
die nur noch eines im Kopf haben ... und alles und jeden missachten  ...

Darum macht's gut und bessert Euch - werdet mal erwachsen und konstruktiv (an die unzähligen Nörgler gerichtet).
Denn was hier in letzter Zeit abgeht - ist meistens nur noch destruktiv und zerstört nur noch ...

baba


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

nostal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> omg
> ...





Gegenfrage: In welcher Welt lebst du zu glauben, es gäbe Mitarbeiter für die Transfers, Mitarbeiter für die Tickets, Mitarbeiter für die Itemwiederherstellung, Mitarbeiter für die Namensändern usw.
Sorry, aber alle Mitarbeiter die für spieleinterne Dinge zuständig sind können das tun, dennoch sitzen nich tausende von GMs da und warten auf deinen Charaktertransfer!
Echt lächerlich was hier einige glauben.


----------



## Imperator22 (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Warum, hast du dich selber in dem Satz erkannt? Wo ist das Problem Kinder? Ihr meckert hier dermaßen über ein Spiel was ihr noch spielt... wieso sich soviel Stress bereiten!? Aufhören! So einfach.
> Und die Leute die es nicht spielen: Es ist immer lustig auf Themen zu antworten die einen nicht betreffen hm!? Sicherlich kauft ihr euer Brot umsonst und die neue Lackierung eures Autos ist auch kostenlos, hm!?
> Wir leben in einer Welt wo uns alles geschenkt wird... so jedenfalls wollen es hier irgendwie viele haben. Wie kindisch!
> Ihr zahlt sogar für euren verdammten Internetanschluss.... oder sogar nicht. Hier zahlen sicher viele Eltern für das WoW und dann regen sich die Kids auf es wäre zu teuer.



Ein Glück dass du noch nicht realisiert hast, dass du mit jedem Post unbeliebter, gleichsam unerwünschter hier wirst. Gleichzeitig es aber schaffst die Leute zu unterhalten.


mfg


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

Thrungal schrieb:


> Blackdevil:
> 
> Argumente musst Du bringen, und nicht die Leute beschimpfen!
> 
> ...



Schau auf die vorherigen Seiten, habe ich schon zu genüge. (z.B. das es einige Dienste schon vor der Fusion gab, obwohl der TE ja meint es wäre erst durch Activision so).


----------



## Soranu (5. Juli 2009)

_Mögliche_ Situationen aus Sicht von Black Devil.

Du spielst WoW bist unzufrieden: Hör auf oder halt den Mund und spiel weiter.

Du spielst kein WoW und willst etwas beitragen: Du giebts deine Meinung zu etwas was dich garnicht betrifft!

Wer den Fehler findet bekommt die ersten 10 *Aukleber*...

Ps: Hab ihn mal gemeldet, der wird langsam recht frech und verletzend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sheed (5. Juli 2009)

nostal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ich packs nichtmehr. zum 3ten Mal. Ich spiele KEIN WoW ;-)



Ich Frage mich zwar, warum Leute hier im Forum rumhängen obwohl sie mit dem Spiel nicht die Bohne zu tun haben. 
Geht doch ins SNES-, HdrO-, Westwood, etc., etc., -Forum und flamed dort die Entwickler, weil sie dies, dies und dies nicht richtig, falsch oder gar nicht gemacht haben.


An die anderen, die hier das Spiel ins schlechte Licht stellen und kein Bock mehr aufs nichts haben, aber trotzdem weiterspielen:

Ihr habt ein echtes Problem, denn ihr seid ganz offentsichtlich zu süchtig um einfach mal Schluss zu machen. Es gibt keine Alternativen? Ähm... ja, natürlich nicht. Es gibt auch andere Genres auf anderen Spieleplattformen die Spaß machen können, man auch mal das echte Leben kennen lernen, aber das wäre ja zu anstrengend. /ironie off


----------



## Imperator22 (5. Juli 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> _Mögliche_ Situationen aus Sicht von Black Devil.
> 
> Du spielst WoW bist unzufrieden: Hör auf oder halt den Mund und spiel weiter.
> 
> ...



ich will auch so einen aufkleber, bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

xDxD


MfG


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (5. Juli 2009)

Nashan schrieb:


> Oh doch!
> 
> ... am 3 Juni 05 12:11 CEST habe ich meinen Account erstellt und da war die WoW noch in Ordnung.
> 
> ...



Bessster Post in diesem ganzen Thread! 
Da kann man nicht mehr viel hinzufügen.


----------



## Sheed (5. Juli 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> Ein Glück dass du noch nicht realisiert hast, dass du mit jedem Post unbeliebter, gleichsam unerwünschter hier wirst. Gleichzeitig es aber schaffst die Leute zu unterhalten.
> 
> 
> mfg



Ich denke eher, du bist es, welcher sich hier so ziemlich zum Affen macht.


----------



## Soranu (5. Juli 2009)

Sheedkiller schrieb:


> Ich Frage mich zwar, warum Leute hier im Forum rumhängen obwohl sie mit dem Spiel nicht die Bohne zu tun haben.
> Geht doch ins SNES-, HdrO-, Westwood, etc., etc., -Forum und flamed dort die Entwickler, weil sie dies, dies und dies nicht richtig, falsch oder gar nicht gemacht haben.
> 
> 
> ...



Nehm folgende Situation an:

_"Du sitzt gemütlich an deinem Personal Computer zuhause und gehst deinem Hobby nach, dem Spielen.
Du fährst ausversehen mit deinem Drehstuhl über dein Niegelnagelneues Headset.
*achselzucken* Wieso reparieren, dass machen nur Süchtige. 
_
Nur wenn man den Mund aufmacht und sich gegen Leute stellt kann man etwas erreichen, richtig.
Mach den Mund erst dann auf wenn du in einem angemesssenen Tonfall mit uns reden kannst.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

Sheedkiller schrieb:


> Ich Frage mich zwar, warum Leute hier im Forum rumhängen obwohl sie mit dem Spiel nicht die Bohne zu tun haben.
> Geht doch ins SNES-, HdrO-, Westwood, etc., etc., -Forum und flamed dort die Entwickler, weil sie dies, dies und dies nicht richtig, falsch oder gar nicht gemacht haben.
> 
> 
> ...


, 
Gibs auf, die kapieren es nicht. Sie wollen einfach WoW spielen und meckern. Scheinen viele Choleriker zu sein, denn langsam sieht es nach nem Zwang für mich aus, das man über etwas meckern muss, das auf freiwilliger basis geschieht.





> Du spielst WoW bist unzufrieden: Hör auf oder halt den Mund und spiel weiter.
> 
> Du spielst kein WoW und willst etwas beitragen: Du giebts deine Meinung zu etwas was dich garnicht betrifft!
> 
> Wer den Fehler findet bekommt die ersten 10 Aukleber...



Warum denn Fehler? Es ist doch nur die reine Wahrheit. Verabschieden wir uns mal von WoW und verallgemeinern das ganze ein wenig:

*Man tut etwas und ist unzufrieden damit: Es nichtmehr tun oder es weiterhin betreiben, aber sich nicht drüber beschweren (wär ja auch lächerlich, wenn man etwas gegen seinen Willen macht, und sich dann beschwert... bestes Beispiel: Haustür auflassen und dann beschweren, das man beraubt wurde.)

Man tut etwas nicht und trägt seine Meinung dazu bei: Wie kann man über etwas eine Meinung haben, wenn man sich keine drüber bilden konnte? (Beispiel: Man hat noch nie in seinem Leben Sex gehabt, will aber mitreden und meinen wie toll oder schlecht es doch ist... sowas nennt sich auch "Wichtigtuerrei")
*


----------



## Imperator22 (5. Juli 2009)

Sheedkiller schrieb:


> Ich denke eher, du bist es, welcher sich hier so ziemlich zum Affen macht.



behauptet jener, der einerseits meint jeder der das spiel spielt in das zugehörige forum, aber gleichzeitig bekennender RoM spieler ist ... aha

und nebenbei die posts nicht (genau) lesen und vor allem die zusammenhänge, aber trotzdem seinen senf dazugeben wollen


mfg


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Nehm folgende Situation an:
> 
> _"Du sitzt gemütlich an deinem Personal Computer zuhause und gehst deinem Hobby nach, dem Spielen.
> Du fährst ausversehen mit deinem Drehstuhl über dein Niegelnagelneues Headset.
> ...



Was hat das mit Dienstleistungen zu tun?
Dazu gibts ne Garantie, und wenn man keine hat, muss man dennoch Geld für die Reparatur zahlen, ist ja schließlich eine Dienstleistung, und!?
Du lässt dir was zu schulden kommen (Headset kaputt gemacht) und willst dann nicht für zahlen oder wie?


----------



## Sheed (5. Juli 2009)

nostal schrieb:


> Les bitte meine Beiträge bevor du mich dumm anmachst. Danke.



Es war nicht nur an dich gerichtet. Danke. Es nenne Kritik, du nennst es dumm.


----------



## Imperator22 (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> ,
> Gibs auf, die kapieren es nicht. Sie wollen einfach WoW spielen und meckern. Scheinen viele Choleriker zu sein, denn langsam sieht es nach nem Zwang für mich aus, das man über etwas meckern muss, das auf freiwilliger basis geschieht.



bevor du mit fremdwörtern um dich wirfst, lies dir doch bitte die genaue definition jener durch, denn choleriker sind nicht dem zwang ausgesetzt zu meckern.


mfg


----------



## Soranu (5. Juli 2009)

@Black Devil

Ich betreibe keinen aktiven Handball, dennoch bin ich sehr großer Fan.
Ich habe mir also keine Meinung zu bilden?

Und wenn von heute auf morgen die Ansage lautet:

[sup]*"Hey Leute lasst uns Sonntag doch auch arbeitet so kommen wir sicher schneller voran"*[/sup]

Meinst du dann würden die Leute einfach so den Mund halten, mitziehen und die die keine Lust haben auswandern?
....
Allgemein gesehen.

_*schmunzel*_


----------



## nostal (5. Juli 2009)

Sheedkiller schrieb:


> Es war nicht nur an dich gerichtet. Danke. Es nenne Kritik, du nennst es dumm.



Du liest meine Beiträge nicht. Ich habe bis vor kurzem WoW gespielt. Also geh mir nicht aufn Zeiger kleiner Mann. Kannst mit deinem Geschwafel andere nerven aber bitte nicht mich nur weil du zu faul zu lesen bist. Danke. Igno.

&#8364;: Musste grad lesen du spielst RoM. Was machst du dann hier? *augenroll*


----------



## Fraktion II Bank (5. Juli 2009)

stimmt zwar was zu beginn gesagt wurde, allerdings gibt es vileicht wirklich ein paar spieler die zb zu beginn irgendeine rasse genommen haben da sie keine ahnung haben und sich einen fun namen gegeben haben. weil ich glaub nicht das sich jemand einen namen mit seinem 1 char ausdenkt den 4 jahre haben kann, und wenn der char dann irgendwann mainchar ist, gibts nur die möglichkeit ( nie mehr spielen / löschen) oder halt dank blizz umbennen. Klar will blizz damit geld machen, aber sie müssen es kostenpflichtig machen, den sie wollen den service für die anbieten die obiges beschriebenes betrifft, aber wenns nix kostet würde sich jeder jeden tag umbennen und könnte so leute abziehen und die würden ihn nichtmehr wiedererkennen etc...man soll es halt nur dann machen wenn es einem das wirklich wert ist. und wenn du nix ausgeben willst, dann nimmste den dienst halt nicht in anspruch. Wenn du bei deinem Auto ein neues Radio willst ( welches von ner Firma neu angeboten wird ) dann musste auch blechen oder dein altes behalten. Umsont gibts nix aber son neues teil wär schon was feines nach 4 jahren dem selben^^

Aber auf jedenfall viel blizz geld damit machen...was sonst^^ ist halt  ne firma die geld erwirtschaften will..die arbeiten ja nicht zum spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nostal (5. Juli 2009)

Fraktion schrieb:


> Aber auf jedenfall viel blizz geld damit machen...was sonst^^ ist halt  ne firma die geld erwirtschaften will..die arbeiten ja nicht zum spass
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau. Stimm ich auch voll zu. Nur sollte man es nicht übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man könnte zB Namensänderungen nur 1mal pro Char gestatten. Falls man sich als Newbee falsch genannt hat. Genauso jegliche Umsgestaltungen. Die Preise von Charaktertransferen anpassen etc.


Es gibt dutzende Möglichkeiten diese Dienstleistungen Benutzerfreundlicher zu gestalten und trotzdem noch kontrollierbar zu halten. Dass das nicht gemacht wird wird hier angeprangert von mir, nichts anderes.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

Fraktion schrieb:


> stimmt zwar was zu beginn gesagt wurde, allerdings gibt es vileicht wirklich ein paar spieler die zb zu beginn irgendeine rasse genommen haben da sie keine ahnung haben und sich einen fun namen gegeben haben. weil ich glaub nicht das sich jemand einen namen mit seinem 1 char ausdenkt den 4 jahre haben kann, und wenn der char dann irgendwann mainchar ist, gibts nur die möglichkeit ( nie mehr spielen / löschen) oder halt dank blizz umbennen. Klar will blizz damit geld machen, aber sie müssen es kostenpflichtig machen, den sie wollen den service für die anbieten die obiges beschriebenes betrifft, aber wenns nix kostet würde sich jeder jeden tag umbennen und könnte so leute abziehen und die würden ihn nichtmehr wiedererkennen etc...man soll es halt nur dann machen wenn es einem das wirklich wert ist. und wenn du nix ausgeben willst, dann nimmste den dienst halt nicht in anspruch. Wenn du bei deinem Auto ein neues Radio willst ( welches von ner Firma neu angeboten wird ) dann musste auch blechen oder dein altes behalten. Umsont gibts nix aber son neues teil wär schon was feines nach 4 jahren dem selben^^
> 
> Aber auf jedenfall viel blizz geld damit machen...was sonst^^ ist halt  ne firma die geld erwirtschaften will..die arbeiten ja nicht zum spass
> 
> ...



Das kapiert hier keiner... die halten Blizz alle für nen karitativen Verein und wollen diese Dienstleistungen für umsonst.

Zum Thema Choleriker:

Als Choleriker (von altgriechisch: &#967;&#959;&#955;&#942;, gesprochen: [&#967;olæ], deutsch: Galle) wird in der heutigen Umgangssprache, ausgehend von der Temperamentenlehre der Hippokratiker, ein leicht erregbarer, unausgeglichener und jähzorniger Mensch bezeichnet.

Und das sind hier viele. Viele sind hier ziemlich unausgeglichen und jähzornig... sprich aggressiv gegenüber WoW und Blizz, weil sie ja abgezockt werden... dann spielt halt nicht mehr wow und sucht euch ne karitative Firma *lach* wenns die gibt. Und wer kein WoW zockt... haltet euch doch bitte endlich da raus, euch betrifft das ja nicht einmal, ihr zahlt keine 13€, keine 20€ und auch keine 8 oder 70€... also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Sheed (5. Juli 2009)

Imperator22 schrieb:


> behauptet jener, der einerseits meint jeder der das spiel spielt in das zugehörige forum, aber gleichzeitig bekennender RoM spieler ist ... aha





nostal schrieb:


> &#8364;: Musste grad lesen du spielst RoM. Was machst du dann hier? *augenroll*




So, ich als RoM Spieler also kein WoW spielen? Oder als WoW Spieler kein RoM spielen. Ich bitte euch, das ist lächerlich.
Ich spiele beides mehr oder weniger aktiv und bin recht zufrieden damit.


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

Apropo RoM: Ich habe RoM noch nie gespielt und auch sonst nicht drüber informiert... wie wärs wenn ich nun ins RoM Forum gehe und dort sage das ich RoM blöd finde, weil es dies und das hat.... oder der Entwickler sogar abzockt, wegen den Itemshop... falls das spiel einen hat. Das wäre zumindest das selbe was hier einige andere abziehen.


----------



## nostal (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Das kapiert hier keiner... die halten Blizz alle für nen karitativen Verein und wollen diese Dienstleistungen für umsonst.
> 
> Zum Thema Choleriker:
> 
> ...



1) du wiederholst dich
2) siehe ein Post über dir, danke.
3) warum sollte ich mich raushalten wenn ich genau aus diesen Gründen die hier im Topic angesprochen werden mit WoW aufgehört habe?
4) ich denke jeder hat ein Recht seine Meinung kund zu tun
5) geh bitte schlafen du hast es nötig.
6) Deine beschreibung auf Choleriker passt, sehe ich gerade, sehr gut auf dich ;-)

&#8364;: Was ich gerade seh. Ich hab so ziemlich das Gegenteil von dem behauptet was du anprangerst:


> und wollen diese Dienstleistungen für umsonst.


----------



## Sheed (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Apropo RoM: Ich habe RoM noch nie gespielt und auch sonst nicht drüber informiert... wie wärs wenn ich nun ins RoM Forum gehe und dort sage das ich RoM blöd finde, weil es dies und das hat.... oder der Entwickler sogar abzockt, wegen den Itemshop... falls das spiel einen hat. Das wäre zumindest das selbe was hier einige andere abziehen.



Richtig.

Aber Diskutieren lohnt sich hier eh nicht, weil sich hier zwei, auf ihrer Meinung, verhärtete Fronten gebildet haben.

-Nicht-, oder Ex-WoW Spieler
-WoW Spieler


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (5. Juli 2009)

nostal schrieb:


> 1) du wiederholst dich
> 2) siehe ein Post über dir, danke.
> 3) warum sollte ich mich raushalten wenn ich genau aus diesen Gründen die hier im Topic angesprochen werden mit WoW aufgehört habe?
> 4) ich denke jeder hat ein Recht seine Meinung kund zu tun
> ...



1. dito
2. dito
3. weil du mit WoW aufgehört hast... nun wissen wir es, danke, tschüss, viel Spaß!
4. eine Meinung zu haben ist das eine, aber hier Märchen zu erzählen etwas anderes... vorallem wenn man davon nichtmal betroffen ist
5. dito... frag mich woher du wissen willst das ich Müde wäre... gibt auch Menschen die Tagsüber arbeiten und nachts wach sind!?
6. Ich rege mich nicht über jede Kleinigkeit auf, sondern nur (und das zurecht, bin da auch nicht der einzige) über die Ignoranz vieler Leute hier, die einfach nicht raffen das Dienstleitungen freiwillig sind und niemand gezwungen wird diese in anspruch zu nehmen. Aber dafür regen sich hier viele über eben diese Dienstleistungen auf, und sie tun auch noch so, als müssten sie diese in anspruch nehmen. Sorry, das ist einfach nur lächerlich!
Achja, nicht zu vergessen die falschen Preise die der TE genannt hat... man sollte schon korrekte angaben machen wenn man unbedingt rumkacken will.


----------



## nostal (5. Juli 2009)

Black schrieb:


> 6. Ich rege mich nicht über jede Kleinigkeit auf, sondern nur (und das zurecht, bin da auch nicht der einzige) über die Ignoranz vieler Leute hier, die einfach nicht raffen das Dienstleitungen freiwillig sind und niemand gezwungen wird diese in anspruch zu nehmen. Aber dafür regen sich hier viele über eben diese Dienstleistungen auf, und sie tun auch noch so, als müssten sie diese in anspruch nehmen. Sorry, das ist einfach nur lächerlich!



Hier hat niemand, und schon drei Mal nicht ich, gesagt er wolle sämtliche Dienstleistungen umsonst. Du liest nur das was du lesen willst. Sry deine Fähigkeit auf andere einzugehen lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Immondys (5. Juli 2009)

Naja, wieder mal typisch deutsch. Wer auf anständige Weise sein Geld verdient wird verteufelt, aber das unsere Regierung den Banken und der Industrie Milliarden schenkt wird ignoriert. Firmen wie Activision und EA liefern meines Wissens auch keine Kriegsgüter ins Ausland, aber für Viele; sry das liegt mir jetzt einfach mal so auf der Zunge denn ich Spiele zwar MMO´s und verliere dabei aber nicht die Prioritäten aus den Augen; MMO Spatzenhirne, die wegen Nichtigkeiten in Foren herumweinen müssen und über die "böse Unterhaltungsindustrie schimpfen", sind diese Fakten bedeutungslos. Ich glaub ich kotz nochmal und geh zu Bette.


----------



## Sheed (5. Juli 2009)

Da hier eh keiner auf keinen zukommt, werde ich diese Internetseite nun einfach schließen.

Danke, und gute Nacht euch allen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nostal (5. Juli 2009)

Immondys schrieb:


> Naja, wieder mal typisch deutsch. Wer auf anständige Weise sein Geld verdient wird verteufelt, aber das unsere Regierung den Banken und der Industrie Milliarden schenkt wird ignoriert. Firmen wie Activision und EA liefern meines Wissens auch keine Kriegsgüter ins Ausland, aber für Viele; sry das liegt mir jetzt einfach mal so auf der Zunge denn ich Spiele zwar MMO´s und verliere dabei aber nicht die Prioritäten aus den Augen; MMO Spatzenhirne, die wegen Nichtigkeiten in Foren herumweinen müssen und über die "böse Unterhaltungsindustrie schimpfen", sind diese Fakten bedeutungslos. Ich glaub ich kotz nochmal und geh zu Bette.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 manche sehen es halt nicht als anständig an für jeden Mückenfurz Geld zu verlangen. Ich würde dich gern mal sehen wenn du in nem Game Forum anfängst dich über die Politik zu beschweren. Es hat einfach nichts damit zu tun, schonmal daran gedacht dass es deswegen nicht zur sprache kommt?

Leicht unpassender Beitrag, gude nacht, kotz nicht zu viel.


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Juli 2009)

Ich les hier andauernd so dinge wie "Wenns dir nicht passt spiels nich" und "Wenn du nich spielst halt dich raus". Ich persönlich vertrete auch die Meinung "wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten" aber wenn ein exwowler hier was schreiben will hat er auch das recht dazu seine Meinung zu äußern. Und zum Thema "Wenns dir nich passt spiels nich", Kritik ist was verdammt wichtiges für entwickler (war auf jedenfall mal so), da sie so sehen konnten wo sie mist gebaut hatten (aus sicht der Spieler) und konnten das dann halt ändern/anpassen (sofern es sie interessierte). Wenn ihr nix besseres zu tun habt als in Mimimithreads zu kommen und eure beknackten uralten "hört auf zu spielen" Sprüche zu bringen muss in eurem Leben echt was kaputt sein. Jeder hat das Recht seine Meinung zu äußern, und wenn jemand findet das WoW scheiße ist darf er das sagen und muss nicht sofort aufhören.


----------



## Maladin (5. Juli 2009)

Bleibt bitte sachlich und am Thema.

/wink maladin


----------



## seeker75 (5. Juli 2009)

Absolutes /sign

Activision zerstört ein großartiges Spiel immer mehr,nur um Profit herauszuholen.


----------



## Pericolus (5. Juli 2009)

WOW ./signed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lifestealer (5. Juli 2009)

Leute ihr macht euch alle lächerlich.

An den Murloctypen:

Wenn du ROM oder was auch immer spielst was suchst du dann noch hier? Warum führst du kritik über ein Spiel aus welches du nicht kennst und dich nicht ineressieren sollte,"weil du ja ROM spielst"? Und das auch noch in einem WoW Forum. Dir wurde anscheinend nie wirklich genügend Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt. (www.dontfeedthetroll.de) Warum schreibst du "mfg" wenn du es sowieso nicht so meinst?

Und nur um den RoMtroll zu füttern (damit er wieder was zum flamen hat) schreibe ich hier das ROM eine miesere Abzocke als WoW ist. Hier werden Vorteile durch einen Itemshop erkauft wodurch ein ehrgeiziger Mensch (manche nennen das auch Süchtling wie auch immer) zum Kauf von solchen "Features" gezwungen wird wenn er dieses Spiel spielen möchte. (Ähnlich wie bei Shakes & Fidget was einfach nicht okay ist) 

Sign-Schreiber:

Ich wette 60% der /sign Schreiber (welche wahrscheinlich nicht einmal wissen was dieses englische Wort bedeutet -.-) haben nicht den ganzen Post des TE's durchgelesen.
Das sind die Leute die hinterher springen wenn jemand aus dem Fenster springt. Oder sie haben einfach nur keine Ahnung von WoW (was sich bestätigt wenn manche schreiben: "Activision macht WoW kaputt" Activision hat nichts mit WoW zu tun wie Blizzard bestätigte und kostenpflichtige Features gab es vor der Fusion auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der arme Schwarze Teufel 2007:

BlackDevil 2007 hat versucht Trolle zu bekämpfen aber nicht gemerkt dass er sie dabei füttert und ist daran gestorben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Diese Trolle kann man als WoWler auch DKs nennen die Blutstoß spammen und cholerische Faceroller sind).

Ich bin raus, kann hier leider nur dennen Zustimmen die sagen das WoW wegen der Community den Bach runter geht (fals Blizzard die WoW-Server irgentwann abschaltet, was niemals passieren wird solange ES Gewinn macht, werden die anderen MMO's von ihnen verseucht gz)

Was ist ein Bosskill ohne die Leute die dabei waren und mit denen man sich gut versteht? Ein Pixelberg? Na suppi!
Gear? Ha! Super jetzt kann ich den anderen zeigen was ich doch für ein obergeek bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich wird das gute Gefühl noch verstärkt wenn man sich an dem Boss langsam hochgekämpft hat wie manche schrieben, aber das macht einen nur kleinen Teil aus.

Mit freundlichen (und hoffentlich für manche lustige) flames

Der 141f573410r


----------



## Nexus.X (5. Juli 2009)

Zum Thema (kurz und knapp): Die Veränderung des Spieles liegt wohl nicht an Activision, sondern einfach an der Tatsache, dass dem ganzen Unternehmen Blizzard das Einkommen zu Kopf gewachsen ist.

Mal ein paar Kommentare zu den Posts: 

@Black Devil: Vorne Weg hast du seit dem ersten Post den Threadersteller und nachher auch viele andere als Kleinkinder, Säue und verallgemeinert auch Saufhaufen beschimpft, wofür du keinerlei Recht hast. 
----------------------
Desweiteren ist die Theorie mit den kostenpflichtigen Dienstleistung als Abschreckung schlicht und einfach ein Witz. Du fragst andere Menschen in welcher Welt sie leben und bist selbst so gutgläubig zu denken das ein Millionenunternehmen wie Blizzard so etwas zum Wohl der Community macht, never! (Was man ihnen heutzutage nicht verübeln kann, aber falsches Thema) Es geht wie jedem anderen Spieleentwickler schlicht und einfach um die Möglichkeit Geld zu verdienen mit möglichst wenig Aufwand.

Argumentation war zum Beispiel das man sich unbennt wenn man die Leute beleidigt hat. Ich weiß nich ob ich da ein besonderer Mensch bin, was ich bezweifle, aber bei so Aktionen landen die Leute auf der Ignorliste und daran ändern auch Namensänderungen nichts. Falls der "Angreifer" sich dann extra Charaktere zum Beleidigen erstellt wird ein Ticket geschrieben und dann kümmern sich die Gamemaster (früher oder auch später  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) darum.

Zweites Beispiel ... Charaktertransfer: Es gibt keinen, aber auch garkeinen Grund, wieso Blizzard (wie schon von jemand gesagt wurde) die Charaktertransferierung nicht auf mehrere Charaktere gleichzeitig beziehen könnte, ausser das es Verlust im Geldbeutel bringt. (Abschreckung, mit Nichten!)
----------------------
"Hab ich gesagt ihr sollt Euch verpissen?" ... (4-5 Posts deinerseits später) ... "Ich hoffe ihr haut endlich ab" 
(Indirekte Aufforderung das man sich "verpissen" soll!) Bedarf keiner Erklärung.


Ich gebe Topfkopf recht, die Qualität des Spiels, des Unternehmens ... aber(!!) auch der Spieler hat sehr sehr nachgelassen in den letzten Jahren, eben so die Anforderung.
Alle diese Faktoren hab das Spiel zu dem gemacht was es heute ist. Meiner Ansicht nach ein schlechter Nachfolger von dem Alten-Ich was es mal war. (Aber das ist ja Ansichtssache)

Genug geflamt, dürft es jetzt gerne Kontern oder lassen.

Time to say Good Bye ... MfG Nex  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Nacht zusammen.


----------



## wonder123 (5. Juli 2009)

/sign


P.S: habe heute wieder mit wow aufgehört nachdem cih vor einer woche erst wieder angefangen hab und denke dass ich es dieses Mal(das ca 8 mal) auch komplett sein lassen werde...#













mfg...


----------



## Mixaria (5. Juli 2009)

naja im großen und ganzen geb ich dir schon recht, nur mir persönlich stößt der reiche sohn des mathematikers auf der mitm spektraltiger den raid betreten darf blabla... ich weiss det is nich bös gemeint un so aber ich hab auch einen und den durch luck bekommen in dem ersten und einzigen booster was ich mir je gekauft habe (in meiner ausbildung, mein daddy is kein akademiker und ich kein sohn, also ma die vorurteile gegenüber anderen bissl zurückschrauben ^^)

ansonsten:
ja wow ist verkommerzialisiert ohne ende, auch hier hat der kapitalismus zugeschlagen.
ja, wow wird immer fantasieloser wenn man sich die neuen tsets ansieht
ja, wow wird immer mehr casual, keine vorquests mehr und jeder kann alles haben solange er nur genug marken farmt oder droppluck in archavons kammer hat. 
ja, kotzt mich auch an.

was bleiben für alternativen?
unserem allseits beliebten wow den rücken kehren und aion spielen
ganz aufhören zu zocken und sich wieder ums rl kümmern
weiter wow zocken und den ganzen mist der auf uns zu kommt ignorieren, um dem überkonzern noch mehr geld in den rachen zu stopfen.

ich persönlich werde eine gesunde mischung von 2 und 3 beiehalten und weiterhin solange zocken bis ich keine lust mehr habe und dann einfach ausschalten die flimmerkiste.selber casual werden und das hardcoreraiden hab ich eh eingestellt, weil man sich trotz hardmodes und bemühungen eh kaum von den anderen unterscheidet. von daher is das auch wayne.
solange ich hin und wieder meine gildenmembers zum labern seh und mir bei denen und yogg die haare raufen kann is alles ok. solln die doch machen was se wollen.

so long


----------



## Neitmaer (5. Juli 2009)

Im Grunde wurde das was ich zu diesem Thema sagen würde in zahlreichen Posts zuvor schon geschriebn

Dennoch möchte ich es noch einmal zusammenfassen

Beide genannten Firmen wollen Geld verdienen... eine Firma deswegn zu verteufeln ist schlicht schizophren.

Die Haupteinnahmequelle der Firma Blizzard ist der Verkauf von Abos, gefolgt vom Verkauf des Spieles selber und dann kommen wohl
erst die zusätzlichen Services.
Wäre Blizzard tatsächlich nur hinter dem Geld her gäbe es sicher keine Einschränkungen (zeitlich) beim Chartransfer.
(Zusätzlich sei erwähnt dass der Chartransfer ein automatisiertes System ist und da nicht ein Mitarbeiter tagtäglich per Hand die Chars transferiert)
Während meiner gesamten Spielzeit hab ich noch nie einen Charakter umbenannt, trasferiert oder angepasst (nur so nebenbei)

Seit nunmehr fast schon 4 Jahren spiele ich WoW, und so Leid es mir tut muss ich euch mitteilen: 

Meiner Ansicht nach hat sich das Spiel im Gesamten deutlich verbessert. 

Viel deutlicher als das Spiel hat sich aber die Community entwickelt (verursacht durch das zugänglich machen des Spiels für die breite Masse)
WoW wird nicht nur mehr vom Spielefreak und Dauerzocker gespielt sondern, wie schon erwähnt, von der breiten Masse als Unterhaltungsmedium genutzt.
Viele Menschen sind nun mal unterschiedlicher (soziale Herkunft, Weltanschauung, Lebensstil usw.)  als wenige Menschen unterschiedlicher sind, die Chance jemanden zu treffen mit dem man sich nicht versteht steigt.

Der Content wurde von Blizzard dahingehend angepasst dass auch der "Wenigspieler" es schaffen kann weitesgehend vorne mitzuspielen. Für den ambitionierteren Spieler wurde das Erfolgssystem eingeführt, mit dem ihr euch anfreunden müsst wenn ihr euch als solche seht. 
Umso mehr Spieler, desto unterschiedlicher fällt halt auch die Meinung darüber aus und umso mehr derartige Topics werden darüber auch in Zukunft erstellt werden. Letztlich müsst ihr doch selbst entscheiden was ihr spielen wollt und nicht der Community darlegen warum es euch nicht mehr gefällt.

Das Spiel wird sich auch zukünftig weiter entwickeln und ewig gestrige werden immer mehr den Spaß daran verlieren. Entweder ihr freundet éuch damit an oder WoW hat sich für euch erledigt. 

Fressen oder gefressen werden entweder ihr fresst den Content so wie er ist oder der Content frisst euren Spielspaß..

Ich schließe mit einem Zitat Heraklits

Es ist unmöglich, zweimal in denselben Fluss zu springen. Auch wenn wir in dieselben Flüsse steigen, fließt immer anderes Wasser herbei.

und grüße alle Nachschwärmer

(Mir ist zwar klar dass es in diesem Thread nicht direkt um den Content ging aber diese Diskussion läuft ja am Ende eh immer darauf hinaus deswegn hab ich es in diesen Post gleich mit eingearbeitet) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (5. Juli 2009)

Du kannst nicht rechnen, du hast keine Ahnung und scheinbar auch keine Manieren.
Nix!!! ist perfekt, aber WoW ist mit Abstand das fesselnste Spiel, soll nicht heissen dass es perfekt ist. Ausserdem verdienen die Entwickler 100mal mehr im Monat als du in deinem ganzen Leben.

Wozu also so ein sinnloser Thread? Jeder weiss das WoW nciht perfekt ist.


----------



## CoolhandX (5. Juli 2009)

Sorry wenn es jetz etwas harsch klingt, aber das Posting ist wirklich nur ein Mimimi Thread und totaler Quatsch.

Denn glaubt jemand im Ernst das Activision Blizzard vorschreiben kann welche Bezahldienste angeboten werde oder nicht? Das was man im Moment machen kann sind alles Sachen die von den Spielern gefordert wurden, dass dies natürlich nicht umsonst gehen kann, wie ein Charaktertransfer denke ich sollte klar sein. Ja es gibt automatische und kostenlose Transfers, aber diese sind zur Entlastung gedacht. Wenn die Sachen alle umsonst wären, würden bei der Masse Spieler die Datenbanken irgenwann zusammenbrechen.

Die andere Sache ist, wer es nicht machen will der muss ja nicht. Es wird keiner gezwungen seinen Char zu transferieren oder seinen Namen zu ändern oder sonstige Sachen zu machen. Genau das Gleiche gilt für das kaufen von Gold. Keiner muss sowas machen, dennoch machen es viele und so ist das mit den Bezahlsachen hier auch, nur ist im Sinne von Blizzard das eine legal und das andere nicht. Blizzard würde aber die Dienste nicht anbieten wenn sie nicht genützt werden würden.

Und wo ich auch denke das dies der Fall ist: wie oben schon geschrieben ist dass, was wir heute haben auf Blizzards Mist gewachsen nicht auf Activisions. Blizzard würde sich nie die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen.

Und wer jetzt denkt ich bin ein Fanboy, mitnichten. Ich finde Blizzard hat mit WotLK das Spiel schlechter gemacht, nicht besser. Dennoch macht es mir noch genug Spass. Aber das ist eine ganz andere Sache.

Und zum Schluss noch, Blizz ist ne firma wie jede andere, sie versuchen Geld zu machen, Geld, welches in die Entwicklung von neuen Sachen fließt und die werden nicht billiger sondern teurer.

Gruss


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (5. Juli 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> Ja sehe ich Genau So
> Ich Würde Ja gerne Mit Wow aufhören , habe aber keine Anderen Spiele ( Auf Aion Warten)




 du hast Recht,mit Aion wird alles besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (5. Juli 2009)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Bin ganz deiner Meinung. WoW ist ein sehr schönes Spiel bzw. WAR ein schönes Spiel. Activision als Virus zu bezeichnen ist sogar zutreffend. Doch stellt sich mir die Frage ob Blizz lieber Geld sieht oder viele glückliche Spieler? Wohl eher das Geld sonst würde es sowelche Threads nicht geben.
> Hast ja schon im Punkt 1 gesagt das es ein MiMiMi Thread ist. Aber Blizzlol kann es wohl egal sein solange sie aus 159 Mio. € im Monat mal gut und gerne das doppelte durch ihre spielzerstörende neben "Leistungen" dazu verdienen.
> 
> Wie gesagt du hast 100% recht.
> ...



 von einer hübschen Schüssel wird man nicht satt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 was hat dich bewegt mit WOW aufzuhören?


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (5. Juli 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> >>> AION<<<


 
 jo,wir wechseln alle zu Aion,das Spiel ist besser wird besser und wird das beste bleiben.

 Du glaubst das sich die Macher mit der Monatlichen Gebühr abspeisen lassen?Da wird es auch verbesserungen geben die für $ zu bekommen sind.

 Und wenns soweit ist dann könnt ihr euch hier wieder treffen und ein Mimimi Thread eröffnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (5. Juli 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich geb dir vlkommen r :: echt endlich  ehebt sich einer aus der menge der den mut hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



 .....der den Mut hat was?????????? Ein sinnlosen Thread zu eröffnen! Vieleicht will er ja auch nur seine Wut rauslassen weil jemand anderes ein Item besitzt 

 wofür man $ bezahlen muß und er das $ nicht hat oder will.Ich glaube das ist eine EgoThread.

 Wenn mir ein Spiel nicht gefällt höre ich auf.


----------



## [KoA-Mory] (5. Juli 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht rechnen, du hast keine Ahnung und scheinbar auch keine Manieren.
> Nix!!! ist perfekt, aber WoW ist mit Abstand das fesselnste Spiel, soll nicht heissen dass es perfekt ist. Ausserdem verdienen die Entwickler 100mal mehr im Monat als du in deinem ganzen Leben.
> 
> Wozu also so ein sinnloser Thread? Jeder weiss das WoW nciht perfekt ist.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kurz und Präzise geantwortet


----------



## Ferethor (5. Juli 2009)

gz [KoA-Mory] für den Weltrekord: 5-fach Post. /cheer

WoW wird den meisten eh langweilig, nicht das es scheiße ist, nein. Aber irgendwann wird selbst das Beste langweilig. Vielleicht weiß das Blizz und drückt nochmal kräftig die Zitrone aus.


----------



## IlFantastico (5. Juli 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Als WoW startete war es nicht viel mehr als ein übliches Spiel, doch wie es von Blizzard gewohnt war sollte dies nicht so lange bleiben.



Meiner Meinung nach war gerade damals WoW etwas Besonderes, Neues und Spezielles.



Soranu schrieb:


> World of Warcraft fasste damals nichtnur Fans der Warcraft Serie sonder Blizzardhochlobende und Spieleliebhaber die von Blizzard bis auf das letzte Detail in jedem einzelnem Spiel verwöhnt wurden, und so war das Vertrauen gebaut.



Verwöhnt?Also ich für meinen Teil muss sagen:,,Classic hat mich jeden Tag beim einlogen in den A.... gebissen.'' Das lag Raiden lass ich mal außen vor.



Soranu schrieb:


> Was sich zuerst so anhört als ob ich euch erzählen wollte die Illuminaten würden die Welt übernehmen und Melonen als gültiges Zahlungsmittel einfürhren, erscheint auf längeres Nachdenken doch hoffentlich logisch.



Also wenn die Illuminaten für Blizzard stehen, die Welt für Azeroth und Melonen für Gold, dann ja.Sonst nein.



Soranu schrieb:


> *
> Angebote:*
> -------------------------------------------------------
> World of Warcraft am Start geleitet von Blizzard:
> ...



Wie kann Blizzard nur. Verlangen die wirklich Geld für eine Dienstleistung (Egal ob Namensänderung ect... Dienstleistungen kosten immer Geld.Es zwingt euch ja keiner diese in Anspruch zu nehmen.). 
Ehrlich eine Frechheit. 13 Euro pro Person und dann wollen die auch noch Geld für ihr Spiel haben!!!!!!Wenn du in Afrika wohnst und nur einen jährlichen Bruttoverdienst von 100 Euro hast, 
versteh ich deine Kritik, ansonst muss ich dir leider mitteilen, dass die Gehälter, Strom, Wartungskosten, Steuern, Equipment, Serverunterhalt, Gebäudeunterhalt...... zahlen müssen.



Soranu schrieb:


> Sollten wir dann noch Angebote in Anspruch nehmen wie die Rundum-Charakteranpassung da uns unsere Nachtelfen nach 70 Tagen /played
> Zeit zu den Ohren raushängen sind weitere 20 € fällig



Charakteranpassung super aber am besten gratis?Dann bitte auch gleich den Benzin an der Tankstelle gratis hergeben.Die sind ja auch schon alle so reich wie Blizzard.




Soranu schrieb:


> und eventuell spielen wir nebenbei Rollenspiel



Auch wenn ich jetzt gefahr laufe von der Rp-Gemeinde geköpft zu werden.Aber echtes Rp ist das nicht!Wo Rp drauf steht muss nicht Rp drin sein.



Soranu schrieb:


> Ich kann nahezu alles an meinem Character ändern sofern ich denn besser betucht bin als der Junge oder das Mädchen von nebenan was früher einmal mit Grunzbu...ich meine Shorayla und Nayola die epische Onxyxa Pre-Quest gemacht habe.
> Ich kann das Geschlecht ändern.
> Ich kann die Fraktion ändern.



Also dafür muss ich nicht gerade besser betucht sein.Kannst du dir leicht Titel und T 8,5 kaufen? Um es in Worte eines klugen Mannes zu sagen:,,Nein, das glaube ich nicht Tim.''
Was genau stört dich daran, dass ich mein Geschlecht und Namen ändern kann?
Diese Frage hab ich hier schon so oft gestellt aber nie eine Antwort bekommen.Ich geh mal auf nummer sicher 
*Und was genau stört dich daran?*




Soranu schrieb:


> Ich kann mir durch Sammelkarten Sachen im Spiel freischalten welche zu horrenden Preisen bei Virtuellen Autkionshäuser unter den Hammer kommen, wobei allerdings gesagt werden muss dass diese das
> Spielerlebnis nicht nachhaltig und einschneidend verändern allerdings ist es schon komisch dass der Reiche Einzelsohn eines Mathemathikprofessors den Raid mit einem Spektraltiger betreten darf und sich die Flasks durch das gekaufte Gold von diversen Chinafarmern finanzieren darf, [Dafür kann blizzard nichts, macht aber auch nichts, denn Chinafarmer zahlen schließlich auch die Spiele und die Abo´s] während das Mädchen von nebenan welches doch so gerne die Onixya Pre mochte, sich tagtäglich vor ihren Pc setzen muss damit sie sich ihren Rotdrachen endlich leisten konnte und ihre Abogebühren gerade so durch Nachhilfe finanzieren kann.



Wieso immer dieser Neid auf andere.Sei doch stolz darauf was du selbst geleistet hast.Anderen Personen so wie mir gehen die Mounts am A.... vorbei.


----------



## Soranu (5. Juli 2009)

[KoA-Mory schrieb:
			
		

> ' post='1862138' date='5.07.2009, 06:26']
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gott wer findet die Ironie *faceroll*


----------



## Soranu (31. August 2009)

/Leichenschänd


Würde gerne die Diskussion weiterfürhen.

Vll in einem angemessenem Ton??

Ich weiss das das Thema  sehr alt ist, aber die Meinung zum Thema interresiert mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (31. August 2009)

Savo3 schrieb:


> ( Auf Aion Warten)




Lol. Wenn Du glaubst, Activision zockt ab, hast Du ncoh nie mit NCSoft zu tungehabt. Da wünsche ich Dir noch viel Spaß mit denen!


----------



## Maleas (31. August 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> >> Ergo muss ich + mein Freund 136€ berappen bevor wir Azeroth betreten dürfen und in allen Zügen genießen dürfen.


Na, ein Glück, dass Du mit Deinem Freund nicht "Die Sims" spielen willst, mit Expansions & Co kannste da locker nochmal einen Hunderter drauflegen ^^

Deine Rechnung stimmt natürlich nicht. 
2x WoW BattleChest = 40€
2x WotLK= 50€
= 90€ incl. Freimonat

Hey, Du kannst bereits mit der BattleChest (Classic & BC) spielen, um also Azeroth betreten zu können, müssen Du und Dein Freund zusammen 40€ bezahlen. Man kann sich alles schönrechnen, was Du hier aber machst, ist alles schlechtrechnen ^^. Eine Diskussion ist auch völlig überflüssig. Nach dem Thread, den Du da abgeliefert hast, kommt am Ende wohl ein "...aber trotzdem". Deine Meinung wird sich wohl nicht ändern.

Was natürlich die ganzen Zusatzoptionen betrifft "Name ändern, Charakteranpassung, ..." ... ein Spiel entwickelt sich mit der Zeit. Nur weil es zu Classic Zeiten diese Funktionen nicht gab, heisst es ja nicht, Acctivision ist nun Schuld. Die Spieler wollen diese Optionen und wer sie nutzt, der zahlt auch dafür. Dies ist keine Abzocke, denn es handelt sich nicht um versteckte Kosten. Du musst diese Optionen nicht kaufen, um spielen zu können ... und wenn Du Deine Nachtelfenohren nach 90 Tagen nicht mehr sehen kannst, ... da ist natürlich Acctivision Blizzard der Übeltäter.

Ich habe einen Vorschlag für Dich. Geh mal mit Deinem Freund in ein Reisebüro und macht mal einen schönen Urlaub. Wenn Ihr dann die Zusatzkosten für Meerblickzimmer, Flughafengebühren, Ökopauschale, VP Zuschlag, Transferkosten, MiniBar Preis, Kosten für Ausflüge, Zusatzkosten für Wellness, ... und und und berechnet, dann unterhalten wir uns nochmal über so etwas banales wie "Ich muss 136€ zahlen um WoW spielen zu können" ...


----------



## Fusssi (31. August 2009)

Das ist der Lauf der Dinge und überall so!

Klar is es in WotlK einfacher geworden, aber das ist der Preis dafür wenn man so viele Kunden will und das Spiel leider immer noch nicht auf 18 eingestufft wurde.
ABER BC zum beispiel habe ich gehasst: Atmosphäre irgendwie doof, Musik mies und die ganze Umgebung.......

Also Atmosphärisch gefällt mir WotlK wesendlich besser.

Ach so und für die AionwirdjasogeilWarter: Abwarten bis die Server live gehen und die ersten Wochen rum sind. ROM wurde auch so hoch gepusht, aber die Welt wirkt total steif und tot und das trotz besserer Grafik. Und F2P mit Itemshop und so kram ist finde ich noch mehr Abzocke. Für WoW zahlst deine 13 Euro, den Rest braucht man nicht!


----------



## Zurrak (31. August 2009)

Komische Rechnung. Ich bezahl meine 13 Euro und kauf mir alle paar Jahre eine Erweiterung für 50 Euro. Das bezahl ich gern und bekomm dafür ein tolles Spiel.


----------



## -Migu- (31. August 2009)

Juido08 schrieb:


> Hm Migu hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge.
> Auf welcher Seite vom Duden steht noch mal "Posts" ?
> Ich finde dies Wort gerade nicht.



Oha, ein lustiger Geselle...
Nur weil ich auf allgemeine Rechtschreibung achte, damit meine ich Gross- und Kleinschreibung und Satzzeichen, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass ich "Fachbegriffe" wie eben Posts oder sonst irgendein beliebiges Wort aus der Zockergemeinde nicht benutzen darf... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soranu (31. August 2009)

Ich gebe zu dass selbst ich auf Aion warte und es mir ohne Bedenken kaufen gehen werde, mich im Nachhinein zu 60% ärgern werde zu 40% freuen werde.

Ich weiß nicht ich nenne es gerne *"WoW-Geschädigt"*, aber ich gebe Aion eine Chance.





Soranus Duden:

[WoW-Geschädigt:] Man vergleicht alles mit WoW, sprich auch die Qualität eines 4 Jahre alten Bestsellers mit der eines frisch realeasedem Spiel welches nichteinmal im Handel ist.


----------



## MOnk75 (31. August 2009)

niveau!!!! und ich dachte sowas gibt es hier gar nicht:-)
ich hab mir auch schon meine gedanken dazu gemacht das man für so ziemlich alles was mit änderungen in wow zu tun hat, mächtig teuer bezahlen muss. meinen dank an den verfasser, so wurde mir doch einiges klarer.


----------



## Envictus (31. August 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Es wird heute immer noch von Blizzard geleitet, oder siehst du auf der WotLK Packung oder auf der WoW und Blizzard Seite etwa nen "Activision Blizzard" Logo? Da steht immer noch eindeutig "Blizzard Entertainment" und auch die "BlizzCon" heißt noch so wie sie heißt, und nicht "Activision-BlizzCon". Also bitte, keine Märchen erzählen, denn Activision und Blizzard sind nur Fusioniert, weder Activision noch Blizzard hatten finanzielle Probleme. Schaut man sich Square-Enix an (ehemals Squaresoft und Enix), so sieht man, das die Pleite von Squaresoft seine Spuren hinterlassen hat, da die Spiele qualitativ nachgelassen haben. So ne Pleite (durch den ersten FF Film) bringt auch viele Kündigungen und Änderungen mit sich. Aber Blizzard bleibt Blizzard, soviel steht fest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dickstes /sign ever.


----------



## Djago (31. August 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Ach so und für die AionwirdjasogeilWarter: Abwarten bis die Server live gehen und die ersten Wochen rum sind. ROM wurde auch so hoch gepusht, aber die Welt wirkt total steif und tot und das trotz besserer Grafik. Und F2P mit Itemshop und so kram ist finde ich noch mehr Abzocke. Für WoW zahlst deine 13 Euro, den Rest braucht man nicht!



Da muss ich dir etwas Wind aus den Segeln nehmen. Meine Frau und ich spielen schon eine zeitlang Aion in einem Land wo es schon veröffentlicht ist. Ich habe vorher alle potentielen gehypten Spiele angetestet und Aion ist diesen weit voraus und in punkto Qualität auf eine ebene wie Blizzard Spiele und von der Grafik in der Oberklasse. Gehypet wurde es übrigens von den Spielern und nicht so sehr von NCsoft und das zurecht.


----------



## Soranu (31. August 2009)

Envictus schrieb:


> Dickstes /sign ever.




Fangen wir mal ganz gemütlich an: *Tee bereit stell*.

Blizzard hatte den Service eines Chartransfers/Namechange schon lange vor der Fusion intigriert, das stimmt!

Bis dahin war es nicht so extrem wie jetzt:

*Server/Realm Change
Namechange
Horde/Allianz Change.
Geschlechter Change.
Sammelkarten* , wobei ich wie in meinem sagen muss dass es  "nur" Goodies sind, welche ich aber näher in meinem Startbeitrag nach [Jetzt kommts] *meiner Meinung *beurteile!

Natürlich kann mir jemand daherkommen und sagen: _Blizzard gib dir die Freiheit alles zu ändern  was dir nicht gefällt. Wenn dir das nicht gefällt dann gönne es den Leuten den es gefällt._

Mit dem gleichen Recht kann ich behaupten: Blizzard gib sich selber die Möglichkeit nach und nach Features ins Spiel zu implementieren welche sie:

1) Um sehr viel Geld reicher machen wird
2) Im Forum vor Jahren abgestritten haben jemals zu implementieren. _[Wir werden nie einen Horde --> Allianz [und umgekehrt] Wechsel erlauben! Besonders nicht auf PvP Servern!]_
3) Auf der Blizzcon Buh-Rufe von der eigenen Masse gekostet haben.

Ich bitte euch meinen etwas langen Startbeitrag doch durchzulesen.


----------



## Enyalios (31. August 2009)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Hast ja schon im Punkt 1 gesagt das es ein MiMiMi Thread ist. Aber Blizzlol kann es wohl egal sein solange sie aus 159 Mio. € im Monat mal gut und gerne das doppelte durch ihre spielzerstörende neben "Leistungen" dazu verdienen.



Bitte nicht den Fehler machen und die 11 Mio. Accounts die es irgendwann mal gegeben hat als Status Quo zu nehmen um eine Milchmädchenrechnung anzustellen. Ich kenne alleine schon 6 Accounts die Blizzard mit Sicherheit in ihrer Werbung mit anführt, woran sie aber tatsächlich keinen Euro mehr verdienen weil der account einfach stillgelegt wurde. Klar, den Account gibts noch - so rechnet Blizzard das wohl auch, blos das €-Zeichen dahinter fehlt.

Und ich bin mir sicher viele Leute kennen solche Accounts die es nur mehr auf dem Papier gibt.

Ansonsten @ TE:

Guter Gedankengang, aus dieser sichtweise hab ich es noch garnicht so betrachtet.


----------



## Mithriwan (31. August 2009)

Und täglich, oder zumindestens wöchentlich, grüßt das Murmeltier...


----------



## Elicios (31. August 2009)

Activision soll abzocken? 

Ich sehe es eher, als würde Blizzard die Chance der Stunde nutzen und ihren Kunden mal so richtig schön das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen!

Die angegebenen Zusatzkosten für Charaktertransfer etc. sind übelste einfache automatisierte Vorgänge und im Normalfall ohne Probleme zur freien Benutzung in ein Spiel implementierbar!

Aber was solls, Blizzard macht das einzig Richtige: Melken solange es geht!

Das ist eben freie Marktwirtschaft!


----------



## onkelzfan (31. August 2009)

Um es mal mit dem hier so allseits hochgelobten Free to Play Game Runes of Magic zu vergleichen. Du musst all diese Dienste ja nicht in anspruch nehmen, sondern kannst durch harte Arbeit einen neuen Char anfangen mit dem Wunschnamen, Wunschgeschgeschlecht, Wunschserver und Wunschfraktion und das oft du willst. Keiner zwingt dich das Geld für solche Dienste zu bezahlen und trotzdem ist es ganz normal für sowas Geld zu nehmen wo andere harte Arbeit reinstecken. Du zahlst halt das Game und die ca. 13 Euro im Monat und gut. Andere Hobbies sind bestimmt teurer als das, aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


Grüße der Onkelzfan


----------



## Soranu (31. August 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Activision soll abzocken?
> 
> Ich sehe es eher, als würde Blizzard die Chance der Stunde nutzen und ihren Kunden mal so richtig schön das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen!
> 
> ...




Natürlich wollen sie noch *"Melken"* solange das Produkt noch aktuell ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_/ironie on_
Vielleicht muss ja ein Mitarbeiter sogar ein/zwei Tastendrücke drücken wenn jemand sich von z.B. Nayora zu ôóòIseeuôóò umbenennt weil der Mechanismus die Sonderzeichen nicht ganz so gut verarbeiten kann! 
_/ironie off_


----------



## Soranu (31. August 2009)

Elicios schrieb:


> Activision soll abzocken?
> 
> Ich sehe es eher, als würde Blizzard die Chance der Stunde nutzen und ihren Kunden mal so richtig schön das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen!
> 
> ...




Natürlich wollen sie noch *"Melken"* solange das Produkt noch aktuell ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_/ironie on_
Vielleicht muss ja ein Mitarbeiter sogar ein/zwei Tastendrücke drücken wenn jemand sich von z.B. Nayora zu ôóòIseeuôóò umbenennt weil der Mechanismus die Sonderzeichen nicht ganz so gut verarbeiten kann! 
_/ironie off_


----------



## Vrocas (31. August 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> *Hallo Buffed. Hallo WoW-Spieler, und Liebhaber, und der komplette Rest dieses Forums...*
> Vielleicht streichen viele Leute meinen Gedankengang einfach als "Schwachsinn" ab, allerdings hoffe ich doch auf die paar [oder eben auch mehr] welche die jetzigen Problematik ein/sehen.
> 
> World of Warcraft war nicht Perfekt.
> ...



Ab da hab ich aufgehört zu lesen. 
Da es einfach nicht stimmt. Ich finde WoW macht mir momentan spaß als hexer, kann mich nicht beschweren und mich was aufregt, liegt es eh meistens an mir oder der Community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab auch kein Plan wieso du jetzt son Thread aufmachst, da deine Meinung sowieso niemand interessiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (31. August 2009)

-Migu- schrieb:


> Guild Wars... Geniales PVP-System.. Gute Story.. Schöne Grafik, KEINE Gebühren..


Scheiss Gameplay = kein Fun
Scheiss Grafik = kein Fun

10min gespielt und zurück zu WoW.


----------



## smutje (31. August 2009)

Djago schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir etwas Wind aus den Segeln nehmen. Meine Frau und ich spielen schon eine zeitlang Aion in einem Land wo es schon veröffentlicht ist. Ich habe vorher alle potentielen gehypten Spiele angetestet und Aion ist diesen weit voraus und in punkto Qualität auf eine ebene wie Blizzard Spiele und von der Grafik in der Oberklasse. Gehypet wurde es übrigens von den Spielern und nicht so sehr von NCsoft und das zurecht.



... geht's nur mir so oder wittert hier noch jemand Guerilla-Marketing  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CupertinoZwo (31. August 2009)

Ja cool.


----------



## Soranu (31. August 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Ab da hab ich aufgehört zu lesen.
> Da es einfach nicht stimmt. Ich finde WoW macht mir momentan spaß als hexer, kann mich nicht beschweren und mich was aufregt, liegt es eh meistens an mir oder der Community
> 
> 
> ...




Vielleicht giebst du mir Recht wenn ich behaupte, dass du mir eine bodenlose Frechheit an den Kopf wirfst?
1) _"Da es nicht stimmt" _ <- Ich berufe mich hier mal auf meien eigene Meinung welche ich frei vertreten kann und darf ;-)
2) "Ab da hab ich aufgehört zu lesen." Huch? Du weißt nicht worüber meine Sikussion handelt und denkst wirklich dass Du dir ein Bild davon machen kannst ob es irgend/jemanden interresiert?
3) "da deine Meinung sowieso niemand interessiert". Leicht dreist, findest du nicht?


----------



## Weissnet (31. August 2009)

Spielt doch einfach solch Sinnvolle supertolle,free mmorpgs wie RoM! /ironie off

Ne im ernst finde es noch aktzeptabel was die Kosten bei WoW angeht, ist jeder selbst dafür verantwortlich ob er die "weitere" Dienste wie Transfer,Anpassungen,Namenänderung etc. macht.
Ich finde die richtigen abzocker Spiele sind solche ala RoM, und lieblos/einfallslos gemacht finde ich sie dazu auch noch.
Sexistisch habe ich noch vergessen Oberweite anpassen 0.o wtf...na ja wayne... will damit nur sagen das man bei solchen Spielen ewig nur zahlt (meisst mehr als die 12,99 euro für WoW) und für was?
Um den eckigen iwie mitm Stock Im Arsch laufenden Asia Style Char durch die später Öde RoM Welt herum stöckeln zu lassen ^.^

Das ist jetzt kein mimi shice RoM, das gilt allen angeblichen "Free MMORPGS wie RoM mitm Item shop", und spiegelt nur meine persönliche Meinung /Einstellung wieder.
Und wer mir jetzt komt mit von wegen der hat keine Ahnung bla..Ich habe RoM gespielt und viele andere Beta/Free Mmorpgs ebenso..


----------



## Lich Dragon (31. August 2009)

Ich bezahl lieber 13 Euro im Monat als jede 2 Wochen ein Neues Offline Spiel mir für 60 € zu kaufen.

Die anderen Funktionen brauche ich nicht also bezahl ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Vrocas (31. August 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Vielleicht giebst du mir Recht wenn ich behaupte, dass du mir eine bodenlose Frechheit an den Kopf wirfst?



Sorry, aber ab da hab ich wieder aufgehört zu lesen, meine Antwort is glaub ja, weiß ich aber nicht so genau

Edit: Oke, hab nochma zurück geschaut und gelesen:



Soranu schrieb:


> Vielleicht giebst du mir Recht wenn ich behaupte, dass du mir eine bodenlose Frechheit an den Kopf wirfst?
> 1) "Da es nicht stimmt" <- Ich berufe mich hier mal auf meien eigene Meinung welche ich frei vertreten kann und darf ;-)
> 2) "Ab da hab ich aufgehört zu lesen." Huch? Du weißt nicht worüber meine Sikussion handelt und denkst wirklich dass Du dir ein Bild davon machen kannst ob es irgend/jemanden interresiert?
> 3) "da deine Meinung sowieso niemand interessiert". Leicht dreist, findest du nicht?



1) Solange du von niemanden die Ehre verletzt darfst du das gerne tun, jedoch schießt es mir förmlich ins Auge, dass du auf Blizz rumhacken willst ;-)
2) Das Wort "Sikussion ist in meinem Wortschatz leider nicht vorhanden.
3) Ob es dreist ist oder nicht, sagt uns gleich das Licht


----------



## S4y0nAra (31. August 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Mit dem gleichen Recht kann ich behaupten: Blizzard gib sich selber die Möglichkeit nach und nach Features ins Spiel zu implementieren welche sie:
> 
> 1) Um sehr viel Geld reicher machen wird
> 2) Im Forum vor Jahren abgestritten haben jemals zu implementieren. _[Wir werden nie einen Horde --> Allianz [und umgekehrt] Wechsel erlauben! Besonders nicht auf PvP Servern!]_



Ich habs mir ehrlich gesagt bis dato noch nie wirklich durch den Kopf gehen lassen und ich vermag auch nicht zu sagen ob diese beschriebene Abzocke nun von BLizzard oder Activison ausgeht. Auf den ersten Blick ist deine Schilderung dieser Dinge auch für mich logisch und ich finde es na klar nicht in Ordnung dass man durch zusätzliches echtes Geld, im Spiel nach und nach Spielhürden schneller bewältigt und andere dadurch hinterherhinken.

Aber andererseits denke ich wem das nicht passt muss es sein lassen Geld dort hineinzustecken. Ich spiele dieses Spiel nicht um best equipter Spieler des Realms zu werden, sondern weils Spass macht mit Kumpels durch die Gegend zu laufen, sei es pvp, raiden etc.. Arena Turnier kann ich gut drauf verzichten und wenn es ab morgen einen goldenen Königslöwen mit extra großen Pfoten als Mount für nur zusätzliche 25Euro gibt, werd ich bestimmt nicht zu den "stolzen" Besitzern gehören, weil mir das Geld dafür zu schade ist. Es ist ja nicht so, dass damalige kostenlose Angebote nun plötzlich kostenpflichtig sind, jedenfalls nicht dass ich wüsste? Es wird niemand gezwungen etwas zu bezahlen und es ist nunmal wie es ist, jeder will seine Kohle verdienen - zusätzliche Angebote für zusätzliches Geld wirds immer geben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abeille (31. August 2009)

Omg ein Unternehmen will Profit machen! Wie können sie nur? Was zum soll dieser Thread? Jedes Onlinespiel muss mindestens seine Kosten einspielen und am besten noch Gewinn abwerfen - so ist das nunmal. So funktioniert die Marktwirtschaft eben. Und die Sonderkosten wie Char-Umbenennung muss keiner in Anspruch nehmen. Sonst bleiben die Anschaffungskosten (gibts oft im Billigpack bei Elektronikketten) und 13 Eus im Monat. Wem das zu viel ist der hört eben auf. Mir ist der Spaß das Wert. 

Langsam kann ich auch diese ewigen Wow-ist-schlecht-und-abzocke Threads nicht mehr lesen. Jeder PC hat die Möglickeit das Spiel ruck zuck zu löschen und gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harlech (31. August 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

also ich betrachte es eigentlich als recht ok, was Blizz/Activision da so treibt.
Die müssen sich auch ein wenig finanzieren. Die haben die Vorteil, dass es zurzeit
das größte MMPORG seiner Zunft darstellt, so sei es, aber Unkosten haben die dennoch.
Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass wenn Activision sich nicht eingebracht hätte Blizzard 
über kurz oder lang das gleiche Schicksal getroffen hätte wie so man andere renomierte 
Spieleschmiede. 

Pleite ... (Egal wie gut deren Konzepte waren) Irgendwann bringen es dann auch die 159 Mio€ nicht
mehr.

Auch wenn man mal ein paar Probleme hat in die Ini´s zu kommen da die Server überlastet sind, 
so mag ich mir nicht vorstellen wollen, welche Kapazität deren Rechenzentren haben.

Und das mit dem Charactermove auf einen anderen Server. Mag automatisiert sein, aber dennoch
muss man ein wenig daran arbeiten, und das Entgelt für diesen Service ist in Ordnung.

Also ich kann wie schon oben erwähnt nicht klagen. 13 Euronen pro Monat ist in Ordnung.
Und in der Tat, in Anbetracht das die eine definierte DownTime Mittwochs haben laufen die Server
eigentlich recht gut. Mal so ein paar kleinere Probleme hin oder her, aber dennoch zumeist recht glatt.

Andere wie RoM wenn ich das Konzept richtig verstanden habe, finanzieren sich über Items oder was auch
immer, da wird ganz schnell mal mehr zusammenkommen (wenn man nicht aufpasst) als die 13 Euronen für Blizz.

Also mir gefällt das Spiel so wie es ist, Sie entwickeln es weiter, versuchen es interessant zu halten, wenn ich
Probleme habe, wird mir meist recht zeitnah geholfen ... 
Das ist doch in Ordnung ... 


Meine Sicht der Dinge.

Gruß,

Harlech


----------



## Faei (31. August 2009)

absolut deiner meinung und wenn hier jemand rumfalmmt der junge kann mal schön das kleine rot-orangene kreuz oben rechts im bildschirm drücken oder einfach alt+f4


----------



## Soranu (31. August 2009)

Faei schrieb:


> absolut deiner meinung und wenn hier jemand rumfalmmt der junge kann mal schön das kleine rot-orangene kreuz oben rechts im bildschirm drücken oder einfach alt+f4




Ich möchte nocheinmal drauf aufmerksam machen dass wir eine Diskussion mit Niveau führen wollten. [Wollten wir?]


----------



## Weissnet (31. August 2009)

Faei schrieb:


> absolut deiner meinung



Und weil das nunmal so ist sind die meissten Flamer nach ein paar Wochen wieder bei WoW!


----------



## Soranu (31. August 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> Und weil das nunmal so ist sind die meissten Flamer nach ein paar Wochen wieder bei WoW!




Flamen = Beschweren, Heißt nicht dass man Komplett mit irgendetwas auffhört. ;-)


Beispiel: Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung dass ich bei meinem Computer leider leider keine Toasterfunktion habe.

Höre ich deswegen auf diesen zu benutzen?

Nein =P


----------



## Vrocas (31. August 2009)

Weil du auf deinen Computer angewiesen bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Soranu (31. August 2009)

Vrocas schrieb:


> Weil du auf deinen Computer angewiesen bist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Teils. Ohne ließe sich nicht WoW und/oder andere Unterhaltungsmedien starten welche ich doch sehr vermissen würde, wenn ich ein so wichtiges Bestandteil meines Alltages für den Protest zur Einführung einer Toasterfunktion an meinem Pc wegfiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harlech (31. August 2009)

Jaja ... der Protesttoaster ... selten in freier Wildbahn zu treffen.


----------



## danksager (31. August 2009)

da gibt es noch auf seite neun von mir ein dickes gz du hast den nagel auf den kopf getrroffen


----------



## tamirok (31. August 2009)

hm.... fand BC nichtmal ansatzweise ausgelutscht  man hätte für die hardcore gamer einfach SW in den hm stellen können und das wär alles die neuen 70iger haben auch eher schnell equip bekommen durch pvp und durch kara funruns/markenruns fand wotlk viel zu früh gesetzt 2-3 monate warten hätten sie lassen können und zu wotlk..... verpackung gleich inhalt alt/kopiert einfach eine mogelpackung so mehr braucht man da nicht sagen und zur neuen wow erweiterung die erst in 1/1,5 jahr/en kommt braucht man ja wohl nix sagen    find wow "untod"(und ja hab aufgehört kurz nachdem ich zum ersten mal raiden war und das war naxx25 mit t5/t6 equip hab mir da nur noch gedacht..."omg" wow aus-acc gekündig-wow deinstalliert(kommt aber nicht alles deinstallieren musste pc neu aufsetzen...))
ich stimme dem te zu.
ps: wer hofft das mit cata wow wieder besser wird der täuscht sich es wird nur noch schlimmer

das mim toaster ist eine tolle idee ^^


----------



## Fusssi (31. August 2009)

S4y0nAra schrieb:


> ........... Auf den ersten Blick ist deine Schilderung dieser Dinge auch für mich logisch und ich finde es na klar nicht in Ordnung dass man durch zusätzliches echtes Geld, im Spiel nach und nach Spielhürden schneller bewältigt und andere dadurch hinterherhinken..........



Jup, das ist der entscheidende Punkt, denn bei keinem der von Blizz zusätzlich angebotenen Funktionen kommt es dazu!


----------



## Belgor (31. August 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Werbt einen Freund [Scheint für euch atraktiv allerdings für Blizzard reiner Goldfluss]
> 2 Accounts:
> 2 x Classic 20 €
> 2 x Burning Crusade 20 €
> ...


----------



## Belgor (31. August 2009)

Wobei ich mir gerade überlege .. Blizzard macht am besten alles kostenlos und die WoW Server werden in 2 Monaten runtergefahren. Wenn Dir das so besser gefällt o_O Wenn ich eine Firma gründe und PC Spiele entwickel, dann will ich da auch Provit von. Alle Mitarbeiter bei Blizzard arbeiten bestimmt nicht umsonst da und die Techniker und die GM's usw usw usw. Wenns Dir zu teuer iss dann spiel eben ein anderes Game, am besten noch eins wo du Geld bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Belgor


----------



## Weissnet (31. August 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Beispiel: Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung dass ich bei meinem Computer leider leider keine Toasterfunktion habe.
> 
> Höre ich deswegen auf diesen zu benutzen?
> 
> Nein =P


Hätte mein computer nicht seinen zigaretten anzünder und tassenkaffee heitzer, würde ich den nicht benutzen!


----------



## SireS (31. August 2009)

> World of Warcraft ist ein großartiges Spiel.
> Blizzard ist großartig.
> Activison ist... *hust* für mich der Virus der ein gut funktionierendes System lahmlegt und aus den Überbleibtseln Profit erzielt.



Einen ähnlichen Gedankengang hatte ich auch mal. In den letzte Wochen hatten wir extrem viel Spielausfall im Realmpool Blutdurst und speziell auf Aegwynn. Vor Activision hätte das minimum 2 freie Tage gegeben, heutzutage gar nix mehr...

LG
SireS


----------



## SulTaNkx (31. August 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> *Hallo Buffed. Hallo WoW-Spieler, und Liebhaber, und der komplette Rest dieses Forums...*
> Vielleicht streichen viele Leute meinen Gedankengang einfach als "Schwachsinn" ab, allerdings hoffe ich doch auf die paar [oder eben auch mehr] welche die jetzigen Problematik ein/sehen.
> 
> World of Warcraft war nicht Perfekt.
> ...



guild wars spielen und glücklich sein mein tip an dich^^


----------



## Arosk (31. August 2009)

> Werbt einen Freund [Scheint für euch atraktiv allerdings für Blizzard reiner Goldfluss]
> 2 Accounts:
> 2 x Classic 20 €
> 2 x Burning Crusade 20 €
> ...



Ab 60 transt man, Gamecard muß man nicht kaufen.

Eine Classic version kostet 10 Euro, ein Trans kostet 20 Euro.

So far


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Full quote


Und?
Was bringt das jetzt?
Die meisten, die das unterschrieben spielen meist eh noch.

Hör auf oder spiel weiter so einfach ist das und laß uns bitte mit den Heulthreads in Ruhe, das ändert eh nix, außer das Du Dir Luft machst. ^^


----------



## Spliffmaster (31. August 2009)

2 mal in folge nen Fullquote -.-

GZ!


----------



## Cloudsbrother (31. August 2009)

Irgendwie versteh ich die Meisten hier nicht.
Warum regt ihr euch über solche sachen denn auf?
Also mir is es sch*** egal ob vor mir n Orc steht der letzte Woche noch ne Gnomin auf nen andern Server war.
mal im ernst niemand muss oder sollte das nutzen. Es entsteht garkein nachteil für euch und wenn doch dann sagt es mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denn ich versteh es nicht.


----------



## Deis (31. August 2009)

Steppenwolff schrieb:


> Kapitalismus funktioniert nun mal so, ich versteh nicht warum das die Leute aufregt...
> Eine Wurstfabrik macht doch keine Wurst, damit die Leute satt werden, sondern um Geld zu verdienen!



Das verstehen jene unter uns die jeden Tag Millionen ueber Millionen waelzen am wenigsten.

Gegenargument koennte sein "Ja, aber wenigstens soll die Wurst schmecken".

Stimme Dir trotzdem zu!


----------



## Stonewhip (31. August 2009)

Also ich würde 95% der Poster hier, nicht mal ansatzweise als "objektive" Poster bezeichnen. Solange bei jedem Spiel Vergleiche mit WoW gezogen werden, sind diese Leute keinen Deut besser, als die Marketingmenschen von Activision|Blizzard, die bei jedem Spiel nur einen Grund suchen, um sagen zu können: "Siehste, WoW macht das DOCH besser!".

Bei solchen Threads ist die Frage nicht "Was gibt es für Alternativen?" sondern "Was macht mir (noch) Spaß?" - Und da haben VIELE Spiele frische, tolle Ideen, wenn man bereit ist, sich darauf einzulassen und NICHT permanent sagt "Das ist bei WoW aber anders (besser?)".

Das ist leider nur bei 5% der WoW-Spieler der Fall.. Und dabei ist es egal, wie langweilig das Spiel mittlerweile geworden ist. Der Mensch ist halt ein "Gewöhnungstier".

MfG


----------



## Archonlord (31. August 2009)

omg die art und weise wie hier argumentiert und geflamed wird ist echt unerträglich ..da gehen einem echt sämtliche rückehrgedanken flöten (was auch immer catacl. bringen mag)
wie immer wieder vorher festgestellt wurde ist die community mittlerweile derart verkorkst
...dass egal was geändert würde kein alter hase zurückkehren wird
IHR (all die muh-noch-ein-heulthread-ignoranten,flamer und dps-ohne-was-dafür-zu-tun-faschisten) HABT WOW ZERSTÖRT !
Blizzard hört auf euch und verdient an euch dass meiste geld ...
..und threads wie dieser (\sign an den te) zeigen die Krankheit auf - und wie sie sich rasend ausbreitet..

zitat:
wow war mal das beste mmo ...jetzt ist es das größte

und noch was eigenes:
der pseudo-casual ist dem mmo sein Tod

gratulation an alle black-devils etc. bleibt bloß bei wow.. denn das ist nicht mehr zu retten ..aber vllt haben dann andere mmos ne chance
obwohl war auch schon infiziert ist (aber im anfangsstadium d.h. noch zu retten)

BAH !

gruß an alle gleichgesinnten


----------



## Naguria (31. August 2009)

Ich sehe auch meine Schwierigkeit mit der Geldschuffelei von Blizzard, vorallem jetzt wo sie grössere Probleme mit Instanzen haben, sollten sie sich der Community, die wirklich schon verdammt viel Kohle gezahlt hat, erkenntlich zeigen, zum Beispiel, so sagen, sry wir haben ein paar Probs, ihr habt grössere Verluste an Spielspass--> wir geben euch eine Woche gratis, in einer woche, wo alles wieder rund läuft und eure versäumten inis wieder nachholen...


ABER: ohne Provitdenken gehts doch nicht... Bestes Beispiel: Gameforge, deutsche Firma, trifft mit Ogame ein riesen hit, ok ist ein Browsergame, stirbt also nach einigen Jahren Boom wieder aus, es reicht aber um berühmt zu werden... danach bringen sie zum Teil Games wie Metin2, 4Story auf den Markt, alles Clientgames, gratis zum Downloaden, finanziert wird es lediglich durch Mikropayment. Diese Spiele lassen alle zum Wünschen übrig.


Fazit: Muss ein Mittelding gefunden werden, z.B. Game zum Kaufen, und kleiner Betrag durch Spezialkundendienst, wie in WoW,  die Charakterumbenennung, diesen Dingen kann man ja vorbeugen... Und zwischen den Addons keine zusätzlich anfallenden kosten... Deshalb muss ich Guild Wars meine Gratulation entgegenbringen, sie haben so einen Mittelweg gefunden, nun ist das aber leider nicht gerade meine Gamerichtung, würde mich freuen, wenn ich bald neue solche Konzeptgames auf dem Markt antreffen kann...


Ich muss noch zufügen, was Zusatzskills und ingame Handel angeht, da ist Wow klar der Gewinner, es gibt sonst noch nirgends ein so effektives und trotzdem einfach zu verstehendes Berufssystem...


----------



## Mobmap (31. August 2009)

Actvision, Blizzard oder Vivendi wer nun auch immer im Endeffekt die strippen in der hand hält es sind Unternehmen und die wolen Gewinn machen


----------



## Stonewhip (31. August 2009)

Naguria schrieb:


> [...]Deshalb muss ich Guild Wars meine Gratulation entgegenbringen, sie haben so einen Mittelweg gefunden, nun ist das aber leider nicht gerade meine Gamerichtung, würde mich freuen, wenn ich bald neue solche Konzeptgames auf dem Markt antreffen kann...[...]


Ja und Nein. Arenanet/NCsoft hat es bei weitem nicht nötig, für GuildWars/AION ein Abo mit laufenden Kosten in Europa/USA einzuführen. NCsoft verdient sich in Asien einen goldenen Hintern mit Spielen, die hier weniger bekannt sind, aber höllisch viel Geld einbringen (bedingt durch die asiatische Spielmentalität). Der erste und letzte Versuch, soetwas hier einzuführen ist kläglich gescheitert ("Dungeos Runners"). 
NCsoft hat es (anders als Activision|Blizzard) ein vielfaches weniger nötig, mit JEDEM Produkt dauerhaft Geld zu verdienen. Daher gibt es Spiele wie GuildWars (und jetzt AION) überhaupt.

MfG


----------



## Vup (31. August 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> *Hallo Buffed. Hallo WoW-Spieler, und Liebhaber, und der komplette Rest dieses Forums...*
> Vielleicht streichen viele Leute meinen Gedankengang einfach als "Schwachsinn" ab, allerdings hoffe ich doch auf die paar [oder eben auch mehr] welche die jetzigen Problematik ein/sehen.
> 
> World of Warcraft war nicht Perfekt.
> ...



Ich habe bis jetzt nie gelesen, dass von Seitens Blizzard die Anmaßung kam, sie hätten das perfekte MMORPG geschaffen. Ich denke sowieso, dass auf dieser Welt, in diesem Leben NICHTS perfekt ist, wieso sollte es also auf einmal ein PC-Spiel sein?!





Soranu schrieb:


> Werbt einen Freund [Scheint für euch atraktiv allerdings für Blizzard reiner Goldfluss]
> 2 Accounts:
> 2 x Classic 20 &#8364;
> 2 x Burning Crusade 20 &#8364;
> ...



ich weiß ja nicht, wo du diese zahlen her hast, aber wer so viel Dreck aufwirbeln will, sollte schon besser recherchieren. 
Meiner Rechnung nach, muss man nur 112,04&#8364; bezahlen, um Azeroth zu betreten und in vollen Zügen zu genießen. Und dabei ist sogar davon ausgegangen, dass ich mir zwei Gamecards (also zwei Monate Spielzeit) erkauft habe, in deiner Rechnung wird davon ausgegangen, dass beide zusammen 26&#8364; bezahlen also ~ 1 Monat pro Kopf

Quellen:
Amazon  Battlechest <- also WoW classic und BC zusammen. Gibt es für £14.96 ungefähr 17.01&#8364;
Amazon WOTLK <- Den Lichkönig gibt's für £17.99 also ca. 20.45&#8364;
Amazon Gamecards <- Die Gamecard holen wir uns hier für £16.33 also wieder ungefähr 18.56&#8364;

All diese Zahlen beruhen darauf, dass ich mich nicht verrechnet habe und der Bundesverband deutscher Banken zuverlässige Daten hat

Stand des Wechselkurses 28. August 2009

Transportkosten wie Sprit, Energie die benötigt wird, um ein Fahrrad zu benutzen oder ein Paketservice nicht mit einbegriffen in deiner Rechnung aber auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azshkandir (31. August 2009)

Das geilste an den ganzen Threads ist ja, dass sich diese ganzen pseudo "WOW IST TOT, ALLES WAR FRÜHER BESSER !!1!1!"-Idioten, die angeblich schon lange nicht mehr spielen, zu Wort melden...

Was interessiert euch das Spiel, wenn es eh so scheiße ist, ihr eh inaktiv seid und auf das geilste Spiel des Jahres 
(für die, die es nicht wissen: AION!1!1) wartet... Komisch nur, dass es immernoch eine beträchtliche Anzahl an Menschen gibt, die weiterhin aktiv spielen... und Spaß haben...

Ahja und wegen den nebensächlichen Services von Blizzard: zwingt euch jemand, diese in Anspruch zu nehmen? Nein, ihr zahlt 13 euro im Monat, das wars... Ihr müsst höchstens noch die AddOns bezahlen, na und? Zwingt euch auch keiner dazu...

Meine Vermutung liegt ja der Tatsache nahe, dass ihr alle einfach nur neidisch seid, und den Leuten das Spiel vermiesen wollt.

Ich meine, HF bei AION, HF bei was auch immer, aber ihr solltet einfach getrost die Schnauze halten, wenn es um WoW geht.

Traurig, dass die ganzen Spinner keinen freien Willen mehr haben, und mit WoW aufhören >können<, obwohl sie alles Scheiße finden... Ich glaube diese Menschen haben ganz andere Probleme als das ach so kaputte WoW... 

Ich für meinen Teil habe, hatte und werde weiterhin Spaß an dem Spiel haben, ich freue mich schon auf das Cataclysm AddOn und bin gespannt was noch so kommt!


----------



## Archonlord (31. August 2009)

weil wir es wegen *****(*beliebige geringschätzung) wie dir nicht mehr spielen und ihr hier dass maul aufreisst


----------



## Vup (31. August 2009)

ach, ich könnte ja noch hinzufügen, dass wir in einem mehr oder weniger freiem Land leben und, dass Activision Blizzard uns/euch gar keine Rechenschaft schuldig ist. Wenn die Geld verdienen wollen, bitte sehr. Wer will das nicht? Immerhin bedeutet Geld Macht und der Mensch will immer mehr davon. Und solange Blizzard genug Leute hat, die von ihrer Brust trinken, können sie diese von mir aus (auf legalem Wege) "ausnehmen" wie sie wollen, es wird immerhin keiner gezwungen, wow zu spielen.


----------



## Liberiana (31. August 2009)

Azshkandir schrieb:


> Das geilste an den ganzen Threads ist ja, dass sich diese ganzen pseudo "WOW IST TOT, ALLES WAR FRÜHER BESSER !!1!1!"-Idioten, die angeblich schon lange nicht mehr spielen, zu Wort melden...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil habe, hatte und werde weiterhin Spaß an dem Spiel haben, ich freue mich schon auf das Cataclysm AddOn und bin gespannt was noch so kommt!



Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Archonlord (31. August 2009)

das geilste ist dass der THREAD von so jemandem erstellt wurde und sich deshalb auch solche gehäuft zu wort melden 
man könnte also auch fragen : was wollt IHR hier?

edit: lest mal die ersten seiten bevor ihr instant-postet


----------



## Bibib (31. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

freut euch auf den CS, denn der wird mit Sicherheit kommen, und dann läuft bei WoW nix mehr ohne CS Items: 

Inis: Kein Zutritt ohne regelmäßig neue und wechselnde Zugangsitems, und spätestens beim erstn Boss läuft ohne CS-Equipment nix mehr ausser fröhlichem wipen.
Damit wäre dann auch das "Instanzserver sind volll, zusätzliche Instnzen können nicht mehr geöffnet werden" Problem behoben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pvp: Ein 71er CS-equippter Char killt mit einem Auge aufm Rechner, dem anderen aufm Fernseher, telefonierend und essend, ohne Probleme lässig einen ohne cs maximal equippten 80er.

Activision rulez, zumindest bei Blizzard, und somit nunmal bei WoW... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiß, warum ich meinen Acc stillgelegt habe, und das schon vor Monaten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Is mir zwar zuerst schwer gefallen, habe ja seit der Classic bereits WoW gespielt, aber nach der Übernahme von Blizz durch Activisin gings steil bergab, das Spiel verliert seinen Sinn, wenn man alles ändern kann: Geschlecht, Rasse, Klasse, Fraktion, is zumindest meine Meinung


----------



## Azshkandir (31. August 2009)

@bibib

Soso... vor Monaten aufgehört, und trotzdem ein Auge auf die WoW-Foren?


----------



## Naguria (31. August 2009)

Ich glaube auch wenn ich mich immer kritisch gegen WoW empfinden werde, dass Cataclism ein riesiger Erfolg wird, endlich getraut sich Blizzard etwas weiterzuentwickeln und nicht immer auf den alten, aber Cashbringenden teilen zu sitzen und einfach noch ein kleines Häppchen zu geben, dass die Leute noch schön brav weiterzahlen...


----------



## Alrilin (31. August 2009)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich geb dir vlkommen r :: echt endlich  ehebt sich einer aus der menge der den mut hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Was hat denn das posten in einem Internet-Forum mit Mum zu tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ganz ehrlich, ich kann das Komerz_geschrei nicht mehr hören, ich beschwere mich auch nicht das ich bei meinem Friseur das er Geld haben will.
Hinter WoW sitzen ne ganze Menge Leute, die alle Geld verdienen müssen/wollen.
Arbeitet ihr für umsonst?


----------



## Bibib (31. August 2009)

Azshkandir schrieb:


> @bibib
> 
> Soso... vor Monaten aufgehört, und trotzdem ein Auge auf die WoW-Foren?



Habe zwar mit WoW vor Monaten aufgehört, spiele aber immer noch online- Rollenspiele, und schaue regelmäßig auf Buffed vorbei, ich verrate aber nicht, welches Spiel ich jetzt spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmzahn (31. August 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> *Hallo Buffed. Hallo WoW-Spieler, und Liebhaber, und der komplette Rest dieses Forums...*
> Vielleicht streichen viele Leute meinen Gedankengang einfach als "Schwachsinn" ab


Genau, so ist es!


Soranu schrieb:


> 4. Jeder der den Thread nur runter scrollt um mich dann doch zu flamen schickt mir bitte eine PM.



Mach ich nich'! Er wird ja dadurch nicht weniger schwachsinnig!

Einen Rat von mir gibt's umsonst: Spiel was anderes!


----------



## Kurak (31. August 2009)

jeder hier reitet nur auf dem geld rum was diese zusetzlichen dienste einbringen
aber keiner denkt nur mal dran warum diese geld einbringen und warum sie überhaubt eingefürt wurden
na weil sich das die algemeine spielerschaft gewünscht hat

servertransver, warum?
-weil der eine mal auf server A angefangen hat und auf max level merkt 
bin auf dem falschen server

da entweder der die freude auf einem anderen server spielen 
oder einfach einem der server nicht gefählt
lösungen 
man levelt auf nem anderen server aufs neue (wir wissen alle wie viel freude das  machen bereitet);
aufhören mit WoW (ich gibs zu bringt blizz KEIN GELD)
oder *servertransver *

Namens änderung, warum?
-weil man vieleicht einen beklopten namen aus spass gewelt hat (und nun der char riesich fun macht)
oder man probleme mit den anderen spielern hat aber ein servertranzver doch ein wenich zu teuer ist

rundum charakter verenderung, warum?
-weil man nach drei jahren merkt das der main doch echt blöde aussieht
oder man will nur mal was neues sehen ohne gleich einen neuen char zu leveln

das baldiege Farktionswekseln, warum?
-weil der eine mal auf Allianz seite angefangen hat und auf max level merkt 
bin bei der falschen fraktion
da entweder der die freude auf Horden seite spielen 
oder einfach einem die Allianz nicht gefählt

vieleicht balt möglicher rassen wecksel, warum?
-siehe_ rundum charakter verenderung, warum?_


----------



## saat4ever (31. August 2009)

und weiter? Dich zwingt doch niemand diese Dienste zu nutzen oder? Warum regst du dich dann so darüber auf? Und nur weil der Typ der in OG neben dir steht auf diese Dienste zurück gegegriffen hat verändert sich doch überhaupt nichts für dich.
Und klar will Blizzard Geld verdienen, das wollten sie auch schon vor WoW und wie gesagt dich zwingt niemand mehr als die 13 Euro auszugeben.
Das rumgeheule ist mittlerweile echt nicht mehr zu ertragen, hör doch einfach auf zu spielen wenn dich das so extrem stört. Kannste nicht? jo dann lebe damit aber hör auf rum zu heulen...


----------



## Cracs (31. August 2009)

@TE das sind alles optionale Kosten die für Leute gedacht sind die ihren Character bei der erstelleung versaut haben, nen Mitspieler von mir hat in seinen Namen ein E beim priest vergessen für sowas ist das doch ganz in Ordnung.

Und beim Arena Turnier und solche Aktionen ist klar du musst ja auch startgeld bei Rl turnieren entrichten.

Und nunja WoW ist ne Dienstleistung.. Wolltest du 5 Jahre was tun ohne 1 cent dafür zu sehen?


----------



## Azshkandir (31. August 2009)

Die Leute glauben auch, Blizzard sei die Wohlfahrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soranu (31. August 2009)

Grimmzahn schrieb:


> Genau, so ist es!
> 
> 
> Mach ich nich'! Er wird ja dadurch nicht weniger schwachsinnig!
> ...



Hab dich mal gemeldet. Kritik ist Okay solange sie Kontruktiv bleibt. Deine ist eine bodenlose Frechheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (1. September 2009)

Grimmzahn schrieb:


> Genau, so ist es!
> 
> 
> Mach ich nich'! Er wird ja dadurch nicht weniger schwachsinnig!
> ...



Schön, dass du so wunderbar sachlich bist und dich unter das Niveau jedes Forentrolls runterlässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema: Ich habs leider nich ganz gelesen, weil ich grade irgendwie neben mir stehe, aber du hast zumindest insofern recht, dass Activision der "Fehler im System" ist. Die Geldgeilheit entsteht meiner Meinung nach fast alleine durch Activision.


----------



## Vrocas (1. September 2009)

Sich als "Sausage" (engl. für Wurst) zu bezeichnen zeigt ebenfalls nicht von hohem /ironie on Nivea /ironie off


----------



## Fusssi (1. September 2009)

Bleibt noch zu sagen: Wenn Ihr euch mal genau so ins Zeug legen würdet beim Thema politischer Willkür und Korruption in Deutschland!!!!!!!!


----------



## Archonlord (1. September 2009)

..naja ich bin zumindest dafür dankbar dass wow den großteil der flamer und kiddies für sich beansprucht und es deshalb bei keinem anderen mmo (außer vlt f2p) so niveaulos zugeht
Allerdings verhindert dieser zustand auch dass cataclysm mich zur rückehr bewegt auch wenn 90% davon verdammt interessant klingen
(vllt mal 10tage rolle der bla test auf nem rp-server aber viel hoffnung hab ich ja nicht)
Echt wie hier einige rumtönen.. macht ihr das auf der straße/hauptschule/sonderschule/zuhause auch so?.. wenn ja müsstet ihr ja alle ziemlich dicke Backen haben


----------



## TheGui (1. September 2009)

Wars net mal so das Blizzard sagte "es kostet damit es nicht jeder 5x die woche macht" UND "damit man sich die sache erst durch den kopf gehen läst bevor man Transt/zur Transe wid und Co." 

deswegen kostet der ganze quark.. aber hey, wers nicht macht den brauchts net zu jucken wiviel die geschlechts OP eines trolls kostet ^^


----------



## Soranu (1. September 2009)

Oho das Niveau Steigt....


----------



## Dabow (1. September 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Rundum-Charakteranpassung / 10€



Das kostet doch 15 € ?


----------



## DonTorti (1. September 2009)

Na ja Du hast ja schon recht mit deinen post hier allerdings hast du dabei noch was vegessen^^.   Es ist mittlerweile ja schon so weit das es den meisten spielern so geht wie activision nur halt in anderer Form. Die Gamer wollen nur noch lila sein nur noch g verdienen ( Priester berufe  bb und kräuter ) desweiteren siehe hero ini ( Frage dps antwort 1200 antwort zu low nob ) nur noch hero wenn du schon full t 9 bist. Ich weiß nicht aber traurig ist es schon wenn alle schon so werden wie das was sie verurteilen und ich sehe es jeden tag alle meckern über das spiel oder das alles scheiße geworden ist aber mal ehrlich sind die spieler besser wenn sie nur besser equipte mal mitnehmen ??   Man sieht also das es ein Spiel ist in dem man die Probleme der softwarehersteller auf die Gamer übertragen kann. Solange dieses Spiel so Profitorientiert ist wie zur zeit solange werden auch die spieler so denken und das ist es was dieses spiel leider nicht mehr ganz soooooo schön macht. Ich denke mal das es Activision jetzt auch sehr schnell merken wird das die Gamer nicht mehr so zufrieden sind den viele der leute hier werden denke ich mal auf das neu kommenden ( A... ) umsteigen und dann wird der nette man an seinen schreibtisch merken hmmmmm da renen viele gamer weg ist es vl doch alles zu sehr aufs geld gemmacht solten wir vl die preise etwas ändern. Allerdings wird wohl eher passieren was passieren muß ( Addon rausknallen zu überhöten preis und hoffen das se alle bleiben ).      Und falls einer sagen möchte " warum spielst du noch " hier die antwort = weil ich einer von denen bin die sich im spiel alles erarbeiten müßen und immer mal froh bin wenn sich eine raid gruppe erbarmt ein normalen spieler ohne die mega raid erfahrung oder full t9 mitzunehmen ^^


----------



## Fedaykin (1. September 2009)

Eine kurze off topic Annmerkung in Bezug auf meinen Vorposter: Augenkrebs. Denn das bekomme ich wenn ich mir diesen Wortsalat anschaue. Furchtbar!

Zurück zum Thema:

Sicherlich, der Ersteller des Threads hat recht. Blizzard bzw. ActivisionBlizzard versucht Profit zu machen bzw. aus einigen Dienstleistungen, wie z.B. der Charakteranpassung, Profit zu schlagen. Im Endeffekt hat sich doch nichts im Vergleich zu früher geändet, oder?

Du zahlst weiterhin deine EUR 13,00 im Monat und hast absolut die selbsen Annehmlichkeiten wie früher, keine Einschränkungen! Die neuen bezahlbaren "Features" sind lediglich eine Option. Wenn du sie nicht nutzen möchtest, dann lass es. Niemand zwingt dich dazu.

Von daher hast du weiterhin die monatlichen Kosten von EUR 13,00 und kannst wie früher auch das tolle Spiel genießen.

Dass Activision weiterhin Geld verdienen möchte, ist vollkommen legitim und kann ich nur unterstützen. Solange ich frei entscheiden kann, ob ich die (nicht spielentscheidenden) Anpassungen vornehme oder nicht, soll mir das recht sein. Und wenn es Spieler gibt, die ihr hart verdientes Geld in diese Anpassungen investieren, Blizzard dadurch mehr Profit macht und mehr Geld für die Entwicklung zukünftiger Spiele zur Verfügung hat, soll mir das recht sein.


----------



## GeratGonzo (1. September 2009)

Was mich wundert, warum gibt es so viele Themen mit "OMG BLIZZARD IST EIN MOLOCH UND SAUGT UNS DAS GELD AUS DER TASCHE"

Wir leben im kapitalismus! Die Kommunisten haben den Kalten Krieg nicht gewonnen...

Und mal ehrlich, 13,- monatlich ist nicht so viel wenn man bedenkt das es gut 624h Spielzeit (Ja, Mitwoche sind schon abgezogen) sein könnten. Zeig mir bitte ein anderes Spiel, das solch ein Preisleistugnsverhältniss hat. Schau dir mal Fallout an, ein super Spiel, ich hab gut 50,- dafür bezahlt und war in zwei Wochen damit fertig (folglich ca. 100h Spielzeit).

Also, was soll so ein thread?!?

Ich bin zwar kein Fan des Kapitalismus, aber er scheint zu funktionieren!

So long


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Ich finde die Preise von Blizzard absolut angemessen.
Besonders, weil ich selber absolut nichts davon zahlen muss, außer die Lizenz des Spiels.


*1) Rundum-Charakteranpassung*
Wer sich zur Erstellung eines Charakters genug Zeit nimmt, muss dieses Feature nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Ansonsten kann man sich mittlerweile auch recht zügig einen neuen Charakter hochleveln. Mit Einführung des Barbiers wurde ebenfalls schon viel zur Umgestaltung getan.

*2) Servertransfer bzw Ally-Hordetransfer*
Siehe oben. Wer sich bei der Auswahl des Servers genug Zeit nimmt, muss dieses Feature nicht in Anspruch nehmen. Ansonsten kann man sich mittlerweile auch recht zügig einen neuen Charakter hochleveln.

*3) Die Lizenzkosten*
Ein Neustarter muss nicht 60 Euro für seine Lizenzen bezahlen.
Hierbei genügt es, wenn er einfach die normale Lizenz für 10 Euro kauft.
Wenn er unbedingt Blutelf oder Draenei spielen will, kann er sich die zweite Lizenz dazukaufen.
WotLk braucht man atm noch gar nicht.

Bis Cataclysm rauskommt, gibts bestimmt ne neue Battlechest. Die alte (Classic+BC) kostet gerademal 22 Euro. Die nächste mit Classic+BC+WotLk kostet bestimmt nicht mehr als 40 Euro, vllt sogar mit nem netten Gimmick dabei.. wie nem Poster oder nem Mousepad.

Zudem finde ich - auch wenn mans nicht zahlen muss - 60 Euro für ein Spiel mit 2 Erweiterungen absolut gerechtfertigt. Guck mal auf die PS3-Spiele. Da zahlt man ab und zu für 1 Consolenspiel 70 Euro. So ist das Leben.

*4) Die Onlinegebühren*
Ich hab oft daran gezweifelt dass diese gerechtfertigt sind.
Mittlerweile zahl ich die 13 Euro gerne. Ich spiele WoW momentan wieder recht gerne, weil die Gilde ein ganz ganz tolles Onlineambiente bietet. Die 13 Euro kann ich mir locker leisten. Wenn ich mir denke.. 3 Packungen Kippen.. 4 große Hefeweizen.. 1 neue DvD.. 1 recht alte CD.. oder ne halbe Flasche guten Whiskey.. -> da verzicht ich gern auf etwas wie das, und zahl dafür ein Monat WoW, wo ich dann 30 Tage im Monat Spaß hab.

Zudem kommt -> Dass es mittlerweile zig Möglichkeiten gibt den Kosten auszustellen.
Rolle der Auferstehung. Wirb einen Freund.
Wenn man ein Abo nimmt kommts wieder billiger. So zahlt man zB für 3 Monate Spielzeit nicht 39 Euro, sondern nur 33. Zurzeit hab ich noch 3 Gratismonate von Auferstehungsrollen und einer Freundswerbung.

*5) Die Arenagebühren*
Es tut mir leid, wenn ichs hart ausdrücke - aber PvP in WoW ist doch schon seit Classic nichtmehr das was es mal war. Wem der PvP-Modus wirklich gefällt ist bestimmt auch gern bereit diese 10 Euro zu zahlen. Ich machs nicht.
WoW ist meiner Meinung nach als PvE-RPG klasse.. aber wenn ich PvP machen will zahl ich nicht 10 Euro für son Dings, sondern kauf mir um 20 Euro ein Spiel ala Guild Wars oder Aion, wo PvP auch wirklich PvP ist ;}


----------



## szene333 (1. September 2009)

Also, ich würde vorschlagen, dass die monatlichen Abo-Gebühren auf 50 € angehoben werden sollten. Vielleicht würde das das Niveau bei WOW ein wenig anheben.


----------



## Fedaykin (1. September 2009)

szene333 schrieb:


> Also, ich würde vorschlagen, dass die monatlichen Abo-Gebühren auf 50 € angehoben werden sollten. Vielleicht würde das das Niveau bei WOW ein wenig anheben.



Nur weil dir das Niveau nicht passt, musst du nicht einen solchen abwägigen Vorschlag unterbreiten. Wenn dir das Spiel nicht genug Niveau bietet, kannst du damit aufhören.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. September 2009)

kann er nicht - zu süchtig


----------



## Fedaykin (1. September 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> kann er nicht - zu süchtig



Das wird es sein.

Aber mal ehrlich welcher Süchtige würde freiwillig mehr für seine Drogen zahlen nur um sicher zu gehen, keine gestreckte Ware zu bekommen? Hauptsache der Preis stimmt, und man kann seine Sucht befriedigen.


----------



## szene333 (1. September 2009)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Nur weil dir das Niveau nicht passt, musst du nicht einen solchen abwägigen Vorschlag unterbreiten. Wenn dir das Spiel nicht genug Niveau bietet, kannst du damit aufhören.


Es geht nicht um das Spiel, sondern um die, die es spielen. Bleib einfach mal eine halbe Stunde gegen 19 Uhr in Dala oder OG hin. Dann weißt Du, was ich meine. Oder nimm mal an einem Rdm-Raid/Ini teil. Das hat teilweise mit Niveau nichts mehr zu tun. 

Ich wollte mit dem Vorschlag auch nicht behaupten, dass die Leute, die sich das leisten können besser wären. Es geht mir einfach um viele Minderjährige (den Begriff Kiddies mag ich nicht). Ich war auch mal jung, aber das Verhalten vieler junger Spieler verschlägt mir manchmal die Sprache (Ich weiss, es sind nicht alle so). Ja ja, die zahlen genauso 13 € wie wir, aber die extreme "verjüngung" von WOW hat leider viel kaputt gemacht. 

Ich weiss, mit so einer Aussage macht man sich wohl nicht gerade beliebt, aber das ist nunmal aus meiner Sicht eine Tatsache.


----------



## Herr Blizzard (1. September 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> während das Mädchen von nebenan welches doch so gerne die Onixya Pre mochte, sich tagtäglich vor ihren Pc setzen muss damit sie sich ihren Rotdrachen endlich leisten konnte und ihre Abogebühren gerade so durch Nachhilfe finanzieren kann.




Jaja, das Mädchen von nebenan welches durch Nachhilfe Geld verdienen muss. *gnihihi*


----------



## Zentoro (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *4) Die Onlinegebühren*
> Ich hab oft daran gezweifelt dass diese gerechtfertigt sind.
> Mittlerweile zahl ich die 13 Euro gerne. Ich spiele WoW momentan wieder recht gerne, weil die Gilde ein ganz ganz tolles Onlineambiente bietet. Die 13 Euro kann ich mir locker leisten. Wenn ich mir denke.. 3 Packungen Kippen.. 4 große Hefeweizen.. 1 neue DvD.. 1 recht alte CD.. oder ne halbe Flasche guten Whiskey.. -> da verzicht ich gern auf etwas wie das, und zahl dafür ein Monat WoW, wo ich dann 30 Tage im Monat Spaß hab.



So ist es!!!!

Ein Kollege fragte mich auch: Was? Du zahlt soviel im Monat dafür???

Ich habe aufgehört zu rauchen. Das kostete mich locker Hundert Euro im Monat und wenn man jeden Freitag, Samstag um die Häuser zieht, noch mal das gleiche.
Andere ziehen sich in der Woche vier DVD in den Kopf. Selbst, wenn man nur 2 die Woche 2 Stunden spielt, ist es ein sehr günstiges Hobby.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Zentoro schrieb:


> So ist es!!!!
> 
> Ein Kollege fragte mich auch: Was? Du zahlt soviel im Monat dafür???
> 
> ...




Eine Gitarrenstunde hat mich vor 3 Jahren 20 Euro gekostet.
Die hatte ich 4x im Monat bis ich mit der Ausbildung fertig war..
Also 13 Euro - sind zwar nicht wenig für ein Onlinespiel.. auf Dauer gerechnet.
Aber gerechtfertigt sindse.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. September 2009)

Ich kann dem TE an für sich zustimmen, außer
- , dass WotLK hatte nichtmal beim release 70€ gekostet. Zumindest hatte ich bei Amazon 30€ bezahlt.
- , dass die Community einen großen Einfluss auf das Spiel hat und wahrscheinlich eine "indirekte Teilschuld" hat, welche ihr aber wohl kaum bewusst ist.


----------



## Tandial (1. September 2009)

wie ich schon in meinen anderen leben zu sagen pflegte:

Kapitalismus ist scheiße^^

Brennt Babylon nieder! dann gibts kein Acti mehr


----------



## Frostbeule16 (1. September 2009)

Richtig richtig. Wow ist ein
tolles Spiel. Ich muss dem Te sowie den Postern iwo allen rechtgeben. Alledem wird trotzdem kein mmo wow einholen.  Das hat kein groß  toll angekündigtes mmo geschafft. Wow wird massnlastiger und wem das nicht passt der kann nun mal einfach gehen. Das was passiert ist ja nicht zu euerm Nachteil. Mehr lann ich jetzt nicht dazu sagen. Tante edit meldet sich


----------



## FrAkE (1. September 2009)

oens schrieb:


> @TE
> interessanter denkansatz den ich auch jederzeit unterstütze...
> 
> @-Migu-
> um deine frage zu beantworten eine gegenfrage meinerseits: hast du eine gescheite alternative zu wow?



gescheite alternative, meinst du das mit der gleichen billigen grafik wie wow? oder mit der verkindlichen bissigen comic grafik?
wen nein dann warte auf aion oder kauf die age of C.  oder EvE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zentoro (1. September 2009)

FrAkE schrieb:


> gescheite alternative, meinst du das mit der gleichen billigen grafik wie wow? oder mit der verkindlichen bissigen comic grafik?
> wen nein dann warte auf aion oder kauf die age of C.  oder EvE
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist zwar uralt und weiss jeder, aber noch mal für Dich: Grafik ist nicht alles. Insbesondere bei einem Online Spiel, bei dem Mio User mit unsterschiedlicher Hardware zusammen spielen.

Übrigens bin ich immer noch fasziniert, wenn ich mit dem Greifen in IF eintreffe.


----------



## Caveman1979 (1. September 2009)

Te rechtgeb!

Doch musst auch dazu sagen warum unbedingt 2 acc?

Das einzige was mich nervt ist die meldung zur zeit! Die Instancen sind voll versuche es späder nochmal!
Es ist zum Haare ausraufen du hast einen abreibtstag hinter dir gelassen und begibst dich abends zum erhollen mal wieder vor den Rechner um ein wenig spaß zuhaben zahlst ja auch dafür und dann diese Meldung(auf gut Deutsch verstehe ich das immer so,du blöder gimp was willst du hier gehe Farmen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scarletwitch1 (1. September 2009)

Sorry aber ich verstehe das Geschrei wirklich nicht.
Ich bin kein Blizz-Fanboy oder Girl.

Aber es stimmt das niemand gezwungen wird einen dieser Dienste in Anspruch zu nehmen.
Wer will kann immer noch das Original WoW kaufen, die 13 Euro im Monat bezahlen und spielen. Natürlich kann er dann weder BC noch WotLK spielen.

Aber ich kenne kein Spiel bei dem das anders wäre.
Wenn LotR oder AoC eine Erweiterung raus bringen muss ich die auch kaufen um die Inhalte nutzen zu können.
Genauso bei Warcraft III oder C&C Tiberium Wars nur um mal Beispiele zu nennen.

Was die kostenpflichtigen Dienste angeht finde ich das die Preise angemessen sind. Wer sich keine Gedanken darüber macht wie er seinen Char nennt oder welche Rasse er spielen möchte, der hatte früher nur die Möglichkeit alles zu löschen und neu anzufangen oder damit zu leben. Heute ist das nicht anders, nur das man eine neue Möglichkeit bekommen hat, die man nuten kann, aber nicht muss.

Um auf das Arena Tunier zu kommen. Wenn ich mich irgendwo für eine Sportveranstaltung anmelde muss ich meistens auch ein Startgeld zahlen.
Und etwas anderes ist das Arena Turnier meiner Meinung nach nicht.


Ich persönlich habe kein Problem mit Classic Servern. Allerdings würden sobald die draußen sind, die nächsten nach Pre-WotLK Servern schreien, und in einem Jahr Pre-Cataclysem Servern u.s.w. Ich kann verstehen das Blizzard dieses Risco nicht eingehen will.


----------



## Trinex (1. September 2009)

oh mein gott, blizz will geld verdienen und das möglichst schnell in möglichst kurzer zeit...

joa willkommen im kapitalismus würd ich sagen ;-)



btw:

zigaretten sind wieder um 50 cent teurer geworden, die 100mbit flatrate kostet bei meinem arbeitgeber 99€ und die schaumweinsteuer wurde afaik auch noch nicht abgeschafft

das wow kein lebensbedürfniss ist ergo ein luxusgut, davon hast wohl noch nix gehört... und luxus kostet eben ;-)


----------



## Nataku (1. September 2009)

Hm, wieso regen sich manche eigentlich über OPTIONALE kostenpflichtige Dienste auf? Ich wurde bisher noch nicht gezwungen, mehr als meine Abo-Gebühren zu zahlen. Charakteranpassung? Wozu, mir gefällt mein Char auch nach 5 Jahren noch. Wenn nicht, tja, dann kann ich mir immer noch einen neuen hochspielen. Wem dieser normale Weg zu umständlich ist, darf ja gern in die Tasche greifen. Gezwungen wird aber keiner dazu.

Just my 2 Cents.
mfg Nata


----------



## Whitechapel (1. September 2009)

Steppenwolff schrieb:


> Kapitalismus funktioniert nun mal so, ich versteh nicht warum das die Leute aufregt...
> Eine Wurstfabrik macht doch keine Wurst, damit die Leute satt werden, sondern um Geld zu verdienen!


Die Wurst muss aber schmecken, damit sie gekauft wird..


----------



## Sir Wagi (1. September 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> ...
> 1. Das ist ein Mimi Thread.
> 2. Meine Meinung ist meine Meinung.
> 3. Kritik ist erwünscht solange sie konstruktiv bleibt und ist
> ...



zu 1.: sign
zu 2.: sign
zu 3.: hab ich schon in tausend anderen Threads abgegeben, ich kenne die SuFu
zu 4.: nö
zu 5.: Siehe 4
zu 6.: Siehe 4
zu 7.: Siehe 4

In dem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guukkoo (1. September 2009)

13 Euro pro Monat finde ich eigentlich gerecht. Das Spiel ist einfach nur klasse, selbst wenn man auf Level 80 oder später auf Level 85 ist, hat man weiterhin viele Möglichkeiten weiter zu spielen.

Was mich lediglich stört: Der Charakter-Transfer, der 20 Euro kostet. Man stelle sich nur mal vor, ein guter Freund wird auf einmal WoW Spieler, spielt aber auf einem ganz anderen Realm. Ist doch klar, dass man dahin wechseln möchte, bzw. seinen Kumpel zu sich holen möchte. Ich finde, das mit den 20 Euro sollte dringend weg gemacht werden. Bei mir beispielsweise spielen etliche Leute WoW, jedoch bin ich als Neuankömmling in einen ganz anderen Realm gegangen, bin dort mittlerweile Level 33. Ich sehe jedoch nicht ein, nun extra noch 20 Euro zu zahlen um zu wechseln und einen neuen Charakter, bei dem ich wieder von Level 1 anfange werde ich auch nicht machen.

Blizzard sollte einfach mal überlegen. Wenn alle nachher auf Level 80 sind, ist das Risiko, dass der Account pausiert wird doch viel höher, als wenn ich einfach den Realm wechseln würde und mit Freunden PvP zocken würde. Aber denke mal, das wird eh nicht abgeschafft, leider :-(


----------



## Whitechapel (1. September 2009)

guukkoo schrieb:


> Man stelle sich nur mal vor, ein guter Freund wird auf einmal WoW Spieler, spielt aber auf einem ganz anderen Realm...



Kann man sich ja vorher nicht absprechen, ne?
Und selbst wenn er neu anfängt, die 10 lvl oder so nochmal von vorne zu spielen, machen's bein auch nich dicke!


----------



## Fusssi (1. September 2009)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Die Wurst muss aber schmecken, damit sie gekauft wird..


Zahlen ja alle Ihre Abbogebühr, also muß die Wurst ja gut sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soranu (1. September 2009)

-Platzhalter-


----------



## Soranu (14. September 2009)

Wollte nur mal anmerken dass ich heute oder morgen die Preise im 1# Post überrarbeite.!


----------



## Gnorfal (14. September 2009)

> Kritik ist erwünscht solange sie konstruktiv bleibt und ist


Fällt schwer, da Du lieber TE, weder konstruktiv noch objektiv beurteilst.

Ich nehme stark an, dass wenn es Deine Firma wäre, wir alle umsonst spielen dürften und zwar für immer mit dem Namen, dem Aussehen und der Mechanik, welche von Anfang an gegeben ward...

Ich verurteile dieses scheiss Schubladen Denken:

- man muss kein Einzelsohn eines Mathe Profs sein, um sich nen Spektraltiger zu leisten (zuviel Barlow gehört, hm?)

Nur weil jmd anderes vllt etwas mehr Geld ins Spiel steckt, als Du, muss das nich zwangsläufig Reichtum bedeuten.

Wie sehen wir WoW? 
Ich sehe WoW auf meinen Monitoren.

Sehen wir es?
Ja, wenn die Monitore an sind und ich mich einlogge.


----------



## Nimophelio (14. September 2009)

Deine Meinung ist nicht nur deine Meinung sondern auch meine Meinung. Ich stimme dir in allen belangen zu.


----------



## SulTaNkx (14. September 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> *Hallo Buffed. Hallo WoW-Spieler, und Liebhaber, und der komplette Rest dieses Forums...*
> Vielleicht streichen viele Leute meinen Gedankengang einfach als "Schwachsinn" ab, allerdings hoffe ich doch auf die paar [oder eben auch mehr] welche die jetzigen Problematik ein/sehen.
> 
> World of Warcraft war nicht Perfekt.
> ...



dazu kann man nur sagen wer qualität will muss dafür tief in die tasche greifen^^
wenn dir das nicht passt spiel runes of magic oder so da hasste nicht unbedingt kosten#
kannst aber auch ne woche warten bis sich bei dir mal nen gm meldet!!usw 


und deine aufzählung von addons ist unlogisch 
du brauchst die ersten monate eh nur das grundspiel und das abonnement
also kommste pro spieler ca auf 35euro
wenn dir das zuviel ist bist du auf jedenfall falsch bei wow
aber naja spielst wahrscheinlich nur greenpepper spiele aus der spiele pyramide für 5euro
aber sowas kannste von fasst keinem online game erwarten(ausser AoC das gibts von greenpepper für 6,99) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und du musst das mal so sehen wow ist einfach ein produkt 
und hasste schonmal ne firma gesehen die umsonst arbeitet? wieso sollte das dann bei wow der fall sein?
denk mal drüber nach, ich glaube wenn du arbeitest , machst auch keinen finger krumm für umsonst^^


----------



## Soranu (14. September 2009)

Sollte nun Stimmen. Wenn die Preise nicht dem Durschnitt entsprechen bitte PM an mich!


----------



## Soranu (15. September 2009)

Preise erneut bearbeitet!


----------



## gehix (15. September 2009)

Ich sage mal so. Warum auch kostenlos?
Ich hab mir das Spiel gekauft und löhne die Monatsgebühr. Das weitere Features ebenfalls mit Kosten versehen sind, ist eigentlich nur eine normale Sache. Wer verlangt denn heute kein Geld für seine Zusatzleistungen, auch wenn diese noch so minimal an Arbeitsaufwand sind?
Sie damals bei den Internetprovidern, als man sich "Fastpath" dazu holen konnte. Bei einigen war es eine einmalige Sache, das das aktivieren 1 Euro gekostet hat, bei andere zahlte man den Euro/Monat. ^^

Vergleichbar mir allen BrowserGames. Shakes und Fidget, Wüstenkrieg und wer weiß was sonst noch alles. Die Spiele sind alle soweit kostenlos, will man allerdings besser sein, Features nutzen, kostet es. 

Heute ist eben nichts mehr umsonst und wenn es meine Firma wäre, würde ich das genau so handeln, wie Blizzard. 
Das ist einfach Buisness, auch wenn es nicht jedem gefällt. ^^


----------



## Sneaks (15. September 2009)

Alle Reden nur von mimimimi Blizz will Profit machen. Ich weiß ja nicht ob es dir bewusst ist aber nurmal so nebenbei....

Blizzard ist eine ein Spiele Entwickler und Activision der Herrausgeber und meines Erachtens eine Firma. Und was machen Firmen im Idealfall? Genau Geldverdienen. Iss doch wohl klar das die mehr Angebote für mehr Kohle geben. Geh mal in den Aldi und nehm ein Sixpack Bier und geh raus ohne zubezahlen das ist das was du hier sagst. Blizz soll so sein? 

Und Natürlich dreht sich alles nur um den Profit.

Aber mal was anderes wenn es die ganzen Angebote schon früher gegeben hätte würde auch kein Mensch rumheulen. Das ist genauso die sich zu Bc immer Classic gewünscht haben und geschrien haben ähhh jeder rennt mit epics rum und jetzt sagen ähh geb mir BC zurück Wotlk iss zueinfach.

Mal im Ernst Leute die sich darüber aufregen das Blizz Angebote macht (die man NICHT nutzen MUSS) haben doch ernsthaft irgendwo einen an der Waffel. Eine Firma lebt von Geld. Warhammer, Hdro, da läufts genauso. Und jetzt kommen alle sagen NEIN sitmmt garnet. Türlich stimmts wie sollen die den ohne Kohle weiter entwickeln. Vllt. haben andere Spieleentwickler net so ein großes Angebot wie Blizz aber trozdem nehmen sie genauso ihr Geld ein. Macht euch mal arüber gedanken bevor ihr Flamt ähhhhh Blizz will nur Kohle! Denn natürlich wollen die das O_o

Abgesehen davon iss deine Rechnung dumm

Classic + BC   24,99
Wotlk              19,99
Ein Monat Acc  12,99
                       57,99

Wogegen ein neuspiel mit ca. 30 Std Spielspass (wenn überhaupt) genau Soviel kostet.


So das wars erstmal.

Ps. Wer Rechtschreibfehler,Gramatikfehler etc. findet darf sie behalten und ne Buchstabensuppe drauß kochen.


----------



## Rainaar (15. September 2009)

Man bekommt als Kunde neue *Möglichkeiten* die das gekaufte Produkt betreffen - man könnte sich freuen.

Aber etwas gut zu finden ist völlig uncool, weshalb man dann von Abzocke spricht.

Tut mir echt leid aber Ihr habt doch den Schuss nicht gehört. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. September 2009)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Dass sie so gleichzeitig nervige wie auch schöne Sachen wie so ziemlich alle Pre-Questreihen weggepatcht haben nervt mich auch ein wenig.



gerade das... zu bc selbst für kara ne pre gebraucht (später nur noch einer, anfangs sogar jeder der rein wollte^^) heute alles freier eintritt...


----------



## Doropesch (15. September 2009)

AION kommt bald , falls es ein Erfolg wird wird Activision vieleicht umdenken.

Ich kann es jedem nur empfehen AION mal anzutesten.


----------



## Faransol (15. September 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> *Hallo TE und alle anderen Buffed besucher *
> 
> 
> 2. Meine Meinung ist meine Meinung.
> 3. Kritik ist erwünscht solange sie konstruktiv bleibt und ist



Also

2. Deine Meinung ist deine Meinung UND MEINE !!!!
3. Sehr schön geschrieben.... need more xD

Schönen Tag noch und ein schöner Gruss an alle 

von

Fara


----------



## Freakypriest (15. September 2009)

Ich finde nicht das es gerade Teuer ist. 

Mein Telefonanschluss kostet schon mehr ohne das ich den Höhrer anfasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und bei meinen 20Stunden spielzeit die Woche komme ich auf 15cent die stunde, das gleicht für mich die anschaffungskosten mehr als aus.


----------



## Sock (15. September 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Werbt einen Freund [Scheint für euch attraktiv allerdings für Blizzard reiner Goldfluss]
> 2 Accounts:
> 2 x Classic 30€
> 2 x Burning Crusade 30€
> ...


Würd ich so nicht sagen.. da in jedem Classic WoW 1 Monat frei ist.. aber generel gesehen ist es für Blizzard reiner Goldfluss. Allerdings musst dus auch mal so sehen das du ja auch was davon hast. Und für die ersten Wochen reicht es sich Classic zukaufen und dann wenn man auf Level 50 zugeht sich BC zuhollen.. ausser man will Blutelf oder Drenai spielen. Wotlk brauchste auch erst wenns in die nähe von 68 geht. Und generel hat ja meistens schon einer WoW und will nen Freund dazu bringen anzufangen. Ich behaupte mal das selten 2 Leute mit WoW anfangen da sie von Werbt-einen-Freund erfahrn haben.. wie auch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soranu schrieb:


> Sollten wir dann noch Angebote in Anspruch nehmen wie  die Rundum-Charakteranpassung da uns unsere Nachtelfen nach 70 Tagen /played
> Zeit zu den Ohren raushängen sind weitere 20 € fällig..


Wie wärs mit einfach mal 5Minuten überlegen ob man diesen Char wirklich so wie er in der Charaktererstellung aussieht spielen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soranu schrieb:


> In die des Arenatuniers.
> Weitere 20 € reihen sich auf einem Kalifornischem Softwareherstellers ein. Moment wo liegt Activision, und haben die die echten Mittarbeiter vor ein paar Monaten gefesselt und sich getarnt um den gottgleichen Ruf Blizzards zu ihren dunklen Profitgedanken zu nutzen?!!!
> Wohl schon. /ironie off


Ich glaube ja das die 20€ ja eher dafür sind das sich nur Leute anmelden dies ernst meinen.. aber 10€ würdens auch tun... lass mich hier aber gerne belehren falls wers besser weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Soranu schrieb:


> World of Warcraft ist ein großartiges Spiel.
> Blizzard ist großartig.


./sign..
Geb ich dir recht, aber bedenke das Menschen einfach habgierig und "Mimimi-Flamer" sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Soranu schrieb:


> 1. Das ist ein Mimi Thread.
> 2. Meine Meinung ist meine Meinung.
> 3. Kritik ist erwünscht solange sie konstruktiv bleibt und ist
> 4. Jeder der den Thread nur runter scrollt um mich dann doch zu flamen schickt mir bitte eine


1. naja.. bisschen schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. jeder darf seine eigene Meinung haben
3. da oben steht meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. hmm.. glaub nicht das mein Beitrag ein Flame-Beitrag ist^^

Greez Sock


----------



## Antigonos (15. September 2009)

Hallo
Das ist n loliger Tread^^ Klar gibt es kostenpflichtige Angebote na und? Es wird N I C H T S angeboten was in irgendeinerweise spielentscheidend wäre. Mich persönlich stört es weniger, dass Charakteranpassung und Fraktionswechsel Geld kosten, als vielmehr die Tatsache, dass es Charakteranpassung und Fraktionswechsel überhaupt gibt. Aber obs des nu gibt oder nich, ob des Geld kostet oder nicht ist doch völlig egal und wenn dein armes Mädchen von nebenan sich des nich leisten kann OMFG muss sie eben nen neuen Char leveln, weggepatchte Pre-Q Rehen sind da imo wesentlich schlimmer und störender aber ist auch egal is nun mal so. Wenn se das konsequend durchziehen kommt als nächstes der kostenpflichtige Klassenwechsel. Die Frage ist was macht es denn mit Dir TE? Ist es der NEID der aus Dir schreit? Bist vielleicht Du nicht der N8-11 der zu ner dummen Kuh wurde sondern das kleine arme Mädchen was sabbernd vor neid grün werdend dabei zusah? Ohh und last but not least Spektraltiger usw hmmm naja kann ich nicht verstehen wieso man sich sowas für 1k &#8364; oder so bei Ebay kauft, liegt aber wohl daran das mein Penis groß und hart ist und meine Freundin mich liebt aus diesem Grund geht es mir im RL gut genug und deshalb kann ich auf solche virtuellen Gentitalvergrößerungen zur stärkung des Egos verzichten was dazu führt das ich mich über 1k &#8364; für irgend ne dumme Rubbelkarte nicht aufregen kann.
WoW ist nicht perfekt, war nie perfekt und wird es auch nie sein (absolute Zustimmung) und je nachdem wie sehr es mich stört entscheide ich mich dann dazu damit aufzuhören. Witzig die ganzen "Was sollte ich denn dann machen gibt zu WoW ja keine Alternative" zu lesen... Leute versucht es mal mit einer Entwöhnungstherapie und mit Leben.
Ich werde am 25.09 Aion spielen und hoffe das es mich rockt aber HdR rockte nicht (OMFG und das nem Tolkien Fan:< ) AoC rockte nicht und WH hab ich mir weil zu PvP lastig nicht mal angesehen^^ Ich hoffe auf Aion aber nicht wegen völlig belangloser, bezahlbarer Dienste die eigentlich kein interessieren, oder weil i nich wüßte was ich sonst mit mir anfangen könnte, sondern nur weil nach fast 5jahren n weng die Luft raus ist.
mfg


----------



## Technocrat (15. September 2009)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Bin ganz deiner Meinung. WoW ist ein sehr schönes Spiel bzw. WAR ein schönes Spiel. Activision als Virus zu bezeichnen ist sogar zutreffend. Doch stellt sich mir die Frage ob Blizz lieber Geld sieht oder viele glückliche Spieler? Wohl eher das Geld sonst würde es sowelche Threads nicht geben.



Solche Threads gibt es weil Leute dümmlich labern, die weder was von BWL verstehen noch nachdenken. Blizzard tut ALLES damit die Masse der Spieler zufrieden ist, denn NUR SO verdienen sie Geld. Wenn ein paar abartige Dauerzocker damit nicht zufrieden sind, rechnet Blizzard so: 95% > 5%, und ändert WoW wie wir erlebt haben. Das sie damit richtig liegen und die meisten Spieler glücklich machen (mich auch) zeigen ihre Geschäftszahlen.

Übrigens: MMO Spiele lassen sich nur von kommerziellen Unternehmen stemmen, und die wollen nunmal Knete sehen.


----------



## Dunator (15. September 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> *Angebote:*
> -------------------------------------------------------
> World of Warcraft am Start geleitet von Blizzard:
> 
> ...


es gibt auch kostenlose mmorpgs, doch diese werden zb über kleine boni finanziert, die man in wow kostenlos bekommt und diese kleinen boni können einen auch mal in nur 3 monaten über 2000 euro kosten!
ich kenn da ein fall aus der firma und der junge ist verschuldet, weil es ja kostenlos war (das spiel nicht die extra funktionen).

dazu möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass dieser preis in meinen augen noch völlig in ordnung ist.



Soranu schrieb:


> World of Warcraft heute geleitet von ActivvisionBlizzard:
> [Für mich reines Profitrechnen]
> 
> Das Arenatunier / 10 €


diese gebühr wurde sogar schon ausgibig von blizzard erklärt. es handelt sich um eine logische schutzgebühr. diese gebühr stellt sicher, dass nur leute mit einem gewissen skill und interesse an dem tunier teilnehmen und nicht jeder hanz sich dafür anmeldet (nur um mal nen vollequipten char zu spielen, den sowas passiert leider immer bei kostenlosen sachen in wow).



Soranu schrieb:


> Rundum-Charakteranpassung / 10€


schutzgebühr, damit nicht jeder jederzeit seinen charakter ändert. zwar sind 10 euro nicht viel, doch sie sorgen dafür, dass man nicht wild seinen charakter verändert, sondern erstmal nachdenkt und es am ende ernst meint (eine must have gebühr).



Soranu schrieb:


> Charakterumbenennung / 8 €


diese gebühr ist zwar etwas günstiger, benötigt aber auch diese mindesthöhe, damit nicht jeder wild seinen namen ändert.



Soranu schrieb:


> Kostenpflichtiger Charaktertransfer / 20 €


hier treffen gleich zwei punkte zusammen: die schutzgebühr (muss ich nicht nochmal erklären) und personalkosten.
die charaktere werden vor dem transfer geprüft, was ein mensch übernimmt und dieser muss natürlich bezahlt werden.
da dieses personal nicht direkt bei blizzard angestellt ist, wird blizzard auch hier ein entsprechender stundenlohn angerechnet und dieser wird über 20 euro liegen (nicht zu verwechseln, mit dem geld, welches die fachkraft bekommt, da noch sozialabgaben, steuern, etc dazu kommen).
ich kann zwar nicht sagen wie hoch genau aber nur mal als beispiel:
eine elektrofachkraft (in der industrie) hat einen stundenlohn von über 30 euro.
eine richtige it fachkraft (unsudiert) kostet mal eben sogar das doppelte (oder mehr).

hier kann sich ja jeder ausrechnen, dass diese 20 euro schon angebracht sind.



Soranu schrieb:


> 13 Euro [Bzw abweichende Preise] /Monat.


von diesem geld werden die server, die gms, die patch entwicklung und so weiter finanziert.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ich bin auch kein so großer freund von der verbindung, aber mein frust hat etwas andere natur *shakes & figet nachtrauer*.
doch hier haben viele und erstrecht der TE keine richtige konstruktive kritik abgeliefert.

stattdessen haben sie unwissend und undurchdacht hier "rumgeflamt".
selbst auf der letzten seite, konnte ich noch lesen, wie argumente in den wind geschlagen würden und die leute einen solchen humbuk glauben und das finde ich persönlich echt schade,
dass einige leute einfach gute argumente und diskusionen nicht verstehen und ein auf "du bist doof ich hab recht" andere versuchen doof darstehen zu lassen.

P.S.: an TE: dadurch, dass du dich darüber aufregst, hast du indirekt einen beweis gestellt, dass blizzard richtig gehandelt hat mit diesen gebühren.


----------



## Biggles (15. September 2009)

Wo bleibt der sinnfreie Kommentar von Tikume oder hab ich den übersehen?


----------



## Soranu (15. September 2009)

Ich find Tikumes Beiträge sehr erheiternt.
Vielleicht macht sie das nicht Sinnvoller/freier, aber dennoch erheiternt, was den Beitrag ja wieder mit sinn füllt...


hmm....


----------



## Soranu (19. September 2009)

Preise nochmal leicht überrarbeitet wegen ner PM.


----------



## DarkMoettchen (19. September 2009)

Naja, was soll man sagen, im Grossen und Ganzen hast du Recht, aber wenn es dich so stört, frag ich mich, warum du dann weiterspielst...


----------



## ÜberNoob (19. September 2009)

Das Blizzard den Support runterfährt (2 Tage für nen Ticket), die Hardware knapp hält (lags, und Wartezeiten vor inis) und sonst auch sehr sparsam ist stimmt schon.
Das ist aber nicht erst so seit Activision mit an Bord ist, vielen fällt's nur jetzt erst auf. Bestes Beispiel sind Bugs, die seit Release im Spiel (und Blizzard auch bekannt) sind und nicht behoben werden, wie z.B. der "Entkommen" Bug.

Wie ich eben schonmal schrieb: warum sollte Blizzard mehr Aufwand treiben, die Leute zahlen doch. Die wären doch (betriebswirtschaftlich) mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert.


----------



## Soranu (19. September 2009)

Weil WoW ein grandioses Spiel ist ;-)


----------



## Arosk (4. Oktober 2009)

*auspack*


----------



## HappyChaos (4. Oktober 2009)

Solange es noch gefühlte 11Mio. (nach dem letzten Stand,mich würd mal endlich der neue interessieren...) Spieler spielen,wird Blizzard GAR NIX an ihrem Verhalten oder Support ändern.Erst wenn sie vllt 2-3Mio. verlieren sollten,wird sich evt. etwas ändern.Da das selbst in von sehr vielen Spielern langweilig gesegneten Content-Zeiten anscheinend immer noch nicht passiert,werden wir wohl eben genau diese Änderungen nicht mehr vor Ende von WoW erleben.


----------



## Arosk (4. Oktober 2009)

Als Fazit kann man ja sagen: "Wenns einem nicht gefällt soll mans nicht spielen"

Das ist zwar übertrieben gesagt, aber eigentlich ganz logisch.
Warum etwas spielen was einem garnicht gefällt? Es gibt doch noch tolle andere Spiele(oder nicht?)


----------



## Unfaith (4. Oktober 2009)

blizzard bietet schon länger kostenpflichtige dienste an.. activision hat damit mal garnichts zu tun 



nap


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Oktober 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> *Hallo Buffed. Hallo WoW-Spieler, und Liebhaber, und der komplette Rest dieses Forums...*
> Vielleicht streichen viele Leute meinen Gedankengang einfach als "Schwachsinn" ab, allerdings hoffe ich doch auf die paar [oder eben auch mehr] welche die jetzigen Problematik ein/sehen.
> 
> [...]
> ...


Der Punkt ist, dass man zu Anfang von WoW noch richtig gespührt, gesehen und an der ganzen Atmosphäre erlebt hat, dass man mit "World of Warcraft" ein Teil der Warcraft-Lore werden konnte. Das was man bisher nur aus Strategiespielen und Büchern kannte, konnte man hier in 3D erleben, mit einsteigen, um "hautnah" dabei zu sein.

Aber irgendwann hat sich das alles gewandelt, wahrscheinlich als Activision dazu kam. "World of Warcraft" hat irgendwann die Seele verloren und rotiert nun einfach nur noch als (großes) Zahnrad in der Geldmühle irgendwelcher Konzerne, deren Manager sich mit 100€ Scheinen die Zigarren anzünden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade drum.


----------



## Soranu (7. November 2009)

Und jetzt kommt ein "Pet Shop" ins spiel welcher "Pet Shop" heisst damit wir ihn nicht als "Item-Shop" abstempeln...
Achja 50% kommen nem guten Zweck zuguten [Keine schlechte Idee] aber 50% der Kohle kassiert blizzard... *hust* Ac-*hust*ti..vis*räusper*ion...


----------



## wildrazor09 (7. November 2009)

egal was Blizz macht werden es 11 mio bleiben.......denn wenn 10 leute hier rumflamen....naja sinds halt eben 10 Leute weniger


----------



## Soranu (7. November 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> egal was Blizz macht werden es 11 mio bleiben.......denn wenn 10 leute hier rumflamen....naja sinds halt eben 10 Leute weniger



Also wegan sowas quitet man WoW nicht.
Man hat einfach ... ein anderes Gefühl beim spielen.

Selbst wenn ich nur 1 Tag für mein Season 2 Set arbeiten muss, hab ich dafür Zeit investiert. [Gearbeitet ]
Wenn ich aber für 10&#8364; ein Pet kaufe, ist dass irgendwie komisch...
Ich habe es mir im warsten Sinne des Wortes "gekauft".
Ich weiß dass man S2 und ein Pet nicht vergleichen kann, aber wer weiß was kommt...


----------



## Enyalios (7. November 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> egal was Blizz macht werden es 11 mio bleiben.......denn wenn 10 leute hier rumflamen....naja sinds halt eben 10 Leute weniger



Tut mir leid für dich mein uninformierter Fanboy, aber WoW hat diese Woche ein paar Mio. Spieler erstmal verloren. Wieviele aus EU/USA noch spielen weiss man leider nicht da Blizzard komischerweise keine Accountzahlen mehr vorlegte.

Ach ja, nur um das klarzustellen:

Ob jetzt 10 sogenannte Forenheuler kündigen oder 10 Fanboys die keine 10 Minuten / Tag spielen können - Es juckt so oder so keine Sau. Nur um dich etwas auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückzuholen, von wegen es kümmert jemand wenn Spieler XY seinen Account kündigt.


----------



## Soranu (7. November 2009)

Ich habe den neuen Volkswechsel ganz vergessen...
Auch eine super ... Art.


----------



## Plattfusss (7. November 2009)

Unfaith schrieb:


> blizzard bietet schon länger kostenpflichtige dienste an.. activision hat damit mal garnichts zu tun
> 
> 
> 
> nap



Genau so siehts nämlich aus. Zunächst hat Blizzard auf die _großen Anfragen aus der Community_ gehört. Es kam der servertransfer auf den Wunschserver, was bis dato gar nicht möglich war, ausser man hatte Glück und der gewünschte Server gehört zu a) Server mit minimaler auslastung oder b)die entsprechenden ausgangs Server waren überbelastet und es wurde umgesiedelt.

Zu dieser Zeit hieß Blizzard nicht ActivisionBlizzard!

Danach kamen dann andere Features hinzu, jedoch verstehe ich nicht, was hier teilweise geweint wird deswegen. 
Blizzard hat von vorherein gesagt, dass solche Dinge niemals _eingeführt_ werden - ich weiss zwar nicht wieso, aber schiebe es einfach mal auf den Zusatz RGP - wer aber aus der Reihe tanzen will muss eben zusätzlich blechen[Punkt]

Wer weiterhin mit seinem Char zufrieden ist und keine SchönheitsOP braucht zahlt auch weiterhin "NUR" die 13€ monatlich. Der Rest muss eben tiefer in die Tasche greifen um seinem Ideal zu entsprechen.

Ich für meinen Teil würde genau das selbe machen. Der Kunde wünscht und "wir"(die Firma) handeln entsprechend, aber natürlich nicht kostenlos - sind ja schliesslich nicht bei der Wohlfahrt.

Und bei dem Itemshop..äh sry, Pet-Shop genau das selbe. Den Blizz-Shop gabs schon immer. Das nun neben Büchern, Plüschtierchen,Brettspielen TraidingCards und "Actionfiguren" auch InGame Pets angeboten werden ist doch wohl das normalste der Welt.

Activision mag ein sauhaufen sein und ich finds auch nicht sonderlich gut, dass es nun ActivisionBlizzard heisst, aber wie schon geschrieben: Das ganze Szenario gabs auch schon *vor* Activision


----------



## evalux (7. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Als Fazit kann man ja sagen: "Wenns einem nicht gefällt soll mans nicht spielen"



Ja, aber wenns einem gefällt und man spielt es 2 oder 3 Jahre, dann wirds geändert und es gefällt einem nicht mehr, weils nicht mehr dasselbe ist, klaro, kann man auch aufhören, nur *warum zum Deibel sollte man da seine Klappe halten ???*


----------



## Goranos (7. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Tut mir leid für dich mein uninformierter Fanboy, aber WoW hat diese Woche ein paar Mio. Spieler erstmal verloren. Wieviele aus EU/USA noch spielen weiss man leider nicht da Blizzard komischerweise keine Accountzahlen mehr vorlegte.


 Dazu hätte ich jetzt aber schon ganz gerne mal ne Quelle!
Wenn plötzlich 1 Zehntel oder mehr der Leute abspringen, würde man das merken. Und wenn du die Chinesen meinst, die kommen wieder bzw. sind über taiwanesische Server noch dabei.
Und Accountzahlen werden auch nicht wöchentlich herausgegeben soder allerhöchstens pro QUartel eher halbjährlich.


----------



## Braamséry (7. November 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> *Hallo Buffed. Hallo WoW-Spieler, und Liebhaber, und der komplette Rest dieses Forums...*
> Vielleicht streichen viele Leute meinen Gedankengang einfach als "Schwachsinn" ab, allerdings hoffe ich doch auf die paar [oder eben auch mehr] welche die jetzigen Problematik ein/sehen.
> 
> World of Warcraft war nicht Perfekt.
> ...



Zeig mir 1 Spiel dass perfekt ist. Das wirds net geben, weil jeder was anderes unter perfekt versteht.

Aber ich finde folgendes wird es besser ausdrücken können:

WoW war sehr schwer.
WoW wurde ein kleines bischchen einfacher.
WoW ist seit Wotlk ein Witz.

Ob es nun perfekt ist, liegt im Auga des Betrachters, aba es ist nunmal ein Witz wenns darum geht, dass das Spiel noch was interressantes hat. Das hat es nämlich netmehr.

1. Leveln:

- mit 300% leveln kann man sogar level verschenken. Gehts noch lächerlicher?
- man braucht weniger Ep, macht mehr dmg, was mehr ep bedeutet und kriegt pro q mehr ep.
- Man hat ein Mount ab 20, welches mit dem 40er Mount,w as auch lächerlich ist und dem ersten FM net soviel kostet wie das erste FM zu BC Zeiten.

2. Inis:

- Wenn man HDW oder BRD mit früher vergleicht (sowie eig jede classic ini) ist es lächerlich was daraus geworden ist. Man braucht kein CC mehr und die Mobs fallen um wie die fliegen.
- Wer denkt, dass EQ farmen heute schwer ist, weil die QS net viel hergeben, sollte einfach durch Inis rennen. Das ist einfach genug und bringt ep. Außerdem kann man z.B. die Kathedrale im kloster mit nem LvL 40 vergelter bei gutem eq und vllt tank eq, wenns besser geht, solo machen.

3. BC:

- Früher war es geil 58 zu werden und das erste Mal die Scherbenwelt zu betreten. Heute sagt sich jeder nur: Hoffetlich isses schnell vorbei.

4. Wotlk:

- Jeder dachte glaub ich zuerst: " Sieht ja gut aus, ist nicht zu einfach, bla bla bla" Bis er dann 70 wurde und gemerkt hat, dass das meeggaa einfach ist.

5. Raiden:

- Classic:
  - Raiden war schwer, Sets zusammenzubekommen mühselig und 40Leute zu finden hat auch net immer geklappt.

- BC:
  - Es wurde etwas leichter. mit 25Mann Raids konnte man mehr anfangen, da 25 eben kleiner istr als 40^^. Die Schwierigkeit war gut machbar und nicht zu schwer und man brauchte net nur 3Trys für neue Bosse, sondern eher 2-3 Raids, wenn man net grad von Supremus oda so ausgeht.

- Wotlk:
  - Für die meisten wurden Gilden überflüssig. Das erste Mal Naxx erlebte man net mit Freunden, sondern mit Rnds und Raids wie Archavon und Sartharion waren so einfach, dass man netma 80er gebraucht hätte.
- Die 10er Raids sind so dermaßen einfach, dass die meisten sich fragen ob das für Menschen MIT Hirn oder für Affen OHNE Hirn entwickelt wurde.

Es gäbe noch viel viel mehr Sachen, wie z.B. das Gold machen, was auch einfach ist oder die Heros, aber ich belasse es erstmal dabei.

MFG Braamséry


----------



## Soranu (7. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Zeig mir 1 Spiel dass perfekt ist. Das wirds net geben, weil jeder was anderes unter perfekt versteht.
> 
> Aber ich finde folgendes wird es besser ausdrücken können:
> 
> ...



Im großen und Ganzem: ja


----------



## 0/8/15 Casual (7. November 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Aber ich finde folgendes wird es besser ausdrücken können:
> 
> WoW war sehr schwer.
> WoW wurde ein kleines bischchen einfacher.
> WoW ist seit Wotlk ein Witz.


WoW ist villeicht für dich ein Witz. Ich wette es gibt genug Leute die es gut finden, dass es jetzt einfacher geworden ist.
Darüber rumzuheulen finde ich mit der Zeit langweilig, wird doch schon seit release gemacht...
Doch wenigstens einsehen, *dass* es einfacher geworden ist (es gibt genug Leute die immer noch steif und fest behaupten, dass WoW noch genau so schwierig ist wie zu Classic). 
Naxxramas war für mich ein Phänomen, es war gut schaffbar mit dem Equipment welches man sich auf dem Weg zur 80 erarbeitet hat (was es auch sein sollte), aber dennoch wurde es extrem schnell extrem einfach. "Seufz" Karazhan ist und bleibt meine lieblings Instanz. =)

BTT: Ob das alles nur von Activision verursacht wurde, weiss ich nicht, aber denoch hätte ich gerne besseren Support... Ja ich weiss es ist nicht einfach soviele Spieler zu unterstützen, aber wenn Blizzard von 3 Millionen Spielern mehr Geld bekommt dann sollen sie sich von dem Geld mehr Personal anschaffen und nicht etwas anderes.

-> Meine persöhnliche Meinung
Liebe Grüsse.


----------



## Selidia (7. November 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt ein "Pet Shop" ins spiel welcher "Pet Shop" heisst damit wir ihn nicht als "Item-Shop" abstempeln...
> Achja 50% kommen nem guten Zweck zuguten [Keine schlechte Idee] aber 50% der Kohle kassiert blizzard... *hust* Ac-*hust*ti..vis*räusper*ion...




Oh nein, Blizzard kassiert Kohle für Dienstleistungen, die sie exklusiv anbieten! SCHÄMEN SOLLTEN SIE SICH!!!!!


----------



## Senseless6666 (7. November 2009)

Naja der TE meinte das Wotlk 60 euro kostet, aeh bei release hats 40 gekostet, jetzt 60?^^ Und 30 je für Classic und BC halte ich auch für fraglich, hab nt nachgeguckt aba sind bestimmt eher 20... btw gibt auch battlechest und das ist nochmal billiger..^^


----------



## utos (7. November 2009)

Richtig lesen. 
Er schreibt 2x Wotlk kosten 60€
Auch wieder nur so halb gelesen...


----------



## skyline930 (7. November 2009)

Ich stimme dir teilweise zu. Auch Blizzard alleine war auch auf Kapital aus, nur nicht so wie jetzt Activision ._.
Mal schauen wie cata wird, ich persönlich erwarte das Schlimmste. Ich sage nur: Änderungen an den Stats (Die Sache mit Wille, Ap und ZM) - es gab ja die Sache mit dem Faceroll-Pala, mit Cata wird jede Klasse Faceroll.


----------



## Rungholt (7. November 2009)

Es ist nunmal LEIDER so das Blizzard von einem grösseren Unternehmen geschluckt worden ist. Wenn ich mich  recht Entsinne blieb Blizz mit den RPG´s sich immer selbst Treu! Aber auf Dauer mit NUR einer Handvoll Games aus einem einzigen Genre die Massen zu Halten und zu Vergrössern ist ziemlich schwer! 

Da hat es leider Activision mit ihren zum Teil kurzweiligeren Games leichter! Sie verdienen halt mehr! Darum auch das gekonnte Schlucken von Blizz! An deren Veröffentlichungen verdient Activision sich dumm und dämlich! Und das Monatlich! Da diese jetzt Schirmherr von Blizz sind bekommen sie den Grössten Teil vom Kuchen, und wollen natürlich noch weit mehr! Also jetzt der Pet-shop, später der Item-shop, sobald der Profit denen nicht mehr ausreicht!

Meine Meinung: Blizz hätte alles tuen sollen um diesen Aufkauf abzuwenden, aber naja IT IS DONE -.-


----------



## Rungholt (7. November 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Naja der TE meinte das Wotlk 60 euro kostet, aeh bei release hats 40 gekostet, jetzt 60?^^ Und 30 je für Classic und BC halte ich auch für fraglich, hab nt nachgeguckt aba sind bestimmt eher 20... btw gibt auch battlechest und das ist nochmal billiger..^^



Des geht... bei Veröffentlichung ca. 40 euro classic und bei Veröffentlichung BC als Edition ca 60, WotLK als Edition sogar 70! Die rechnung kommt hin^^


----------



## Earthwulf (7. November 2009)

Ach ja, ich bewundere immer wieder diese mimimiteads die sich binnen von minuten mit 1000 antworten füllen...

ich spiele nun auch schon seid über 3 jahren wow, mal mehr mal weniger, im durchschnitt zahle ich immer 13 euro... durchschnitt... nöö, mom ich ruf mal mein onlinebanking auf und überprüfe die letzten 3 jahre... ich zahl eigentlich immer 13 euro... seltsam wa!?

wohlgemerkt spiele ich ja auch nur aus reinem zeitvertreib und versuche mir nicht virtuell ein zweites leben zuzulegen und vor 12 jährigen kindern mit einem tollen tieger anzugeben... nein, ich fliege mit meinem drachen aus HDZ4 herum und es macht mir nichts aus... seltsam wa?

ebenso versteh ich die rechnung des werbt einen freund nicht... wenn ich hochrechne was mein freund bezahlt hat komme ich auf, irrtümer vorbehalten, knappe 15 € für classic (welches gute 10 tage für lau gespielt werden kann!), nochmals 30 für BC und wohl am teuersten mit 45 euro WOLK... (wohlgemerkt, installiert von der cd hat ers von mir, er hat jedeglich sein account und "verwaltung" erweitert...)das sind nach adam riese knappe 90 euro... klar, auf einen schlag schon ne menge zaster, aber andere spiele die man nach guten 5 wochen durch hat und somit die lust daran verliehrt kosten oftmals auch nicht weniger als 50 - 60 euro... mal die laufenden kosten von umgerechnet 2 dönern im monat abgesehen! 
Ach ja... sowie er und ich habe einen freimonat bekommen... schande, 4 döner... wird schon fast n familienessen... und er kann, da er schlau ist, BC vorerst kostenlos testen... glaube 30 tage und danach wieder WOLK... man was sich der dönerman freuen kann...

(erklärung für waldorfschüler 1 döner entspricht 4,50, 2 döner 9,00, sprich man kann noch 4 euro für cola oder n eis danach ausgeben oder einfach sparen!)

mein freund (ich besitze in RL noch welche aus fleisch und blut) hat sich vorerst classic gekauft, bis knapp vor 60 gezockt (über 3 monate bei neulingen!!! er hat nämlich spaß daran sich die quests durchzulesen dieser FREAK!!), danach ist er zu bc und gut 2 monate später erst auf WOLK aufgestockt... 

für ihn wars sparsamer da er vorher 4storys gezockt hat und in einem monat über 150 euro für ingamegold, rüssie, zeitbegrenze mounts ect ausgegeben hat!!! das sind abzocker, da diese ein KOSTENLOSES spiel versprechen, wo aber welche die für lau spielen denen weitaus unterlegen sind die cash zahlen!! und das ist bei WOW noch LANGE nicht der fall!!!

ich kann auf tolle und teure mounts oder haustiere gern verzichten, habe ebensowenig das bedürfniss meine blutelfin in einen blutele zu verwandeln (wobei der unterschied bis auf 2-3 frisuren und der oberweite nunmal nicht wirklich relevant sind), ebsowenig habe ich bisher einen charakter auf einen anderen server verschieben wollen noch das kranke bedürfniss verspürt zur allianz zu wechseln!!!
und was wäre wenns für lau wäre? alle 3 tage nennt sich der ninjalooter um und macht sein blutel zu ner elfe!?, klein uwe wechselt wöchentlich von der allianz zur horde weil er einfach auch ingame keine freunde findet!? und da wäre noch lars, der immer wieder das bedürfniss verspürt von einem pvp server auf einen pve bzw rp server zu welchsel... alles dinge die von blizz nunmal auch bearbeitet werden müssen, sprich personal und zeit kostet... dafür was zu vrlangen ist echt ne schande für ein komerzielles unternehmen der westlichen welt...

alles kosten die man sich ersparen kann wenn man erstens ins spiel reinschnuppert und merkt das klasse oder rasse nicht gefallen... dann höre ich spätestens bei lvl 40 auf und zock nicht bis 80 und denke... boar auf ne geile blutelfe kann ich besser....
ebenso wähle ich mir meine fraktion und ähnliches...

also verstehe ich wiederrum nicht warum blizzard nicht die dummen menschen melken darf die für solche dinge zahlen wollen... um zu spielen und spaß am spiel zu haben bedarf es nunmal nicht mehr als 13 euro monatsbeitrag, alles weitere wie characterumgestalltung, transfer, pet kaufen in shop, teuere karten kaufen oder gar sich einen zweiten account zuzulegen weil man ein zebraeselpferd oder wie auch immer bekommt und sage und schreibe 90 tage schneller lvl kann, nenne ich PUREN LUXUS, und den muss man im waren leben zahlen wie auch nunmal in onlinegames, was ich nicht mehr als richtig empfinde!!

letztlich verhällt es sich wie im reallife, es wird immer welche geben die was "besonderes" besitzen weil sie es sich nunmal kaufen.

ich finde so lange man sich:
1. keine rüssie, waffen ect 
2. keine lvl 
3. kein ingamegold kaufen kann
soll blizz ruhig seine kühe melken... spätestens dann wenn diese dinge erwerblich sind sehe ich sowieso keinen grund mehr für das spiel zu zahlen!

so, das wäre meine meinung! wen's interessiert


----------



## Darkprincess (7. November 2009)

Senseless6666 schrieb:


> Naja der TE meinte das Wotlk 60 euro kostet, aeh bei release hats 40 gekostet, jetzt 60?^^ Und 30 je für Classic und BC halte ich auch für fraglich, hab nt nachgeguckt aba sind bestimmt eher 20... btw gibt auch battlechest und das ist nochmal billiger..^^




Der TE schreibt doch,alles in doppelter ausführung für sich+freund/freundin...richtig lesen=)


----------



## Earthwulf (7. November 2009)

Darkprincess schrieb:


> Der TE schreibt doch,alles in doppelter ausführung für sich+freund/freundin...richtig lesen=)



ja aber das versteh ich auch nicht, werbt einen freund heißt für mich soviel wie: ich spiele schon seid ner gewissen zeit, sprich bin gefühlt imba, kann alles und kenn alles und lade nun einen freund ein auch zu spielen, bis auf die tatsache das er selber zahlen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das heißt für mich werbt einen freund... das andere wäre eher fang mir nem freund an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sikes (7. November 2009)

Mal eine Rechnung aufstellen was ich für WoW in den letzten 3 Jahren ausgegeben habe:

WoW Classic 20 &#8364;
WoW BC 30 &#8364;
WoW WotLK 30 &#8364;
Servertransfer + Fraktionswechsel 45&#8364;
35 Monate ca. 550 &#8364; (je nach dem ob Prepaid oder mal 3 Monate per Kreditkarte)

Da Komme ich auf 675 &#8364; - Eine grosse Summe, der Wahnsinn... nur bin ich Zocker und hätte wohl noch zusätzlich 2000 &#8364; in der Zeit für Games ausgegeben... (Neben den Games die ich mir geholt hab für meine Konsolen)

Auch das mit dem "Werbe einen Freund". Ich glaube kaum dass man einen Char innert 4 Tagen hochzockt um gleich den Server und die Fraktion zu wechseln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Merkt ihr was? Ein Hobby (z.B. Warhammer Tabletop kostete mich mit einer 2000 Punkte Zwergenarmee mit den Farben, Leim, Pinseln, Tasche etc. ca. 300 - 400 &#8364 kostet zum Einsteigen einen Haufen Geld, mit WoW konnte ich bequem steigern :> und man muss nichts in WoW... oder habt ihr gesehen, das der Pandarenmönch den Kampf entschieden hat?

Edit: Und nein... ich bin nicht reich. wer wissen will wieviel ich im Monat bekommen hab als ich angefangen habe und jetzt der schreibt mir eine PM :>


----------



## Earthwulf (7. November 2009)

du sprichst mir aus der seele @ sikes!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soranu (7. November 2009)

Sikes schrieb:


> Mal eine Rechnung aufstellen was ich für WoW in den letzten 3 Jahren ausgegeben habe:
> 
> WoW Classic 20 &#8364;
> WoW BC 30 &#8364;
> ...



Natürlich könnte man WoW mit allem möglichen vergleichen.
Fußball, Paintball oder eben Tabletop.
Ich würde nur gerne Kritik an einem MMO üben was vorher wunderbar _>"ohne"<_ die aufgeführten Features lief / und noch läuft.


_"Never change a running system"_


----------



## Plattfusss (8. November 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Ich würde nur gerne Kritik an einem MMO üben was vorher wunderbar _>"ohne"<_ die aufgeführten Features lief / _*und noch läuft*_.
> 
> 
> _"Never change a running system"_



Genau das ist der springende Punkt. Es läuft auch ohne diese Features.
Also sollen die, die es brauchen es nutzen. Dein Spielerlebniss wird sich nicht ändern, da du noch immer alles selbst machen musst/willst. Falscher Char? kein Problem, lvlst du dir halt nen neuen hoch und lässt den alten char verrotten. Andere wiederum lassen diesen Char einfach transen oder machen gebrauch vom Fraktionswechsel..wen interessierts?

Und das Blizz dadurch noch Geld macht..freu dich doch das DU ihnen das Geld nicht in den Rachen wirfst. Schliesslich profitierst du evtl. ebenfalls von neuen Spielen von Blizzard und rate mal woher die das Geld nehmen...?!


----------



## Avek (8. November 2009)

Seh ich genau so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nen InGame Shop...Geldgeil sind die mehr nicht!
Ich dachte mal jeder Spieler hat die gleichen Chance...die pets bringen zwar keinen Vorteil, doch nich jeder kann sie haben...

GELDGEIL!!! Mehr sind die nich!

Deswegen bin ich zu Aion gegangen.


----------



## yxc.net (8. November 2009)

Seko! schrieb:


> Meine Meinung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man hab ich gelacht...

yxc


----------



## Soranu (8. November 2009)

Trotzdem ist es ein "anderes" Spielerlebnis, meinst du nicht?


----------



## Plattfusss (8. November 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es ein "anderes" Spielerlebnis, meinst du nicht?



Ich seh da keinen Unterschied, solange man nicht auf einem "RPG"-server spielt und der Fraktionswechsel oder die Schönheitsop in irgendeiner Art und Weise "das Raum-/Zeitgefüge durcheinander bringt". (;

Ich finde Diskussionen "ums Prinzip" eh total schwachsinnig. Du willst es nicht nutzen, dann machs einfach nicht. Obs nun andere nutzen oder nicht, lass mal deren Sorge sein.  

Es wird immer Leute geben, die Geld für Gimik ausgeben, nur um anderen gegenüber erhaben zu sein, egal für wieviel Geld es Blizzard anbieten würde. Fanboys gibts überall :>

Blizzard bietet es für Geld an und wer Willens ist _sein_ Geld für -aus seiner Sicht - wichtige Änderungen auszugeben solls machen. Ich für meinen Teil spiele ein Spiel solange es mir Spaß macht, jegliche Zweifel an der Spielmechanik bzw. Praxis würde mich dazu bringen darüber nachzudenken ob sich der "Ärger" oder "Frust" überhaupt lohnt. Denn meist muss ich es einfach mit _Nein_ beantworten und dann liegt das Spiel ganz schnell einer Ecke, die eher weniger oft gesaugt wird.

---------

Blizzard wird ihrer Linie treu bleiben und weiterhin nur Gimik im Shop anbieten. Evtl. werden da noch irgendwann mounts zu kaufen sein, aber das wars.
Serverwechsel,Fraktionswechsel selbst Rassenwechsel bringen spielerisch keinen Vorteil, es fördert lediglich die Spielfreude derer,die nicht mehr neu LvLn wollen aber einen Tapetenwechsel brauchen.


----------



## jeef (8. November 2009)

Avek schrieb:


> Seh ich genau so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach,auchmal gemerkt? Und das ist nicht erst seit WoW so.... aber egal

Das mit dem Shop ist schonmal die Spitze vom Eisberg....
viele sagen zwar "Ach,komm es sind doch nur Pets!"
stimmt ja auch irgendwie aber was heißt es das nächste mal
"Sind doch nur Mounts" "Sind doch nurn paar blaue Items" usw. usw.

Aber den ganzen Fanboys hier kann man ja eh nichts erklären,
die würden es nicht mal schecken wenn sie gerade 100€ ausgegeben haben für nichts in irgendeinem Shop
für irgendwas.

Naja,ich spiel nicht mehr und das schon weit vor WotLk weil ichs kommen sehen habe.
Und wie ich sehe kann ich echt froh sein das ich der "Firma" keine Kohle mehr in den Rachen ramme,
eine Scheiße nach der anderen wird verzapft.

Irgendwer wird das eh zitieren und "mimimin"en <-- auch son Mist. HF dabei ^^


----------



## Chínín (8. November 2009)

schon geil, was man hier liest: das epische von damals, damals war alles besser

damals musste man noch richtig süchtig sein, um erfolg zu haben, damals konnte net jeder Depp sofort epic sein, neee, erstmal RL aufgeben, erst dann durfte man in WoW erfolgreich sein!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Plattfusss (8. November 2009)

jeef schrieb:


> Ach,auchmal gemerkt? Und das ist nicht erst seit WoW so.... aber egal
> 
> Das mit dem Shop ist schonmal die Spitze vom Eisberg....
> viele sagen zwar "Ach,komm es sind doch nur Pets!"
> ...




_*-"mimimin"-*_

Wie nennt man nochmal das Gegenstück zu Fanboy`s?! (;



Plattfusss schrieb:


> [..]Ich finde Diskussionen "ums Prinzip" eh total schwachsinnig.[..]



Das trifft bei dir ganz besonders zu, da du ja eh kein WoW mehr spielst.

------

Fakt ist:
-Blizzard verlangt Geld für diverse Features, die es in Classic nicht gab.
-Blizzard bot es schon *vor* der Fusion oder Übernahme mit/von Activision an
-Um WoW spielen zu können braucht man Classic,Bc & WotlK - alles zusammen ca 50-70€
-Im Pet-Shop gibt es derzeit *nur* InGame-Pets zu kaufen
 1. Für einen guten Zweck
 2. Für die BlizzCon-Übertragung gabs auch ein Pet, worüber sich eig. niemand beschwerd hat
-Blizzard ist eine Firma, die mit Spieleinhalten ihr Geld verdient.
-käuflich erworbene InGame-Items sind auch nach dem Kauf Eigentum von Blizzard
-Die monatlichen Kosten von ~13€ monatlich bleiben bestehen und man kann WoW auch ohne Shop-Item spielen (zur verdeutlichung nochmal: Ohne Aufpreis)


----------



## Soranu (8. November 2009)

Plattfusss schrieb:


> _*-"mimimin"-*_
> 
> Wie nennt man nochmal das Gegenstück zu Fanboy`s?! (;
> 
> ...



Derzeit giebt es Ingame-Shops sicher!
Sie sagen jetzt wir werden nie T-Sets o.ä in diesen Verkaufen...

"Pre und nach Classic: Wir werden NIE einen Fraktionswechsel ins spiel implimentieren" 

World of Warcraft 2014: Brauch wer das T17 für Goblinzeppeline? wts 17€ in Item shop Punkten!


----------



## Enyalios (8. November 2009)

Goranos schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich jetzt aber schon ganz gerne mal ne Quelle!
> Wenn plötzlich 1 Zehntel oder mehr der Leute abspringen, würde man das merken. Und wenn du die Chinesen meinst, die kommen wieder bzw. sind über taiwanesische Server noch dabei.
> Und Accountzahlen werden auch nicht wöchentlich herausgegeben soder allerhöchstens pro QUartel eher halbjährlich.



Hier


----------



## evalux (8. November 2009)

Chínín schrieb:


> schon geil, was man hier liest: das epische von damals, damals war alles besser
> 
> damals musste man noch richtig süchtig sein, um erfolg zu haben, damals konnte net jeder Depp sofort epic sein, neee, erstmal RL aufgeben, erst dann durfte man in WoW erfolgreich sein!!!
> 
> ...



Ich hab damals gespielt und man konnte schon damals "Erfolg in WoW" haben, ohne "sein RL aufzugeben". Damals umfasste "Erfolg haben" nur etwas mehr als das Endgame, so wie heute. Es sei denn für dich ist "Erfolg haben" gleichbedeutend mit "was episches tragen". Das hat halt damals halt etwas länger gedauert.


----------



## Martok (8. November 2009)

hi 
netter artikel.

ich zogge schon länger nicht mehr wow!

hätte deshalb ne frage, muss ich wenn ich nen 2on2 arena team machen will neuerdings 20,-- zahlen?

gruss marty


----------



## Jägerzwerg (8. November 2009)

Martok schrieb:


> hätte deshalb ne frage, muss ich wenn ich nen 2on2 arena team machen will neuerdings 20,-- zahlen?



Nein!

Nur die Teilnahme am offiziellen Blizzard Turnier kostet Geld. Das findet auf einem extra Server statt, du bekommst auf jeden Fall irgendwelche Gimmicks (Pets) für die Teilnahme und wenn dein Team gut genug spielt kannst du Preisgelder gewinnen (insgesamt 200.000 $, der 1. Platz bekommt 75.000 $). Für das Turnier kannst du deinen Char auf dem extra Server beliebig und kostenlos ausrüsten / verzaubern / sockeln, so dass nur der Skill entscheidet.


----------



## Martok (8. November 2009)

Jägerzwerg schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> Nur die Teilnahme am offiziellen Blizzard Turnier kostet Geld. Das findet auf einem extra Server statt, du bekommst auf jeden Fall irgendwelche Gimmicks (Pets) für die Teilnahme und wenn dein Team gut genug spielt kannst du Preisgelder gewinnen (insgesamt 200.000 $, der 1. Platz bekommt 75.000 $). Für das Turnier kannst du deinen Char auf dem extra Server beliebig und kostenlos ausrüsten / verzaubern / sockeln, so dass nur der Skill entscheidet.


danke für die erklärung!


----------



## Shac (8. November 2009)

Black schrieb:


> Es wird heute immer noch von Blizzard geleitet, oder siehst du auf der WotLK Packung oder auf der WoW und Blizzard Seite etwa nen "Activision Blizzard" Logo? Da steht immer noch eindeutig "Blizzard Entertainment" und auch die "BlizzCon" heißt noch so wie sie heißt, und nicht "Activision-BlizzCon". Also bitte, keine Märchen erzählen, denn Activision und Blizzard sind nur Fusioniert, weder Activision noch Blizzard hatten finanzielle Probleme. Schaut man sich Square-Enix an (ehemals Squaresoft und Enix), so sieht man, das die Pleite von Squaresoft seine Spuren hinterlassen hat, da die Spiele qualitativ nachgelassen haben. So ne Pleite (durch den ersten FF Film) bringt auch viele Kündigungen und Änderungen mit sich. Aber Blizzard bleibt Blizzard, soviel steht fest.
> 
> Wer Blizz immer noch für nen karitativen Verein hält, der sollte man sein Weltbild genauer betrachten. Unfassbar wieviele doch meinen das sie Abgezockt werden. Dienstleistungen kosten Geld, und keiner muss sie Annehmen. Denn das ist ja das schöne, sie sind freiwillig. Also keine Ahnung wieso du dich so aufregst. Bist wohl einfach nur ein verwirrter Mensch, wenn du wohl monatlich deinen Char anpassen, den Namen umändern oder Transferieren musst. Denn ich musste noch keinen dieser Dienste in anspruch nehmen und habe somit ordentlich Geld gesparrt.



Möchte jetzt nicht auf den ganzen Text eingehen. Nur soviel dazu Nicht Activison und Blizzard sind fusioniert sondern Activison und Vivendal(oder wie der Verein hieß) Blizzard gehörte zu Vivendal das heißt sie sitzen im selben Boot. Es hieß Blizzard würde freie Hand gelassen aber wie es hinter den Kulissen aussieht sieht man nicht. Da herrscht trotzdem der Druck von der Geschäftsleitung und DIE sind es die das $-) Gesicht haben. Das sieht man am besten daran wenn man mal die Zeiten vor der Fusion vergleicht und danach. Früher zu Diablo 1+2 Zeiten und zu Classic WoW war alle auf  ausgezeichnete (Action)Rollenspiele ausgelegt wo man deutlich sah das sie das zustande brachten für was sie gearbeitet und bezahlt wurden. Da entstand die Community aus Leuten die das Spiel spielen wollten. Da war WoW noch ein vernünftiges Rollenspiel. 

Jetzt gabs die Fusion. Seitdem sieht man Bezahldienste aus der Erde sprießen und Diablo 3 wurde von vornerein die Lan-Funktion genommen ebenso Starcraft 2. WoW ist zu nem Action Adventure mit Rollenspielanteilen geworden. Zugegeben es macht immer noch Spass und ehrlich gesagt finde ich es gut das die Klassen angepasst worden sind. Aber nebenbei sehe ich auch das es nutzlos ist weil CC heutzutage nur noch selten zu sehen ist und wenn was beschäftigt wird nur unterbrochen wird und mehr nicht.

was die Bezahldienste angeht: 10 Euro für ein Pet ausgeben ist Abzocke wenn man bedenkt das man diese bisher geschenkt bekommen hatte. Klar es ist freiwillig aber denkst du auch daran das das Spiel AB 12 ist und damit auch Kinder/Jugendliche spielen die nicht so gut mit Geld umgehen können und gerade bei den Jüngeren der Will-Haben-Effekt mit im Spiel ist?

Blizzard selbst ist bestimmt immer noch die gute Spieleschmiede wie man sie von früher kennt nur leider müssen die auch nach ner Pfeife tanzen die ihre Arbeitsplätze kontrolliert. Was mit Entwicklern passiert die unter Druck stehen hat man doch bestens gesehen(Piranha Bytes,Westwood usw.). Stimmen die Zahlen/Ergebnis nicht sind sie weg vom Fenster.


----------



## Enyalios (8. November 2009)

Plattfusss schrieb:


> Fakt ist:
> -Blizzard verlangt Geld für diverse Features, die es in Classic nicht gab.
> 
> *Spricht eher dafür das mit Activision die Geldgeilheit kam.
> ...


----------



## Plattfusss (8. November 2009)

Könnte durchaus sein das Activision seine "gierigen" Finger im Spiel hat und eben genau das gemacht hat, was du ansprichst. Ich persönlich finde die Arbeitsweise und die "abzocke" dieser Firma auch nicht gerade positiv.

Ebenso könnte man EA Games vorwerfen, dass sie ihre Kunden ausbeutet, indem sie jedes Jahr stets das selbe Spiel rausbringt.

Wer jedoch weiterhin diese Firmen unterstützt, indem man Spiele,Features o.ä. gebraucht, der braucht sich nicht wundern, dass sich an dieser Masche nichts ändern wird.

CoD 6 wird ganze 60&#8364; kosten(!). Wer zu diesem Preis wirklich in den Laden geht und das Spiel ersteht unterstützt damit die Denkweise von Activision und höchstwahrscheinlich wird dies dazu führen, dass andere Spielehersteller irgendwann den selben Weg einschlagen - ergo wird jedes Spiel irgendwann 60&#8364; kosten.

Fakt ist- und dabei bleibe ich- , dass Blizzard schon vor Activision damit angefangen hat zusätzliche Features kostenpflichtig anzubieten. Ob nun bei neuen Features Activision dahinter steckt ist reine Spekulation und gar keine Diskussion würdig.

Und zu den t-Set im Shop-Thema:

Die Trading cards gibts auch schon ne weile und dort gibt es, bis auf Gimik (worunter auch Reittiere zählen) keine Spielentscheidende Items. Wenn Blizzard sowas wirklich einbauen wollte, hätten sie mit dem Kartenspiel schon lange anfangen können.

Pessimismus ist ne verflucht schlechte Angewohnheit und wer versucht damit zu Argumentieren, dass vielleicht eventuell irgendwann mal irgendetwas höchstwahrscheinlich oder zu einem gewissen Prozentsatz möglich wäre, sollte vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, was in seinem Leben so dermassen schief gelaufen ist das man alles von vorherein verurteilt.

@ Enyalios: Letzter Satz ist nicht konkret auf dich bezogen, aber gedanken würde ich mir trotzdem mal machen


----------



## Enyalios (8. November 2009)

Plattfusss schrieb:


> Ebenso könnte man EA Games vorwerfen, dass sie ihre Kunden ausbeutet, indem sie jedes Jahr stets das selbe Spiel rausbringt.
> 
> Wer jedoch weiterhin diese Firmen unterstützt, indem man Spiele,Features o.ä. gebraucht, der braucht sich nicht wundern, dass sich an dieser Masche nichts ändern wird.
> 
> ...



Naja, wer jedes Jahr den neuen Sportteil kauft der hat wohl zuviel Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CoD6 hab ich bei Amazon um 43 Euro bestellt. Ich denke 60 Euro kostet die Collectors edition - aber mit Restlichtaufheller als gimmik dabei.

Es geht hier nicht um Pessimismus und seine Verbreitung, eher um Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung.


----------



## Plattfusss (8. November 2009)

Enyalios schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um Pessimismus und seine Verbreitung, eher um Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung.



Die Wahrscheinlichkeiterechnung hinkt aber, da der Faktor Activision neu ist und auf Grund diesem Faktor noch keine echten Tatsachen vorliegen.

Aber wie ich schon geschrieben habe, ist Blizzard schon vor Activision ansatzweise "Geldgeil" gewesen indem sie in ihrem Shop so einiges an Gimik in und um Wow verkauft hatten. Das Activision nun noch dazu kommt, könnte diesen Ansatz noch verstärken. Letztenendes wird es jedoch nur die Zeit zeigen wer Recht hatte zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt.

Und sollte es dann wirklich dazu kommen, dass Blizz T-Sets im Shop anbietet, könnt ihr(gesamte Community) auch dann noch mit euren leeren Drohungen ala "Ich kündige meinen Account" auftrumpfen..


----------



## Nexilein (8. November 2009)

Ich würde nicht anfangen gleich auf Blizzard einzurügeln. Kann es nicht sein, dass die Spieler das ganze customazing wollen?
Kann es nicht sein, dass WoW anfangs mit vielen RPlern (und damit meine ich nicht nur die, die komisch sprechen, sondern Rollenspieler im Allgemeinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gesegnet war, und jetzt die Generation CS nachrückt der es egal ist wie ihre "Darkkilla"s zum Oberroxxor werden?


----------



## Plattfusss (8. November 2009)

Shac schrieb:


> Blizzard selbst ist bestimmt immer noch die gute Spieleschmiede wie man sie von früher kennt nur leider müssen die auch nach ner Pfeife tanzen die ihre Arbeitsplätze kontrolliert. Was mit Entwicklern passiert die unter Druck stehen hat man doch bestens gesehen(Piranha Bytes,Westwood usw.). Stimmen die Zahlen/Ergebnis nicht sind sie weg vom Fenster.



Nenn mir eine Firma, die nicht auf die Zahlen/Ergenbisse schaut und dennoch seit bestehen durchweg erfolgreich ist/war.

Das Vivendi, respektive Blizzard nun nicht alleine da steht und Activision ebenfalls Zeichen hinterlassen wird bei _Activision Blizzard_ ist wohl verständlich. 


Ein profitables System wird Firmenintern umgesetzt.Das Blizzard davon nicht betroffen sein würde ..naja.. !!Achtung Spoiler!!: Die Zahnfee gibts nicht(!) und der Weihnachtsmann..ach, egal, will nicht zu viel verraten..


----------



## Shadria (9. November 2009)

Soranu schrieb:


> ...
> World of Warcraft heute geleitet von ActivvisionBlizzard:
> [Für mich reines Profitrechnen]
> 
> ...



Also mal abgesehen davon, das die Preise für Classic, BG u. WotLK mal überhaupt nicht stimmen (wurde in mehreren Postings ja schon erwähnt), möchte ich eine Gegenfrage stellen:

WARUM gibt es so Sachen wie Char-Transfer, Char-Umbenennung etc?

1. Weil Blizz / Activision Geld verdienen will (für mich auch legitim)
2. Weil es die Community so wollte! (Man lese dazu die unzähligen Heulthreads in den diversen Foren "...buhu... ich will.... das... und jenes...")

Es gehören immer 2 zu so einer Sache: 1 der es anbietet..... und ein 2. der das Angebot auch wahrnehmen will (aber nicht muss!).....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Abschließend sei gesagt: man KANN WoW spielen.... MUSS es aber nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....wer mit dem Geschäftsgebaren von Blizz /Activision nicht einverstanden ist, soll halt nicht mehr spielen. Punkt. Aus. Ende.


----------



## hey dude (9. November 2009)

Ja, WoW ist eine reine Geldscheffelei. Ich sehe WoW als mein momentanes Lieblingsspiel, dass es mir wert ist, 13 Euro im Monat hinzublättern. Natürlich muss ich deshalb nicht jedes kostenpflichtige Feature oder Marchendise-Produkt von WoW ausprobieren wenn es mir nicht gefällt oder zu teuer ist. An der Stelle noch ein Zitat von meinem Vorposter, weil ich es selber nicht besser hätte ausdrücken können:



> Es gehören immer 2 zu so einer Sache: 1 der es anbietet..... und ein 2. der das Angebot auch wahrnehmen will (aber nicht muss!).....


----------



## joscho (9. November 2009)

Steppenwolff schrieb:


> Kapitalismus funktioniert nun mal so, ich versteh nicht warum das die Leute aufregt...
> Eine Wurstfabrik macht doch keine Wurst, damit die Leute satt werden, sondern um Geld zu verdienen!




hurra endlich mal einer der die realität sieht ! es geht immer nur um das eine. um fette beute, kohle, money, schotter, knete. und das verblüffende daran ist, alle weinen und beschweren sich
über dies und jenes anstatt einfach das abo zu kündigen. scheint was dran zu sein an der besagten spielsucht. anders ist das sonst nicht zu erklären das sich millionen an einem inzwischen gääääähnend langweiligem spiel festbeißen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soranu (17. November 2009)

Geld hin geld her


----------



## Totebone (17. November 2009)

Wenn ich schonwieder dieses ItemShop gerufe höre ......

Blizzard wird niemals einen ItemShop ins Game bringen, damit würden sie weniger Geld verdienen als vorher weil viele abspringen würden das würde keinen sinn machen.


----------



## MoVedder (17. November 2009)

Denke ich nicht, das Spieler abspringen würden, dafür ist es schon zu spät. 
Wowler machen eh alles mit, da sind die Grenzen längst nicht erreicht...



Einmal verliebt immer verliebt =/, bzw. einmal Junky immer Junky? ò.Ó


So long


----------



## Damatar (17. November 2009)

glaub es heist vivendi


----------



## FonKeY (17. November 2009)

negative punkte zu finden ist immer einfacher als positive und diese merkt man sich auch eher....man vergisst dabei alles das, was gut ist, da man es als selbstverstädnlich hinnimmt. vor allem beschweren sich viele über bestimmte sachen, überlegen aba nicht was wäre wenn das nicht so wäre (geld bezahlen für namensänderung)


----------



## Yours (17. November 2009)

WoW war/ist schon immer ein schlechtes Spiel. (Gründe dafür sind in anderen Posts/Threads in Massen zu lesen)
Und ich meine die Hälfte, der hier postenden Leute wissen garnicht wer oder was Activision is. 
( Activision = Gut )


----------



## Omidas (17. November 2009)

Yours schrieb:


> WoW war/ist schon immer ein schlechtes Spiel. (Gründe dafür sind in anderen Posts/Threads in Massen zu lesen)
> [...]



WoW war noch zu keinem Zeitpunkt ein schlechtes Spiel.

Es war sehr gut.
Mit WotLK wird es in den Augen von vielen schlechter (Auch meinen)

Ein Schüler kriegt immer Einsen.
Er wird schlechter und kriegt "nur" noch Zweien. Eine 2 ist ansich nicht schlecht. Nur ist eben dennoch schlechter als eine Eins. Ein großer Unterschied. Selbst eine 3 Wäre immer noch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Yours (17. November 2009)

Doch .. es war schon immer eins. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gebt euer Geld lieber für was andres aus.


----------



## Jim.Ex (17. November 2009)

Ich finde Blizz hätte die Namensänderung usw. für einmalig kostenlos machen können, danach kann man ja dafür zahlen.


----------



## Immondys (18. November 2009)

MMO´s haben mir Spass gemacht
MMO`s hab ich viel gespielt
MMO`s sind Zeitfresser und fesseln einen viel zu lange an den Rechner, nach dem Motto " Ich will ja nur noch mal kurz..."
Deshalb hab ich mit MMO´s Schluß gemacht und werde künftig auch keine mehr spielen, aber es ist schon erstaunlich wie lang die Abende wieder sind und welch erbauliche andere Dinge man so machen kann. Mal wieder meine Terry Pratchett Bücher rauskram... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soranu (21. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde eine Möglichkeit in Betracht ziehen die wie ein ingame Gegenstand funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quasi mit "cooldown".

Das heißt im Klartext ich kann [Hier Zeitraum einfügen] einmal entweder [Hier Feature] oder eben [Hier Feature] benutzen.
Kostenfrei.


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2009)

Jaja mit BC wurde rumgeheult und mit wotkl hatts auch schon angefangen... wisst ihr was? WoW ist nicht einfach, ihr seid nur zu faul um die kniffligen Dinge zu suchen!


----------



## Tolan (21. Dezember 2009)

MM`Os sollen den Firmen Geld verdienen. Das ist eigentlich alles was man wissen muß.
Es sind keine Wohltätigkeitsunternehmen die euch unterhalten wollen.
Grüsse


----------



## Soranu (21. Dezember 2009)

Tolan schrieb:


> MM`Os sollen den Firmen Geld verdienen. Das ist eigentlich alles was man wissen muß.
> Es sind keine Wohltätigkeitsunternehmen die euch unterhalten wollen.
> Grüsse



Klar das stimmt, aber irgendwann hört der Spaß auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legelion (21. Dezember 2009)

Also nur um mal auf die Meinung des TE einzugehen^^: Deine Meinung ist wie Du schon sagst Deine Meinung, aber wieso stellst Du dann eine Rechnung für Dich und einen Freund auf? Natürlich bezahlt ihr dann doppelt so viel, wie ein einzelner Spieler. Aber bei welchem Spiel ist das denn bitte anders (Konsolen mal kurz ausgenommen)? Bei nahezu allen Spielen muss jeder, der mitspielen will auch eine eigene Version des Spiels haben, was ja auch ganz logisch ist, denn sonst wäre ein Verdienst mit einem Spiel wohl kaum möglich, wenn 50 Leute nur einmal das Spiel kaufen müssten, um alle selbst und gleichzeitig zu spielen^^.

Ob WoW nun besser oder schlechter geworden ist, dürfte wohl Ansichtssache sein. Bei jedem Game, das weiterentwickelt wird, gibt es eben Leute, die das gut oder schlecht finden. Allerdings dürfte der Tenor dabei wohl immer der gleiche sein: Ein Spiel, dass sich nicht entwickelt, verstaubt irgendwan in den Regalen.

Ob die Preisgestaltung bei WoW etwas mit übertriebener Geldgeilheit zu tun hat, sei auch mal dahin gestellt. Es gibt hier ja scheinbar unzählige Leute, die wunderbar berechnen können, was so an Gewinn bei Blizzard ankommt, allerdings hab ich noch keinen gefunden, der tatsächlich belegen könnte, wie hoch die tatsächlichen Einnahmen/Ausgaben von Blizzard sind^^. Was ich allerdings durchaus anhand von Wirtschaftsmeldungen nachvollziehen kann ist, dass nicht ein einziger Mitarbeiter oder Cheffe von Blizz in der Liste der reichsten Menschen der Welt geführt werden, was nach so mancher Rechnung einiger Leute ja eigentlich so sein müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Das die Zusatzleistungen extra kosten, ist wie bei jedem Unternehmen normal. Ich versteh da auch ehrlich gesagt ncith wirklich die Problematik. Ich hatte beispielsweise noch nie das Verlangen, einen meiner Chars umzubenennen, Geschlecht zu wechseln, usw. usw. Vielleicht liegt das auch einfach daran, dass ich mir bei der Erstellung meiner Chars ein paar Gedanken gemacht habe...^^.

Und das Argument mit den monatlichen 13,-€ finde ich auch unsinnig. Aion, Hdro und wie sie nicht alle heißen, kosten doch das gleiche. Wem das zu viel ist, der sollte halt die kostenlosen MMos spielen. Aber mal ne einfache Gegenrechnung - kaufe ich ein aktuelles Spiel (single Player), kostet mich das knapp 50,-€ und ich bin nach maximax 2-3Wochen damit durch. WoW spiele ich nach wie vor und bekomme für meinen monatlichen Beitrag immerhin laufend neue Erweiterungen und hab immer noch Fun am Spiel. Wenn das mal ncht mehr so sein sollte, dann mach ich es genau wie bei HdRo und setzte mein Abo aus.

Out of Thema: Ich finde es absolut faszinierend, wie viele Leute hier posten, dass sie nicht mehr WoW spielen. Mein Frage lautet daher: Was wollt Ihr denn noch in diesem Forum? Ist nicht persönlich gemeint, aber ehrlich gesagt, wenn Ihr tatsächlich teilweise schon länger nicht mehr in Azeroth unterwegs seid, wie könnt Ihr Euch dann ein Urteil erlauben? Beruft Ihr Euch ehrlich nur auf die Posts hier im Forum? Ich häng zumindest nicht permanent in irgendwelchen Foren rum von Spielen, die mich nicht mehr interessieren. Und naiv, wie ich bin, dachte ich tatsächlich, dass es dieses Forum hier nur gibt, damit sich WoW-Spieler über das Game austauschen können - aber ich kann mich natürlich auch irren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## SulTaNkx (21. Dezember 2009)

Steppenwolff schrieb:


> Kapitalismus funktioniert nun mal so, ich versteh nicht warum das die Leute aufregt...
> Eine Wurstfabrik macht doch keine Wurst, damit die Leute satt werden, sondern um Geld zu verdienen!



ja ehrlich? und wenn die wurst nicht schmeckt und nicht satt macht kaufst du die nie wieder und schon haben sie einen kunden weniger
wenn jeder kunde das produkt nur einmal kauft geht die firma pleite ^^
deine theorie ist total falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlizzLord (21. Dezember 2009)

Achso Leute sobnst heult ihr in jedem Thread rum "oh mann noch ein whiner"

Aber hier nicht?

Ich meine warum glaubt ihr wohl Programmieren die Spiele?

Um euch glücklich zu machen bestimmt nicht...



> a ehrlich? und wenn die wurst nicht schmeckt und nicht satt macht kaufst du die nie wieder und schon haben sie einen kunden weniger
> wenn jeder kunde das produkt nur einmal kauft geht die firma pleite ^^
> deine theorie ist total falsch biggrin.gif



Deine Logik ist doch auch bescheuert.
Eine Wurstfabrik stellt Wurst her weil sie damit Geld machen wollen(sonst würden sie die Wurst für umsonst verschenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Hat ja niemand gesagt das sie nicht schmeckt!

Edit: Zur Rechnung mit der Werbt einen Freund Aktion: Du zahlst nur 1x alles da der eine ja bereits alles hat! Also mal denken statt nur rumheulen -.-"


----------



## PTY (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich stimme den TE weitestgehend zu. Jedoch verstehe ich auch, warum Blizzard/Activision für solche Dinge wie Charakter-Anpassungen Geld verlangt. Es soll einfach eine Hemmschwelle geschaffen werden, damit man nicht wegen jedem Furz seinen Charakter ändert (z.B. heute heiß ich Hinz, morgen Kunz). So einfach ist das. Natürlich hätte man sowas auch mit Ingame-Gold lösen können (z.B. wie beim Friseur), aber man überlegt es sich eher zwei- bis dreimal, wenn es um echte Euros geht. Und genau das wollten die damit erreichen. Die zusätzlichen Maßnahmen (z.B. nicht alle paar Tage den Server wechseln zu können), sollen darüber hinaus die Häufigkeit eines Wechsels/einer Änderung beschränken. Würde es denen nur um das Geld gehen, würden die auch keine dieser zeitlichen Einschränkungen machen.


----------



## Dr.W33d (22. Dezember 2009)

Immer wieder lustig wie überrascht viele Spieler über offensichtliche Vorgänge sind.
Egal welchen Bereich man sich in der Unterhaltungsindustrie ansieht: Am Anfang steht immer eine gute Idee, sobald genug Kunden / Käufer aquiriert sind, rücken qualitative Aspekte in den Hintergrund und die Macher beginnen, sich primär um den höchstmöglichen Profit zu bemühen. Mit WoW ist das logischerweise nicht anders. Und das Blizzard der Community nicht ewig Zucker in den Hintern pusten würde war ja mit dem steigenden finanziellen Erfolg auch vorhersehbar (Acitivision hin oder her). WoW ist in vielerlei Hinsicht ein zweischneidiges Schwert (Ja, es ist eines der besten Spiele das je gemacht wurde),aber  IMO zielte das Projekt WoW schon von vornherein darauf ab,  die Spieler sowohl durch In-Game Mechaniken als auch durch das ganze Drumherum wie eine Zitrone auszupressen. Also tut nicht so als ob früher alles besser war, sondern akzeptiert das Ganze so wie es ist, oder trefft ne Entscheidung und kehrt dem Game den Rücken, und lasst diese halbherzigen "eigentlich-ist-ja-eh-alles-kacke-aber-ich-spiels-trotzdem"-Diskussionen.
Danke 

P.S.:Ich spiels auch noch immer, vier 80er Chars. Also NEIN, kein Wow Hater.


----------



## Ceacilia (22. Dezember 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und mit falschen Fakten wird es reisserischer aber nicht richtiger.
> 
> 1. Grundspiel + BC ab 17,50 und WOTLK ab 19,98.
> 2. Sind beim Grundspiel 30 Tage dabei. Wozu Gamecards drauf rechnen wenn es um den Einstieg geht?




Ganz einfach, weil Dir die 30 Tage erst gutgeschrieben werden, wenn Du ein Abo abschliesst oder eine Gamecard einlöst.


----------



## Legelion (22. Dezember 2009)

Ceacilia schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil Dir die 30 Tage erst gutgeschrieben werden, wenn Du ein Abo abschliesst oder eine Gamecard einlöst.




Das ist allerdings auch nicht ganz korrekt. Zwar musst Du zunächst ein Abo abschließen (sprich eine Zahlungsvariante angeben), um die 30 Tage nutzen zu können, allerdings kannst Du, wie bei jedem kostenpflichtigem MMO hier zunächst die Variante Bankeinzug als Zahlungsvariante angeben und diese dann aber auch sofort wieder löschen, sobald Dein Account erstellt ist. Auf diese Weise erhällst Du den besagten Freimonat ohne zusätzliche Kosten, da entweder der fällige Betrag erst nach Ende der ersten 30 Tage abgebucht wird; bzw. nach Löschung der Zahlungsoption der Account nach Ablauf der 30 Tage wieder eingefroren wird.

Natürlich wäre man hier im Nachteil, wenn man als Zahlungsvariante die Gamecard nutzt. Allerdings gibt es auch für die Leute, die keine Bankverbindung angeben möchten noch die Option einer Pre-Paid-Kreditkarte, wo man ebenfalls nach Abobeginn die Zahlungsoption löschen kann und den Betrag der Pre-Paid-Karte dann wieder voll für andere Einkäufe nutzen kann.


----------



## Widock (22. Dezember 2009)

Nieder mit dem Kapitalismus.


----------



## Soranu (9. Februar 2010)

/push


----------



## el-boom (9. Februar 2010)

Tamîkus schrieb:


> ich geb dir vlkommen r :: echt endlich ehebt sich einer aus der menge der den mut hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





das gab es bereits x-mal.. das gab es schon zu classic zeiten..


----------



## Braamséry (9. Februar 2010)

Soranu schrieb:


> /push



Dann gib auch nen Anlass warum hier weiter diskutiert werden sollte...

Ich habe keinen, wollte nur auf fehlenden Sinn deines Posts hinweisen^^


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

*"Es sind doch nur sinnlose Pets..."*


----------



## Soranu (9. Februar 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *"Es sind doch nur sinnlose Pets..."*



Für Geld. Für Echtes Geld.


----------



## Shaila (9. Februar 2010)

Soranu schrieb:


> Für Geld. Für Echtes Geld.



Mein kommentar war im Grunde nur eine Wiedergabe dieser lächerlichen Aussage. ich sehe das genau so wie du. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frauenversteher (9. Februar 2010)

Soranu schrieb:


> *Hallo Buffed. Hallo WoW-Spieler, und Liebhaber, und der komplette Rest dieses Forums...*
> Vielleicht streichen viele Leute meinen Gedankengang einfach als "Schwachsinn" ab, allerdings hoffe ich doch auf die paar [oder eben auch mehr] welche die jetzigen Problematik ein/sehen.
> 
> World of Warcraft war nicht Perfekt.
> ...



Und genau deswegen habe Ich heute mein Abo gekündigt.Die Leute drehen alle durch bzw sind nur itemgeil, es werden Leute aus der gruppe geschmissen weil sie mal aufs klo müßen, kommunikation beschränkt sich nur noch auf ein "hi", "Sers", "huhu" oder dergleichen.
Früher hat man ein Lagerfeuer gemacht, sich hingesetzt und einfach nur geredet und trotzdem Spaß gehabt(früher war alles besser^^) Heute besteht das Spiel nur noch aus Hartz4 Empfängern, die zu faul zum Arbeiten sind. Schade
WoW ist im Prinzip am Ende, so sehe Ich das jedenfalls...

Und wer sagt WoW macht nicht süchtig, der lügt! Ich hoffe nur das Ich nicht rückfällig werde.

flame on me...


----------



## Soranu (9. Februar 2010)

Frauenversteher schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen habe Ich heute mein Abo gekündigt.Die Leute drehen alle durch bzw sind nur itemgeil, es werden Leute aus der gruppe geschmissen weil sie mal aufs klo müßen, kommunikation beschränkt sich nur noch auf ein "hi", "Sers", "huhu" oder dergleichen.
> Früher hat man ein Lagerfeuer gemacht, sich hingesetzt und einfach nur geredet und trotzdem Spaß gehabt(früher war alles besser^^) Heute besteht das Spiel nur noch aus Hartz4 Empfängern, die zu faul zum Arbeiten sind. Schade
> WoW ist im Prinzip am Ende, so sehe Ich das jedenfalls...
> 
> ...



WoW macht nur Personen süchtig, die keinen guten sozialen Hintergrund haben.
Fakt.

_/flame on_


----------



## Petu (9. Februar 2010)

Frauenversteher schrieb:


> [...]
> Heute besteht das Spiel nur noch aus Hartz4 Empfängern, die zu faul zum Arbeiten sind. Schade
> [...]




Und aus lernresitenten Sonderschülern, denen die Argumente ausgehen.


----------



## Lintflas (10. Februar 2010)

Eigentlich finde ich die Serviceangebote, wie z.B. den k[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ostenpflichtigen Charaktertransfer u.s.w. sehr gut und praktisch.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die Halsabschneiderei fängt nur bei den Preisen an. Da hat Activision/Blizzard kein gutes Fingerspitzengefühl bewiesen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]20€ für einen popeligen Charaktertransfer sind meiner Meinung nach maßlos übertrieben, wenn man mal den geringen technischen Aufwand bedenkt.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Genauso verhält es sich mit der Rundum-Charakteranpassung. Hätten da nicht auch 5€ gereicht? Meiner Meinung nach schon.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]MfG[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## RedShirt (10. Februar 2010)

> Und genau deswegen habe Ich heute mein Abo gekündigt.Die Leute drehen alle durch bzw sind nur itemgeil, es werden Leute aus der gruppe geschmissen weil sie mal aufs klo müßen, kommunikation beschränkt sich nur noch auf ein "hi", "Sers", "huhu" oder dergleichen.
> Früher hat man ein Lagerfeuer gemacht, sich hingesetzt und einfach nur geredet und trotzdem Spaß gehabt(früher war alles besser^^) Heute besteht das Spiel nur noch aus Hartz4 Empfängern, die zu faul zum Arbeiten sind. Schade
> WoW ist im Prinzip am Ende, so sehe Ich das jedenfalls...



Wenn alle Leute, die *nicht* itemgeil sind, und die *gern* an Lagerfeuern quatschen, gehen, wer bleibt dann noch im Spiel?
Richtig, die, die *gern* itemgeil sind, und die *nicht* an Lagerfeuern quatschen.

Einfach mal Leuten ingame solche Wege aufzeigen, nicht jeder ist 5 Jahre bei WoW dabei, und manche lernen das Spiel erst kennen / haben es in den letzten Monaten kennengelernt.

@Pauschalisierungen
Nehmen und damit pls auf die Toilette gehen, reinwerfen + gut spülen, thx.


----------



## vandrator (10. Februar 2010)

Doomsta schrieb:


> >>> AION<<<




Auch mit AION wird das gleiche passieren wie mit WoW...kein Spieleentwickler entwickelt ein Spiel um die Welt zu beglücken...sondern um kurz-, mittel-, oder langfristig Geld damit zu verdienen! Es mag was Neues sein was einem mehr Spass bereitet...die Entwicklung wird aber immer auf größtmöglichen Profit abzielen! 
Das Problem mit den Chinafarmern und den Acc-Hacks hat sich die WoW-Community selbst geschaffen...und zwar jeder der für harte Währung Pixel-Gold bestellt! Wer das Spiel als solches sieht und zum Spass spielt brauch sich meiner Meinung nach nicht über diese Goodies die Blizz anbietet aufzuregen weil er sie Ingame garnicht nicht nötig hat.

Grüße Vandrator


----------



## Chrissi3384 (10. Februar 2010)

Frauenversteher schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen habe Ich heute mein Abo gekündigt.Die Leute drehen alle durch bzw sind nur itemgeil, es werden Leute aus der gruppe geschmissen weil sie mal aufs klo müßen, kommunikation beschränkt sich nur noch auf ein "hi", "Sers", "huhu" oder dergleichen.
> Früher hat man ein Lagerfeuer gemacht, sich hingesetzt und einfach nur geredet und trotzdem Spaß gehabt(früher war alles besser^^) Heute besteht das Spiel nur noch aus Hartz4 Empfängern, die zu faul zum Arbeiten sind. Schade
> WoW ist im Prinzip am Ende, so sehe Ich das jedenfalls...
> 
> ...




Gott sei dank hast du mit spiele aufgehört.
Immer diese rummgeheule. Wenn Euch ein Spiel nicht gefällt hört einfach auf.
Wenn ich mir eine Spiel für die PS3 kaufe und das ist voll scheiße dann gehe ich nicht in Internet und verkünde 
meinen Unmut denen die es gerne Spielen sonder schmeiße ichs ins eck und zock was anderes.

ENDE


----------



## Starfros (10. Februar 2010)

sag nur eins dazu ........


...... MUSST du diese ANGEBOTE benutzen? 


NEIN , man KANN diese angebote nutzen. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (10. Februar 2010)

Starfros schrieb:


> sag nur eins dazu ........
> 
> 
> ...... MUSST du diese ANGEBOTE benutzen?
> ...



Musst man sich T12 im Itemshop kaufen ? Nein, aber man KANN. 

Macht Sinn deine pauschale Aussage, durchaus !


----------



## chyroon (10. Februar 2010)

warum wird eigtl. immer nur Profit als Argument genommen? Das Ziel eines JEDEN Unternehmens ist nunmal Profit... nur hier wird rumgeheult... check ich grad garnicht^^

ui ui ui Activision bereichert sich an WoW, und nun??  Passiert überall in jeder Branche das sich Unternehmen an andere Unternehmen/Ideen, wat ever bereichern... ui wurchtbares RL^^

@TE, wenn du schon so'ne Rechenliste aufstellst dann machs bitte richtig und las net einiges weg... laut deinem Rechbsp. macht Activision und Blizz ja noch viel zu wenig Profit, als kleiner Tip [font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Merchandise, Liszenzen, Auftritte etc.pp^^[/font]


----------



## Pauwee (10. Februar 2010)

nein und noch ein nein
ich würde es auch nicht zu billig machen, wenn man ein grundangebot kostenpflichtig erweitert
bei ca 12 mio spielern würde die nutzung solcher zusatzmöglichkeiten in ( für blizz) unerträglich unerfüllbare dimensionen steigen
wie lange wollt ihr dann warten bis zum ersten mimimi?

es ist einfach nicht machbar sowas dann zu bewältigen


----------



## Erital (10. Februar 2010)

Heyho.

Leider kann man auf solche Beschwerden die einzig vernünftige Antwort geben... Es ist nuneinmal ein Gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen... und um den Gewinn aufrechtzuerhalten muss man natürlich neue Wege gehen, d.h. neue Produkte anbieten, bzw. alte Produkte kontinuierlich weiterentwickeln. Und das ist dann das Problem... Zumindest für einige.
Beispiel: Vor einigen Jahren wurde bei Burgerking so ein Chickenburger abgeschafft, der meiner Meinung nach die geilste Sauce überhaupt hatte. Man hab ich gekotzt als es den auf einmal nicht mehr gab! Jedoch schien es, zumindest aus Sicht der Marktabteilung des Unternehmens, dass sich dieser Burger nicht mehr rentiert und deshalb wurde er abgeschafft, bzw, ersetzt.
Mit WoW ists ähnlich. Du bist in dem Falle ich und der Burger ist WoW. Klar weint man dem Produkt nach, aber man kommt darüber hinweg, findet evtl. sogar enien Ersatz! Und mal ganz ehrlich... Es scheint ja die Klientel anzusprechen dass das Konzept geändert wurde, sonst wäre wohl kein einziger Server mehr online. ...Das nur vom logischen Aspekt her.

Meine Persönliche Meinung ist ähnlich deiner:

Ich finds auch blöd, dass z.B. das Hexer-Epicpferdchen beim Lehrer zu lernen ist... Ich mein, HALLO?! ich hab damals zu Classic-Zeiten über 600G dafür ausgegeben und das war, wie sicher einige bestätigen können, damals kein Pappenstiehl! Dann noch diese ewig lange Questreihe dazu. Nenene...
Aber okay, ich freu mich, dass ich es auf diesem Wege wirklich erarbeitet hab und denk mir jedesmal wenn ich so nen Blutelfennappel auf dem Gaul sehe:" Hehe, du armer Tropf, MEIN Pferd ist noch aus Blut,Schweiß und Tränen entstanden!" Dennoch versuche ich es irgendwie zu verstehen.
Ähnlich ists doch auch mit den Spektrat-wasauchimmer-Reittieren oder den ach so besonderen Sammelkartenboni.
Ich finds auch doof, dass man fast alles in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommt, aber das wollen die Leute nuneinmal heutzutage. -Und sie sind darüber hinaus auch noch willig dafür zu bezahlen! (Bedenke: Ohne Nachfrage, kein Angebot!)

Von daher denk ich, solltest du, falls es dich wirklich sooooooooooo sehr stört die hier bereits genannten Alternativangebote in Betracht ziehen. Ansonsten ignorier den Scheiß einfach.
Wenn das dann nämlich irgendwann genügend Leute machen, also z.B. das als Beispiel angegebene T12 Set links liegen lassen und sich für das Geld lieber n paar neue Laufschuhe kaufen... dann werden die kostenpflichtigen, oder schöngeredet "Premium"-Services wieder soweit runter gefahren, dass eine Gewisse Akzeptanzgrenze diesbezüglich angetastet und eingehalten wird.

Aber solang dies noch nicht passiert, bzw. in Sicht ist, scheint es die Spieler nicht weiter zu stören und wird angenommen. Einzelschicksale wie deins sind in dem Sinne dann,gelinde gesagt, fürn Arsch.
Also entweder schwimm mit der Masse oder geh unter. Der Schwarm dreht sich schon von allein.

So long...

Ps.: Wenn du Gutmenschen willst geh zu den Samaritern. -wobei, die sind ja auch nicht ohne...


----------



## Ureldhir (10. Februar 2010)

Gewinne aufrechterhalten != Gewinnsteigerung
Das Problem ist doch, dass nicht versucht wird ein Projekt mit moderatem Gewinn laufen zu lassen, sondern ebendieses maximal zu melken und diese taktisch so anzustellen, dass die Gewinne steigen.
Bei normal denkenden Mmoprglern ruft soetwas Brechreiz hervor.


----------



## Erital (10. Februar 2010)

Ureldhir schrieb:


> *Gewinne aufrechterhalten != Gewinnsteigerung*
> Das Problem ist doch, dass nicht versucht wird ein Projekt mit moderatem Gewinn laufen zu lassen, sondern ebendieses maximal zu melken und diese taktisch so anzustellen, dass die Gewinne steigen.
> Bei normal denkenden Mmoprglern ruft soetwas Brechreiz hervor.




Genau das hab ich auch gemeint, nur... nett umschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ehrlich: ist der Verein auch an der Börse? ...Wenn ja, dann kommen noch ganz andere Faktoren hinzu! Mit moderatem Gewinn etwas laufen lassen... hehe und wovon träumst du nachts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3 7/8 von 4 Menschen würden zu einer 20 Prozentigen Lohnsteigerung auch nicht nein sagen.Oder anders: umgedreht sieht der Spieß dann so aus:ab heute 20% auf alles! Na... wer freut sich da nicht? Denn in dem Fall ists wieder egal wo es herkommt...
Ist in dem Sinne genau das Gleiche, nur das dadurch der Käufer wieder etwas mehr Geld in der Tasche hat, also ja auch irgendwie eine Lohnsteigerung, Gewinnsteigerung, Maximierung, oder wie dus nennen willst.
Das ist dann okay, ja?...
Und dem Fabrikarbeiter, der die scheiße dann unter katastrophalen Bedingungen herstellen muss, dem ruft soetwas auch Brechreiz hervor!

Es ist genau das Gleiche nur in grün.

Und jetzt sag mir ernsthaft, du hast noch nie son Billigscheiß gekauft, weil du ja deine Ausgaben "moderat" weiterlaufen lassen willst.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Heynrich (10. Februar 2010)

wennse keine gewinnmaximierung durchführen würde, wären sie blöd, ganz einfach.
ich hab auch geld auf der bank angelegt, um mit der zeit eine maximierung rauszuholen und nicht mit meinen "moderaten" kröten zurechtkommen will.

dat spiel entwickelt sich nunma ...und in meinen augen versucht blizz auf jedenfall etwas für die community zu machen. 
BSP.: Dungeonfinder + Belohnung
ist doch super, wann konnte man früher ma mit den twinks in nen dungeon, ausser gezogen zu werden?
aber was liest man hier? "wääh scheiss tool, die gruppen sind assi blahblah" aber hauptsache benutzen gelle?
so in etwa wie eine oma, die sich nen erotischen film anguggt mit dem kommentar:"wäh, das ist ja unerhört" aber wegschalten tut sie auch net.

ihr macht euch manchma einfach nen zu großen kopp um das spiel. is nur ein spiel, vllt bissi hobby, mehr net.
everybody be cool. you be cool!


----------



## Haramann (10. Februar 2010)

1. @TE:in vielen Punkten liegst du richtig (Activison etc.), allerdings sehe ich deine Rechnung zu den Kosten von WoW leicht übertrieben.
2. WoW hat sich geändert, auch wenn es in vielen Punkten sehr schlecht geworden ist (community,der umgang mit anderen spielern, ja sogar die gesamte Spielergemeinschaft, so gibt es immer noch ein Paar nette Leute)
3. Man muss sagen Blizz hat in einiger hinsicht recht. Unternehmen geht es IMMER ums Geld. Solang genug Leute spielen werden sie das auch nicht ändern. Da kann man schreiben soviel man will, auch die guten Worte der GM´s sind nur leeres Gelabere. Wenn man wirklich etwas erreichen will, dann müssen viele (sehr viele) Spieler aussteigen, damit man Blizz zu einem Umdenken bewegt. 
Das ist ungefähr so:
BLizzard versucht größtmögliche Einnahmen zu machen und die Spieler  sind zufrieden=Gut für Blizzard
Blizzard versucht größtmögliche Einnahem zu machen und die meisten Spieler sind zufrieden=Gut für Blizzard
Blizzard versucht größtmögliche Einnahmen zu machen und wenige Spieler sind zufrieden=Gut für Blizzard 
Soll heißen:
Blizz ist es scheiß egal ob ich zufrieden seid oder nicht, solang ihr brav euer Geld bezahlt, ist die Welt für sie in Ordnung.
=>Blizzard tut nur soviel für die Spieler, damit noch genug dableiben.
 	Sicher fänds Blizz net schlecht wenn die SPieler zufrieden wären, aber wieso auch?!


----------



## CK1512 (10. Februar 2010)

Steppenwolff schrieb:


> Kapitalismus funktioniert nun mal so, ich versteh nicht warum das die Leute aufregt...
> Eine Wurstfabrik macht doch keine Wurst, damit die Leute satt werden, sondern um Geld zu verdienen!




Aber schmecken sollte die Wurst auch!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (10. Februar 2010)

CK1512 schrieb:


> Aber schmecken sollte die Wurst auch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Guter Vergleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soranu (10. Februar 2010)

CK1512 schrieb:


> Aber schmecken sollte die Wurst auch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Stimmt wohl, aber wenn der Hersteller der Wurst die Wurst ganzschön verkorst ist soetwas nötig.


----------



## Porthos (10. Februar 2010)

WoW ist schon lange nicht mehr das Spiel was es damals war wo es erschienen ist.

Die guten fähigen Blizz-Mitarbeiter die eigendlich WoW sind oder waren gibt es nicht mehr .

Es geht auch keinen mehr um die Spieler sondern nur noch wie  Sie am besten und schnellsten Kohle machen.

Ich hab das ganze jetzt 5 Jahre verfolgt aber nun ist der Punkt ereicht.

Acc zum 01.03.2010 gekündigt und fertig


----------



## Shaila (10. Februar 2010)

"Ein Kapitalismus in dem das Kapital über der Menschlichkeit und der Moral steht ist auch keine gute Zukunft."


----------



## Gromark (10. Februar 2010)

Soranu schrieb:


> Stimmt wohl, aber wenn der Hersteller der Wurst die Wurst ganzschön verkorst ist soetwas nötig.



Also mir schmeckt die Wurst seit 4 Jahren, auch wenn die Wust jetzt anders gewürzt ist, sie schmeckt immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Quila (10. Februar 2010)

rechnen wir mal rum. 1 spiel/erweiterung: 30-40&#8364; 12 monate spielzeit: 120-156€ je nach abo bzw gamecard-bezugsquelle.
rechnen wir mal mit 20&#8364; erweiterung(kommt ja nicht jedes jahr eine) und 11&#8364; monatskosten. *152&#8364; pro jahr*. das mag viel klingen.
aber nüchtern betrachtet muss ich sagen: *152&#8364; geb ich im monat* lockerst schon für auto betanken und kneipe gehen aus.

ich würde sponatan sogar behaupten: wow is mit die billigste freizeitbeschäftigung, die ich hab.


----------



## Rotel (10. Februar 2010)

Es würde mich nicht wundern wenn Acti-Blizz in nicht alzu ferner Zukunft die ganzen Pay-Service's noch stark erweitern würde.

Zeiten werden kommen da können wir uns T-XY Setteile für 20Euro das Stück kaufen. Oder ultimative 400% Mounts für 10Euro. Und so weiter und so fort. Die Möglichkeiten Sucht in Profit zu verwandeln sind riesig. Und es wird sich bestimmt immer jemand finden der es auch bezahlt.

Wirtschaftlich gesehen ist das ein verdammter Geniestreich. Erschaffe eine Welt, generiere mal eben 11 Millionen Süchtige und kassier dann richtig dick ab. Chapeaux!!


----------

